# Bangladesh massively depends on India



## IamBengali

Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.

I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.


We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.

*India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*



> *India* has exported 5,00,000 tonnes of surplus wheat in the last five months with neighboring *Bangladesh* buying a major portion of total shipments









India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times


We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.

*India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
_Going to work for 1300 MW soon _








> India exports 500 megawatts of electricity to Bangladesh for over a period of 35 years. Bangladesh is a electricity starved country.



India begins power export to Bangladesh

We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.

*India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *



> It is heard these cows and bulls are cut and packed in containers are exported by Bangla Desh to Arabian countries for earning foreign currency.



Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport

Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.

* Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*




> Local markets in Bangladesh have been flooded with Indian clothes either imported or smuggled in through the porous border points of the district. A good number of these dresses are named after popular Indian television serials, movies, actresses and even catchphrases.


Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune

People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced. 

*Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *



> The noted Bengali author and columnist Dr. Zafar Iqbal wrote on Bollywood influence in his column "Shada-shidhey Katha." He said something to the effect that "up to some years ago I could boast never having seen a Hindi movie, but now I cannot. I have to travel by bus from Sylhet to Dhaka, and they show these movies in the busses where you are a captive audience."



Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood

Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.

*8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*

Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.






Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*

*



*

*90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*

*



*


*Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *








> Local channels are literally all news channels. No entertainment based channel is there in Bangladesh. All 30 channels are news channels. 24/7 they show news and talk shows. Indians may miss any episode of any star plus serial but if any Bangladeshi TV viewer miss a single episode of serial 'Maa' in Star Jolsha' she commits suicide. Few days ago a housewife from rural area missed one episode of serial 'Maa' she committed suicide because her husband was watching sports channel.




The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh 

5 lakh Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.



> *India at present gives nearly 500,000 visas to Bangladesh nationals every year and with a new visa regime in place, this figure is likely to witness a massive hike.*



India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint

Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless. 

*Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*









Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter, give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.

Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.

I am proud to be Indian dalal.

Reactions: Like Like:
82


----------



## arp2041

@IamBengali you are PERFECT candidate for RAW mate 

We can pay you $15000/year (let us know if you want more).

Let's arrange a meeting in the outskirts of Dhaka if you are ok with our offer.

Jai Hasina, Jai Bangla, Jai RAW, Jai Hind!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Aakhon mein khushi ke asun agaye parh ke. . @idune @kalu_miah @Banglar Bagh @Luffy 500 @kobiraaz etc etc would appreciate what India has done for our brother BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daedalus

We don't judge a country's people by few comments made by couple of teenagers here on PDF. I can say that you have created a nice thread, but its just my indianess talking, im sure others may disagree. We have to learn how to live in harmony with each other, give and take, after all we cant choose our neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dem!god

long live Indo-bangla friendship...
good to see so many foot stones of india BD partnership....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jade

good post...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

All India-Bangladesh Political, land and water issues needs to be solved and trolling aside India being much bigger and capable nation should play a big brothers role and agree to do a little more sacrifice than its small neighbor on these issues in order to increase trust, friendship and goodwill between both countries and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Good. Time for you to sing jana gana mana

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

You should write your name @iamindian you are a false flagger.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Stop this propaganda at once

No true Bangladeshi patriot would want anything to do with that artificial Indian state.

India has a strategic reason to keep BD down as a successful BD would call into question the whole idea of this multi-ethnic mess that India is.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
13


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@IamBengali Good post bhai. . 

@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Same thread you should also make for China what it is doing for bangla that also without bullying in its internal affairs....


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Same thread you should also make for China what it is doing for bangla that also without bullying in its internal affairs....



This thread is about India and Bangladesh. . why dragging China in the discussion .. Mr. Cheerleader

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Dem!god

ha ha ha...
look at pakistani members...
buddy..we trade with you also..why so much fuss..
and your country is in final stage to grant us MNF...so, chill and and spread friendship...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

UKBengali said:


> Stop this propaganda at once
> 
> No true Bangladeshi patriot would want anything to do with that artificial Indian state.
> 
> India has a strategic reason to keep BD down as a successful BD would call into question the whole idea of this multi-ethnic mess that India is.


 
India has a strategic reasont to keep BD down? How has India even tried to keep BD down. It is the fault of policy makers of BD that BD is a poor country. Coming to artificial state and multi-ethnic mess, well yes we are mess but this artificial state is why your nation today exists.

Secondly, If BD develops the trade btw our nations will grow and which is fruitfull for India in every way. So please stop this hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## banvanaxl

IamBengali said:


> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.



Eider jonney ektai kotha acchey .. "Jie thalatey khai, shekhanei hagey"

Charan dao .. pola pan .. Politics PDF er patai choley na, itihasher khatai choley. Are ei muhurtey bangladesher itihash Awami League likhsey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Dem!god said:


> ha ha ha...
> look at pakistani members...
> buddy..we trade with you also..why so much fuss..
> *and your country is in final stage to grant us MNF*...so, chill and and spread friendship...



Well we are in the final stage of granting of MFN status to India since last decade. 

And it is MFN not MNF.


----------



## banvanaxl

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Same thread you should also make for China what it is doing for bangla that also without bullying in its internal affairs..



Shooo ...Go away.. This is about Bangladesh and bengalis ....

Go find some other axe to grind... you are not wanted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Relationships must be based on mutual respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

ranjeet said:


> Relationships must be based on mutual respect.


That's what she said

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Areesh said:


> Well we are in the final stage of granting of MFN status to India since last decade.
> 
> And it is MFN not MNF.


this time you will grant .....i can bet on it..
arey bhai it's typo...chalo MFN....kush...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## banvanaxl

Areesh said:


> Well we are in the final stage of granting of MFN status to India since last decade.





Dem!god said:


> his time you will grant .....i can bet on it..
> arey bhai it's typo...chalo MFN....kush.



We no want MFN and we no offer relaxed duties on the 250 items of trade your high commission asked us to. 

Also we no sell piyaaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

ExtraOdinary said:


> That's what she said


she says a lot !!!


----------



## Skies

IamBengali said:


> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.


 
Good question raised if it is double standard by PDF Bangladeshis. No it's not double standard. 

Reasons:

1. We do not get these free.
2. US nuked Japan, does Japan stopped trading with USA?
3. China has issues with Japan and US, did china stopped trading with them or vice verse. 
4. People are moving into Hollyhood, you are clung with Bollyhood yet?
5. Many countries hate US, not hollyhood.
6. We buy from India does not mean we can not sustain with out Indian export, in fact, they can't bear the lost of BD market, such a huge market. It;s about mutual benefit and economics.

continuing........

7. We have Thiland, China, Burma, and PK to get our grains and foods imported, may be import cost would be higher, but if BD-India relation reaches futher more worse to some extant, we dont mind paying some extra for our foods.

8. We are not extremist or mean minded that we would stop buying our neighbors goods unless some war breaks out. But on the other hand, India is mean minded, that it puts hundreds excuses and barriers when BD wants to export into India..

continuing........

9. What do you think why so many people died at the hands of BAL? Because they are suppressed to nail Indian hegemony and Hippocracy. Once BAL is oust and people get more aware through the main steam media, people would think to use Indian products less.

10. Once we get a route to China through Burma and get the Burmese lands for agriculture lease, we wont have to depend on India do rice, onion or Dals. For that we would need a freindly relation with Burma and future strategic plan for the sake of BD's future food security. Who knows if India raise the price in future.

continuing.........

11. Where people dies more in hunger and poverty? huh you clueless genius, India or BD? And you say we depend on India.

12. I never used bal but BAL [Bangladeshs Awami League], using slang works do not work.

continuing.........

13. If India is friendly why India does not allow BD channels, because they feel insecure, and on the other hand, we being more generous are loosing our cultural and social values, our families are splitting today.

14. You are talking about multinational franchise in BD run by Indians, tell me how may multinational companies run in India without severe bureaucratic conditions and barriers in India, Coke, Chain retail shops, fast foods? On the other hand BAL has given free hand to Indian companies in BD in illegal way in last 5 years.

15. About electricity import from India, well India got electric cable connectivity and transit which is why India exports current here, and its was also an unbalanced deal between Indina nd BAL.

Finished

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Areesh

Dem!god said:


> *this time you will grant .....i can bet on it..*
> arey bhai it's typo...chalo MFN....kush...



Many Indians said this before too. 



banvanaxl said:


> We no want MFN and *we no offer relaxed duties on the 250 items of trade your high commission asked us to. *
> 
> Also we no sell piyaaz.



Ok. Good for you.


----------



## banvanaxl

Skies said:


> We buy from India does not mean we can not sustain with out Indian export, in fact, they can't bear the lost of BD market, such a huge market.




Pray elaborate more about your "huge" market and how our "tiny" economy will collapse at the loss of it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trev

Yes, we are your masters now bow down to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Areesh said:


> Many Indians said this before too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Good for you.


arey bhai..I cannot speak for others...but I am very positive this time..
hope this is soon granted ...it has the potential to open new door for our friendship...



Trev said:


> Yes, we are your masters now bow down to us.


ha ha ha...
cool down bro..
do not let your anger rule you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sliver

anyone who sees any relationships in "balck and white" needs to realize that there is a whole lot of grey in between. India, BD, China, Pakistan are not completely enemies and not compltely friends but somewhere in the shades of grey and will continue to be there. 

The maturity would lie in taking this shade towards more "friendly" than "enemy" shade to help economy, remove poverty and collectively empower the masses to fight corruption and larger issues.

The more people get entangled in issues away from those, its going to be difficult to concentrate on the real issues -
Indias is corruption
Pakistans is religious fundamentalism and corruption
BD is islaimic fundamentalism

the above is my opinion from the facts i read in the forum and news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## banvanaxl

Skies said:


> We buy from India does not mean we can not sustain with out Indian export, in fact, they can't bear the lost of BD market, such a huge market. It;s about mutual benefit and economics.


Bangladesh welcomes India's one billion dollar aid
Dhaka, July 15 (ANI): Bangladesh, on Monday, welcomed India's one billion dollar aid for infrastructural development, with Syed Anwar Hussain, a professor of history at the University of Dhaka, acknowledging India's support to the eastern neighbour in times of crisis. The two countries have, until now, finalised nine projects and process is underway to finalise more projects, which would require half the credit amount. Interacting with media persons here, Hussain said, "We have just come across the information in the media that the Indian money of one billion dollars could be used in the construction of bridges. This would certainly help us in averting the crisis we are facing."e said that India has always been closely associated with Bangladesh and they share cordial relations, adding that none of them could be solely held responsible for the glitches in their bilateral relations. "Our experience of the last 40 years has not been, as I would have wanted or liked and there are many explanations for that. It is not entirely that India is responsible for these mishaps in our bilateral relationship. There are also cases where Bangladesh had its own contribution in derailing their relationship," he said. According to media reports, Indian officials said that New Delhi would not have any objection to the diversion of its $1.0 billion credit line for constructing the Padma Bridge as the World Bank scrapped a loan deal exposing the project to a difficult state. Bangladesh and India had earlier signed a comprehensive framework agreement on bilateral cooperation, a protocol on land boundaries, memoranda of understanding on renewable energy and conservation of the Sundarban mangrove forests, home of the Royal Bengal tigers. "Culturally and even politically, India is closely linked with the destiny of Bangladesh. This is a sort of regional superpower with an ambition for global power status. In crafting our relationship with India, we have to take all these factors in our mind," he said. (ANI)

This happened not too long ago.

So you take our money and call our economy crap....

You have some balls sir .. and i do not say that kindly.



Skies said:


> 4. People are moving into Hollyhood, you are clung with Bollyhood yet?
> 5. Many countries hate US, not hollyhood.



btw. thats holly'wood" and "bolly"wood" mate... just because you hail from some obscure "hood" doesn't mean you gotta postfix that with terms associated with us 



Skies said:


> We are not extremist or mean minded that we would stop buying our neighbors goods unless some war breaks out. But on the other hand, India is mean minded, that it puts hundreds excuses and barriers when BD wants to export into India..



Its called trade imbalance mate. Welcome to the world of grownups where you discuss economic diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DarkPrince

because they get money for it sweetheart tell them to give us these things for free


----------



## banvanaxl

Skies said:


> What do you think why so many people died at the hands of BAL? Because they are suppressed to nail Indian hegemony and Hippocracy. Once BAL is oust and people get more aware through the main steam media, people would think to use Indian products less.



Will you stop watching bollywood movies ? Hell even Pakistan can't stop their theatres from screening our movies and buying our products.

We are here to stay mate and there's precious little your tincan jamati brigade do, to stop us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

@IamBengali you are just annoying other bd members. 
btw hindustan unilver is an anglo-dutch company not Indian company.

Main point to note is we are not doing a favour to you buy selling or buying your products. Countries trade with each other and its perfectly normal.

BD members are just jealous that we are making progress. They also hate their own hindu minority still being successful and secretly blame them for serving Indian interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## banvanaxl

hinduguy said:


> BD members are just jealous that we are making progress. They also hate their own hindu minority still being successful and secretly blame them for serving Indian interest.



Isn't that obvious, Indians are way more industrious as a group. Ask @UKBengali to pull out the success rate for us Indians and them bangladeshis in UK. He'll run for the nearest bomb shelter.


----------



## IamBengali

hinduguy said:


> @IamBengali you are just annoying other bd members.
> btw hindustan unilver is an anglo-dutch company not Indian company.
> 
> Main point to note is we are not doing a favour to you buy selling or buying your products. Countries trade with each other and its perfectly normal.
> 
> BD members are just jealous that we are making progress. They also hate their own hindu minority still being successful and secretly blame them for serving Indian interest.





Unilever may be an anglo-dutch company but BD Unilever is a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever. All Unilever ads are also Indian ads just dubbed in Bangla.

I am pro-Indian off course because we literally depend on India for everything but when I see comments like India is my pubic hair I just can't imagine how shameless stupid some people can be.



iajdani said:


> India is my bal... (pubic hair)



195 Pak army men to be tried by Dhaka for war crimes | Page 10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

UKBengali said:


> India has a strategic reason to keep BD down as a successful BD would call into question the whole idea of this multi-ethnic mess that India is.



India's primary concern regarding Bangladesh is related to security. It was a security concern as East Pakistan and after that during BNP's rule it antagonized India by supporting insurgency in NE India. There is no psychological warfare going on here. As you can see it's not very hard for India to control things in Bangladesh. May be the BNP wallas should realize that try to have a balanced relationship the next time they are in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> @IamBengali Good post bhai. .
> 
> @BDforever



Bhai, @BDforever bhi apna hi admi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

This is a thread?
 By u r Indian!!!
 Time for me to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

jaunty said:


> India's primary concern regarding Bangladesh is related to security. It was a security concern as East Pakistan and after that during BNP's rule it antagonized India by supporting insurgency in NE India. There is no psychological warfare going on here. As you can see it's not very hard for India to control things in Bangladesh. May be the BNP wallas should realize that try to have a balanced relationship the next time they are in power.



finally a reasonable answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## banvanaxl

IamBengali said:


> I am pro-Indian off course because we literally depend on India for everything but when I see comments like India is my pubic hair I just can't imagine how shameless stupid some people can be.



You need to relax mate.

Frustrated lokera gheo kuttar moto gheu gheu korey. Let them be and stew in their own juices, why do you bother ?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, @BDforever bhi apna hi admi hai



Kitna letaa hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

IamBengali said:


> Unilever may be an anglo-dutch company but BD Unilever is a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever. All Unilever ads are also Indian ads just dubbed in Bangla.
> 
> I am pro-Indian off course because we literally depend on India for everything but when I see comments like India is my pubic hair I just can't imagine how shameless stupid some people can be.
> 
> 195 Pak army men to be tried by Dhaka for war crimes | Page 10


lolz.. bd forum used to be much lower level, after loki became your mod, rickshawpullers became a bit careful.
That is the reason why so many Indians are dismissive about bangladeshis.
I dont understand why you are so upset... you sound like a teenager.. try to be a little thick skinned like miss onion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k_arura

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.



You certainly are quite pragmatic something that will take Pakistanis ages to become but whether they will break before that is quite another question!


----------



## jaunty

chak de INDIA said:


> Kitna letaa hai ?



Depends on kitna deta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

chak de INDIA said:


> Kitna letaa hai ?


@BDforever might actually be a raw agent... he has gone to our security installations.. even sensitive areas of kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

banvanaxl said:


> Bangladesh welcomes India's one billion dollar aid.



India gave loan at a rate higher than market rate signed by BAL, and what came with extreme conditions of buying and getting contracts with Indian good and companies, and that is an old economical strategy to create and secure jobs inside one country for long time like by Indian loan......... BAL singed to buy many Indian BuSssss. your govt wanted to create jobs in India, so managed stooge BAL to get load at higher rate.

....................

BD is the 22nd largest importer among 250 countries from India. 

And the biggest among the developing and poor countries after Sri Lanka. And there is a huge trade balance deficit which should be reduced, but the BD's bargaining power is so weak to remove the trade barriers.











source: Export Import Data Bank


And that is a big amount for the poverty stricken neighboring India states, why would India miss a single penny? Can India do that> lol 


Lol you are questioning if I know anything, and pointing my speellling errors in hasten reply, ok No more reply to Indians today! Your quota is over!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## banvanaxl

Skies said:


> *pointing my speellling errors in hasten reply*





goodnight mate


----------



## IamBengali

*How does Bangladesh’s socio-political situation affect India?*





by: Alyssa Ayres, Senior Fellow for India, Pakistan, and South Asia
January 27, 2014

Bangladesh is a critically important neighbor for India, and one with great impact on India—both positive and potentially negative. On the positive side, Bangladesh is a country of approximately 160 million people making great progress on human development, with an economy consistently growing between five and six percent, and with ambitions to reach lower-middle income levels by 2021.

*It is India's largest trading partner in the region, the geographic gateway for land connectivity with Southeast Asia, and a bridge to India's northeast. Bangladesh's brand of moderate Islam and the country's highly successful, empowered women have been notable in the region.*

On the flip side, the recent violence in Bangladesh surrounding the national elections—with sustained days of strikes, attacks on buses and trains, and transportation blockades called by the opposition BNP and their ally the Jama'at-e-Islami—has aroused concerns in India. Also worrisome for New Delhi: during 2013, a new radical Islamist force with an avowed "anti-secular" agenda—the Hefazat-e-Islam coalition—seemed to strengthen.

Should radical elements gain ground in Bangladesh, the potential threat of terrorism emanating from Bangladeshi terrority could be a great concern, along with attacks on the Hindu minority in Bangladesh, and the lost opportunities for increasing trade and connectivity.

Despite India's support for Bangladeshi independence in 1971, the two countries have had a complex and at times difficult relationship. Both Delhi and Dhaka, under Sheikh Hasina's Awami League government, sought to overcome longstanding distrust in recent years, with reciprocal state visits in 2011 and 2012, and the negotiation of some important agreements to advance trade and commercial ties, resolve long-standing border disputes, and facilitate river water sharing and land connectivity across Bangladesh. *The border and river sharing agreements still face obstacles in India but relations are at present the best they have been in years, with robust economic ties, and strong counter-terrorism cooperation underway.*

http://www.cfr.org/bangladesh/does-bangladeshs-socio-political-situation-affect-india/p32274

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

@IamBengali why India does not export beef?


----------



## IamBengali

BATMAN said:


> @IamBengali why India does not export beef?



They informally export millions of cows to Bangladesh every year. Here these cow meats are chopped and then BD exports it to Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Tripura shows the right way*



> *"We are not looking at Bangladesh as we look at the US, Japan, France or Germany in regard to FDI. We generally oppose FDI. But Bangladesh is not a shark or a crocodile. So there is no question of disallowing Bangladesh from investing in the state," said Manik Sarkar.
> *
> *"India has to have a liberal attitude towards Bangladesh in regard to bilateral relations," he added.*



Tripura shows the right way


----------



## IamBengali

The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh 

5 lakhs Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.



> *India at present gives nearly 500,000 visas to Bangladesh nationals every year and with a new visa regime in place, this figure is likely to witness a massive*



India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint

Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless. 

*Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Commander T

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.


Can't believe this..... you cannot be a bangali.....i didn't say because u are hating pakistan but because you are ready to sell your country to india just becaus india sends you some goods......... i mean does india gives you all this free of cost........... even if so you will sell your self respect and honour so cheaply.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

If this Iambengali is really Bangladeshi then he must be a Hindu, whose loyalty is to Hindu India, or a retard of the highest order.

Please can I request BD members to ignore this propagandist. The less we reply to him, the less he will have to feed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commander T

Dem!god said:


> *and your country is in final stage to grant us MNF..*.so, chill and and spread friendship...


 we are about to grant you MFN status since 1996 ..... we will take out the gold egg from your A**


----------



## UKBengali

karan21 said:


> India has a strategic reasont to keep BD down? How has India even tried to keep BD down. It is the fault of policy makers of BD that BD is a poor country. Coming to artificial state and multi-ethnic mess, well yes we are mess but this artificial state is why your nation today exists.
> 
> Secondly, If BD develops the trade btw our nations will grow and which is fruitfull for India in every way. So please stop this hate.




India is using it's Awami League puppets to spread chaos in BD. The economy would be doing a lot better now if it was not for the political chaos that India has helped engineer.

Sri Lanka, dominated by Sinhalese, is doing way better than multi-ethnic India and BD was looking like it was going to surpass India sometime this decade before the chaos supported by India kicked in. Remember BD would be way ahead of India if it was not for the fact that India had a 24 year head start.

With two unitary neighbours doing better than India, Indians would start to question the whole purpose of having a multi-ethnic state that has still not delivered 3 square meals to everyone after nearly 7 decades.


----------



## scholseys

IamBengali said:


> The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh
> 
> 5 lakhs Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.
> 
> 
> 
> India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint
> 
> Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless.
> 
> *Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*



Giving Birth In Bangladesh – Appalling Apollo Hospital, Dhaka | The Only Way Is Dhaka!

Save a child, don't go to Apollo hospital, malaun. Indians kill babies in Bangladesh thanks to Apollo hospital.


----------



## SHAMK9

Bangladeshi members need to stop bringing Pakistan into this specially the kid who started the thread. If you want relations with India, good on you, we wish you best of luck, do not drag us into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

k_arura said:


> You certainly are quite pragmatic something that will take Pakistanis ages to become but whether they will break before that is quite another question!



Yeah, I am pragmatic. I hate double faced nature. You should just read the comments of those Jamaatis and anti Indians in this thread. *They are caught with **their pants down here.  *


----------



## khair_ctg

Yes

it's more like BAL depends on India, rather than Bangladesh depends on India and for... (not exhaustive)
1) Cleansing BD military off nationalist people
2) Cleansing BD of any organized political movement questioning India's hegemony in our land or India's hegemony in interpreting our history
3) Indian companies to operate with impunity and evade taxes. (or maybe the "taxes" go directly into Sheikh Hasina family members' pockets)
4) basically losing any basis for Bangladesh's sovereign existence
with many many more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

So basically what @IamBengali saying is that it is great to be dependent on another country.


----------



## Commander T

k_arura said:


> *You certainly are quite **pragmatic *something that will take Pakistanis ages to become but whether* they will break before that is quite another question!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

American Pakistani said:


> So basically what @IamBengali saying is that it is great to be dependent on another country.



He didn't say it is great to be dependent on India... he is just stating the facts and is substantiating that with data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commander T

banvanaxl said:


> Will you stop watching bollywood movies ? *Hell even Pakistan can't stop their theatres from screening our movies and buying our products.*
> 
> *We are here to stay mate* and there's precious little your tincan jamati brigade do, to stop us.


its not like we Can't, its just that we don't...........who told you that.......?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.





IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.



All the things that have been mentioned that have been done by India in favour of Bangladesh has rarely benefited the country and has come at great cost to our own companies and industries. The Indians have been extremely exploitative and ruthless in destroying the Bangladesh economy and taking over sectors for their own benefit but pretending that it assists Bangladesh. Almost all investments in Bangladesh from India have worked this way.


----------



## Saiful Islam

Any Buffoon can search bilateral trades between two countries, it will get you nowhere. He purposely ignores atrocities India are committing against BD, I know you think it is about picking sides, but the only two sides you choose is either India or Bangladesh, simple as that, Pak left us long time ago, they are no longer in this equation. He clearly has a personal vendetta against Pakistan.

We are against India and on the side of the sovereignty of Bangladesh, we are now deemed "Pakistani Dalal" or "Razakar" or "Jamaati" despite having no political affiliations with Jamaat. So we Bangladeshis have nothing else to do except ignore the Indians when they bombard our BD threads(which we have been doing) and try to make funny jokes out of us (no sense of humour btw).


----------



## Informant

This kid needs a chik, and who the hell puts his own pic in the avatar.


----------



## Saiful Islam

Informant said:


> This kid needs a chik, and who the hell puts his own pic in the avatar.



This kid is clearly a product of too much Bollywood flicks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.


1. *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh:* tell me who gets the money ? do you know that very limied bangladeshi product have access in India where india has other products, Lucas battery from Bangladesh got banned in india because it was taking all indian products' market. Even after deal our garment products are not getting duty free in India.
2. *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh: *Do you know that India got free transit for this ? and also do you know that 500 MW is not that much ?
3. *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha : *Again because India gets money, do you realize that how many indianss livelihood depends on it ?
4. *Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid: *did you mean woman dress ? yes thats true. For boys (except you half lady) prefer thai brand for pant and deshi brand for T-shirts, Panjabi etc
5. *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh: *bollywood craziness is not that much (except some woman), bring statistics
6. *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards: *do you know how many bangladeshis uses sim cards ? and do you know that maximum people uses duel sim cards ?
7. *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever): *Do you know that Hindustan Unilever also a subsidiary ? do you know that is an Anglo–Dutch multinational consumer goods company ?
and lastly your claim is totally absurd because you have no idea about companies. here is for you:
*UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever, one of the world’s leading suppliers of fast moving consumer goods with strong local roots in more than 100 countries across the globe. Unilever holds 60.4% share in UBL.v source : Introduction to Unilever Bangladesh | Unilever***** i really doubt your educational qualification.
8. *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh:* Totally absurd again, I know some bangladeshis who are running multinational chains.
9. *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH: * 1. First tell me now many bangladeshi channels are present currently in bangladesh ? 2. It depends on you, i am sure you have 1 or 2 bangladeshi channel at home and watch indian serial of multiple love affairs, multiple marriage, how to do politics against own family member to harm him/her.

Note: I never seen such a$$ licker in my life, kid how old are you ?



hinduguy said:


> BD members are just jealous that we are making progress. They also hate their own hindu minority still being successful and secretly blame them for serving Indian interest.


bro these are not true, we are unhappy because of india's bossing on Bangladesh. We do not hate hindus, i have many hindu friends, you are every lucky. If one of my hindu friends saw you, they would slap you literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Contrarian

American Pakistani said:


> So basically what @IamBengali saying is that it is great to be dependent on another country.


It shows what is going to happen to Pakistan as soon as Pakistan phases out the negative list and declares India as MFN/NDMA.



BDforever said:


> bro these are not true, we are unhappy because of india's bossing on Bangladesh. We do not hate hindus, i have many hindu friends, you are every lucky. If one of my hindu friends saw you, they would slap you literally.


And how is India bossing Bangladesh?
In your dreams or conspiracy theories?

India has unilaterally given a quota of zero tariff access for BD garments.
India is exporting electricity to Bangladesh because BD had a very bad situation in power, *even while India itself has a deficit in energy .
*There is something to be said for people like you, who take everything that is given yet refuse to acknowledge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Contrarian said:


> And how is India bossing Bangladesh?
> In your dreams or conspiracy theories?
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant like you will never get it or pretend you did not get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has unilaterally given a quota of zero tariff access for BD garments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every thing was good until February 28 this year when India announced its union budget for fiscal 2013-14. India has withdrawn the excise duty that is being paid by Indian garment manufacturers, but the country kept the 12 percent CVD plus 3 percent education cess (tax) on this CVD, bringing the total duty to 12.36 percent on Bangladeshi garments. The export of garments to India is no more duty-free when compared with the local producers now. Annisul Huq, a former president of both the BGMEA and the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry said, "India has made the market uneven by withdrawing the excise duty on its garment manufacturing units, while it has kept the CVD on Bangladeshi garments." PK Mohanty, joint secretary of the finance ministry of India, issued a letter to the authorities concerned about the Finance Bill, 2013 that brought changes in customs and central excise law and rates of duty. The letter said zero excise duty routes, as existed prior to Budget 2011-12, is being restored on readymade garments and made-ups.
> India Cuffs Apparel Import from Bangladesh with CVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is exporting electricity to Bangladesh because BD had a very bad situation in power, *even while India itself has a deficit in energy .*
> There is something to be said for people like you, who take everything that is given yet refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea well said 500MW has brought all lights in bangladesh , btw do you know that it was deal that we gave you free transit and you gave us electricity ? anyway I am happy that India kept this promise. Bangladesh was in very bad situation in power because of management.
Click to expand...


----------



## Contrarian

BDforever said:


> ignorant like you will never get it or pretend you did not get it
> Every thing was good until February 28 this year when India announced its union budget for fiscal 2013-14. India has withdrawn the excise duty that is being paid by Indian garment manufacturers, but the country kept the 12 percent CVD plus 3 percent education cess (tax) on this CVD, bringing the total duty to 12.36 percent on Bangladeshi garments. The export of garments to India is no more duty-free when compared with the local producers now. Annisul Huq, a former president of both the BGMEA and the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry said, "India has made the market uneven by withdrawing the excise duty on its garment manufacturing units, while it has kept the CVD on Bangladeshi garments." PK Mohanty, joint secretary of the finance ministry of India, issued a letter to the authorities concerned about the Finance Bill, 2013 that brought changes in customs and central excise law and rates of duty. The letter said zero excise duty routes, as existed prior to Budget 2011-12, is being restored on readymade garments and made-ups.
> India Cuffs Apparel Import from Bangladesh with CVD


Yes. The rules were changed because the moment duty free access was granted, Indian garment and textile manufacturers started to suffer. The garment industry went into crisis. And just like Bangladesh, the textile industry in India also employs millions of people.

So we had to protect them - at the very least, their demand was that BD should be charged as much duty as is levied on Indian manufacturers in taxes to level the competition.

Despite all of this, do you even understand the gesture? Or like all the ungrateful people, you only see what you want.



> yea well said 500MW has brought all lights in bangladesh , btw do you know that it was deal that we gave you free transit and you gave us electricity ? anyway I am happy that India kept this promise. Bangladesh was in very bad situation in power because of management.


There was no deal on transit.
Bangladesh gave transit to India on a one time basis to help in faster setting up of industries in NE India. It did not cost Bangladesh anything other than a missed opportunity to collect minor taxes.

OTOH, India is still giving electricity to Bangladesh, 500MW is no joke. The problem is not in giving electricity, the issue or the gesture of friendship is that India is giving electricity even when India does not have enough to fulfill her own needs - just because BD's situation was worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Contrarian said:


> There was no deal on transit.


read news then talk


----------



## naveen mishra

BDforever said:


> 1. *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh:* tell me who gets the money ? do you know that very limied bangladeshi product have access in India where india has other products, Lucas battery from Bangladesh got banned in india because it was taking all indian products' market. Even after deal our garment products are not getting duty free in India.
> 2. *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh: *Do you know that India got free transit for this ? and also do you know that 500 MW is not that much ?
> 3. *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha : *Again because India gets money, do you realize that how many indianss livelihood depends on it ?
> 4. *Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid: *did you mean woman dress ? yes thats true. For boys (except you half lady) prefer thai brand for pant and deshi brand for T-shirts, Panjabi etc
> 5. *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh: *bollywood craziness is not that much (except some woman), bring statistics
> 6. *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards: *do you know how many bangladeshis uses sim cards ? and do you know that maximum people uses duel sim cards ?
> 7. *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever): *Do you know that Hindustan Unilever also a subsidiary ? do you know that is an Anglo–Dutch multinational consumer goods company ?
> and lastly your claim is totally absurd because you have no idea about companies. here is for you:
> *UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever, one of the world’s leading suppliers of fast moving consumer goods with strong local roots in more than 100 countries across the globe. Unilever holds 60.4% share in UBL.v source : Introduction to Unilever Bangladesh | Unilever***** i really doubt your educational qualification.
> 8. *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh:* Totally absurd again, I know some bangladeshis who are running multinational chains.
> 9. *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH: * 1. First tell me now many bangladeshi channels are present currently in bangladesh ? 2. It depends on you, i am sure you are 1 or 2 bangladeshi channel at home and watch indian serial of multiple love affairs, multiple marriage, how to do politics against own family member to harm him/her.
> 
> Note: I never seen such a$$ licker in my life, kid how old are you ?
> 
> 
> bro these are not true, we are unhappy because of india's bossing on Bangladesh. We do not hate hindus, i have many hindu friends, you are every lucky. If one of my hindu friends saw you, they would slap you literally.




ok i totally agree .......his post was just kiddish........he is just trying to project business and trade in larger canvas ............

but in another hand this business also play wider role in country economy........so good bilateral relation is always be better.............

what actually you are getting benefit in my view which Pakistan is not getting because of bad relation

1> medical service.......i remember when i use to travel from Dhaka or Chittagong to kolkata .......90% of Bengali passenger use to be patient ......still it is very easy for Bangladeshi to get visa on medical ground........if i am not wrong more that 60% patient have same heart problem .......and for heart bypass surgery,Bangladeshi favorite destination is India

2> student : for higher study in India Bangladeshi get visa very easily.........you are talking about statics ,now you tell be how many kids is studying in Puna or Bangalore 

3> Because of relation or safe environment Indian expat are comfortable working in Bangladesh,industries are back bone of any nation ..... .......which is not applicable with Pakistan..........to run one industries you required lots of support ,from spare parts to good services engineer.........which is very easily accessible for Bangladesh.....

now you tell me what is statics now........how many Indian expat working in Chittagong or Dhaka .......and how many are in Pakistan

see in Bangladesh industrial growth(not in terms of money but in terms of services ) Indian has strong contribution

i am talking about very realistic thing .....today Pakistani industries facing big problem in getting service........technically those European MNC having their branch in India, they have to deal with Pakistan.....but no buddy like to go Pakistan.......so for most of job they need to look at south Asian branch for services.......and even from south east Asia branch Indian are the only one who is going to Pakistan

i was working with KDS group more than 4 years ......i have handle one project ,KYCR rolling mill ,right from project planning to its execution ,your all major steel rolling mill ,KYCR,PHP,ABUL KHER,APOLLO,S ALAM, Still manage by Indians...........my friend are still working in Chittagong..............just compare with Pakistan ......Pakistani industries face Hugh problem because of lack of service and support ....................

because of good bilateral relation.....you are able to get service with in 24 Hrs ............
so i am requesting all Bangladeshi... ..must understand what is real benefit of good relation...........it is not multiple ,it is exponential .........

stop acting like Pakistani.....proud to be Bengali and be Bengali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Contrarian said:


> like all the ungrateful people, you only see what you want.


ungrateful of what ?


----------



## Armstrong

@BDforever - Abbeiii is this why we gave you Independence ? 

Naaak katvaaa diii humm West Pakistanis kiii tuu neiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

naveen mishra said:


> ok i totally agree .......his post was just kiddish........he is just trying to project business and trade in larger canvas ............
> 
> but in another hand this business also play wider role in country economy........so good bilateral relation is always be better.............
> 
> what actually you are getting benefit in my view which Pakistan is not getting because of bad relation
> 
> 1> medical service.......i remember when i use to travel from Dhaka or Chittagong to kolkata .......90% of Bengali passenger use to be patient ......still it is very easy for Bangladeshi to get visa on medical ground........if i am not wrong more that 60% patient have same heart problem .......and for heart bypass surgery,Bangladeshi favorite destination is India
> 
> 2> student : for higher study in India Bangladeshi get visa very easily.........you are talking about statics ,now you tell be how many kids is studying in Puna or Bangalore
> 
> 3> Because of relation or safe environment Indian expat are comfortable working in Bangladesh,industries are back bone of any nation ..... .......which is not applicable with Pakistan..........to run one industries you required lots of support ,from spare parts to good services engineer.........which is very easily accessible for Bangladesh.....
> 
> now you tell me what is statics now........how many Indian expat working in Chittagong or Dhaka .......and how many are in Pakistan
> 
> see in Bangladesh industrial growth(not in terms of money but in terms of services ) Indian has strong contribution
> 
> i am talking about very realistic thing .....today Pakistani industries facing big problem in getting service........technically those European MNC having their branch in India, they have to deal with Pakistan.....but no buddy like to go Pakistan.......so for most of job they need to look at south Asian branch for services.......and even from south east Asia branch Indian are the only one who is going to Pakistan
> 
> i was working with KDS group more than 4 years ......i have handle one project ,KYCR rolling mill ,right from project planning to its execution ,your all major steel rolling mill ,KYCR,PHP,ABUL KHER,APOLLO,S ALAM, Still manage by Indians...........my friend are still working in Chittagong..............just compare with Pakistan ......Pakistani industries face Hugh problem because of lack of service and support ....................
> 
> because of good bilateral relation.....you are able to get service with in 24 Hrs ............
> so i am requesting all Bangladeshi... ..must understand what is real benefit of good relation...........it is not multiple ,it is exponential .........
> 
> stop acting like Pakistani.....proud to be Bengali and be Bengali


of-course many points of your are true and i am happy with it, but i lose my mind when some indians say we are ungrateful (every time bringing 1971 war issue which was actually both parties benefit) because we are asking for basic demands. Anyway Still India-Bangladesh trade is very low compare to others



Armstrong said:


> Naaak katvaaa diii humm West Pakistanis kiii tuu neiii !


 I am soooooo happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Actually what the thread title should be is Bangladesh use huge Indian product not depends on India . the product we use like airtel may be because they offer better then Banglalink or grameen that does not mean we depend on them . secondly seeing Bollywood movies doesn't mean we have no other movie option we like Bollywood so we watch if we could not we would watch Hollywood movies. and secondly starting with Indian wheat because may be it is cheap compare to import from other countries that's why we import from India . when our purchase power will increase may be we will look for more better wheat/any other product from other countries who offer better so this cannot be judge as total depend on India . we have our square keya etc to counter lever brothers so not dependents just choice @IamBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

naveen mishra said:


> ok i totally agree .......his post was just kiddish........he is just trying to project business and trade in larger canvas ............
> 
> but in another hand this business also play wider role in country economy........so good bilateral relation is always be better.............
> 
> what actually you are getting benefit in my view which Pakistan is not getting because of bad relation
> 
> 1> medical service.......i remember when i use to travel from Dhaka or Chittagong to kolkata .......90% of Bengali passenger use to be patient ......still it is very easy for Bangladeshi to get visa on medical ground........if i am not wrong more that 60% patient have same heart problem .......and for heart bypass surgery,Bangladeshi favorite destination is India
> 
> 2> student : for higher study in India Bangladeshi get visa very easily.........you are talking about statics ,now you tell be how many kids is studying in Puna or Bangalore
> 
> 3> Because of relation or safe environment Indian expat are comfortable working in Bangladesh,industries are back bone of any nation ..... .......which is not applicable with Pakistan..........to run one industries you required lots of support ,from spare parts to good services engineer.........which is very easily accessible for Bangladesh.....
> 
> now you tell me what is statics now........how many Indian expat working in Chittagong or Dhaka .......and how many are in Pakistan
> 
> see in Bangladesh industrial growth(not in terms of money but in terms of services ) Indian has strong contribution
> 
> i am talking about very realistic thing .....today Pakistani industries facing big problem in getting service........technically those European MNC having their branch in India, they have to deal with Pakistan.....but no buddy like to go Pakistan.......so for most of job they need to look at south Asian branch for services.......and even from south east Asia branch Indian are the only one who is going to Pakistan
> 
> i was working with KDS group more than 4 years ......i have handle one project ,KYCR rolling mill ,right from project planning to its execution ,your all major steel rolling mill ,KYCR,PHP,ABUL KHER,APOLLO,S ALAM, Still manage by Indians...........my friend are still working in Chittagong..............just compare with Pakistan ......Pakistani industries face Hugh problem because of lack of service and support ....................
> 
> because of good bilateral relation.....you are able to get service with in 24 Hrs ............
> so i am requesting all Bangladeshi... ..must understand what is real benefit of good relation...........it is not multiple ,it is exponential .........
> 
> stop acting like Pakistani.....proud to be Bengali and be Bengali



dealing with Indians in business. The lousiest folks have ever dealt with, no time commitment and very seldom one with true commitment.


----------



## Armstrong

aazidane said:


> dealing with Indians in business. The lousiest folks have ever dealt with, no time commitment and very seldom one with true commitment.


 
Then you haven't dealt with us have you ? 

We invented the acronym LBDN - Look Busy Do Nothing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Mamba1

Jamatis in this forum has mainly two issues with India-

1. India has Hindu majority : India cannot do anything about this. Nothing to do really. You have to accept it keeping in your mind that India has more Muslim than your country

2. India interfares in their internal matter : This is to some extent true. But why?
It is the same reason for which Pakistan is concerned over who will rule Afghanistan, America is concerned about Cuba, the same reason inspires India to take interest in Bangladesh internal affairs. I am not supporting any of them. But this is reality.

During Zia's time, ULFA (Assam) and other north east terrorist groups were hyper active. Terrorist activities were regular news from NE. Bangladesh Govt supported them. In Hasina's time they are simply not there. The dreaded ULFA is not in news anymore.

Now think from Indian point of view. Hasina govt is good for peace in India's North East. So they will support her. Begham Zia took a conscious decision when she took anti India stance in her regime that Indian support is not necessary and Pakistan's support is adequate for BNP. But in today's reality it seems that it is not adequate, actually it backfired .

We like or do not like, India will take measures for its security and integrity, that’s the reality. But at the same time India considers BD as a brotherly nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Contrarian

Black Mamba1 said:


> During *Jia's time*, ULFA (Assam) and other north east terrorist groups were hyper active. Terrorist activities were regular news from NE. Bangladesh Govt supported them. In Hasina's time they are simply not there. The dreaded ULFA is not in news anymore..


Its Zia, not Jia.


----------



## neehar

Areesh said:


> Good. Time for you to sing jana gana mana


 u mean the song which was written by a bengali??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bunty8591

Daedalus said:


> We don't judge a country's people by few comments made by couple of teenagers here on PDF. I can say that you have created a nice thread, but its just my indianess talking, im sure others may disagree. We have to learn how to live in harmony with each other, give and take, after all we cant choose our neighbours.



I completely agree with you. In my opinion South Asian region from the end of 1940's was chosen by the war industry. We have seen that in last 60-70 years lot of business given to the war industry. The politicians were making money by sowing the seeds of hatred. 
Now we have covered lots of distance in time. This region is getting educated. People are sharing different internet media to exchange views. 
Before reading this article, I did not know how much Bangladesh was dependent on India. I had the memories which were typically from one side. For example, one of my close friend's uncle who was major in Pakistan Army, he was killed (not in war, but kidnapped by the........) and his wife and kids were burned later on. Only one of their child was saved who was in west Pakistan. Right now he is a successful doctor in US.
Stories like this are just one sided. Now, instead of playing into the hands of politicians and the gun industry. People should start accommodating each other. 
People are same everywhere. This world is as much yours as it is mine. We just share a part of this world for a while and that's it. I have seen Pakistanis, Indians and Bangli's living in the west and they are very close to each other. 
Question, why over there they forgot all these hate sentiments. The answer is all these things are very small and relative to certain time and space. Solution for all these problems is, we have to be broad minded. 
Together we can change lives of lot many other people. Let's join hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Contrarian

BDforever said:


> ungrateful of what ?


Ungrateful of the help and friendship that India constantly provides to Bangladesh. And No, I am NOT talking about 1971, but everything AFTER that.


----------



## BDforever

Contrarian said:


> Ungrateful of the help and friendship that India constantly provides to Bangladesh. And No, I am NOT talking about 1971, but everything AFTER that.


be specific on help ?


----------



## Contrarian

BDforever said:


> be specific on help ?


Did I just not provide you examples?


----------



## BDforever

Contrarian said:


> Did I just not provide you examples?


----------



## SrNair

Skies said:


> Good question raised if it is double standard by PDF Bangladeshis. No it's not double standard.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> 1. We do not get these free.
> 2. US nuked Japan, does Japan stopped trading with USA?
> 3. China has issues with Japan and US, did china stopped trading with them or vice verse.
> 4. People are moving into Hollyhood, you are clung with Bollyhood yet?
> 5. Many countries hate US, not hollyhood.
> 6. We buy from India does not mean we can not sustain with out Indian export, in fact, they can't bear the lost of BD market, such a huge market. It;s about mutual benefit and economics.
> 
> continuing........
> 
> 7. We have Thiland, China, Burma, and PK to get our grains and foods imported, may be import cost would be higher, but if BD-India relation reaches futher more worse to some extant, we dont mind paying some extra for our foods.
> 
> 8. We are not extremist or mean minded that we would stop buying our neighbors goods unless some war breaks out. But on the other hand, India is mean minded, that it puts hundreds excuses and barriers when BD wants to export into India..
> 
> continuing........
> 
> 9. What do you think why so many people died at the hands of BAL? Because they are suppressed to nail Indian hegemony and Hippocracy. Once BAL is oust and people get more aware through the main steam media, people would think to use Indian products less.
> 
> 10. Once we get a route to China through Burma and get the Burmese lands for agriculture lease, we wont have to depend on India do rice, onion or Dals. For that we would need a freindly relation with Burma and future strategic plan for the sake of BD's future food security. Who knows if India raise the price in future.
> 
> continuing.........
> 
> 11. Where people dies more in hunger and poverty? huh you clueless genius, India or BD? And you say we depend on India.
> 
> 12. I never used bal but BAL [Bangladeshs Awami League], using slang works do not work.
> 
> continuing.........
> 
> 13. If India is friendly why India does not allow BD channels, because they feel insecure, and on the other hand, we being more generous are loosing our cultural and social values, our families are splitting today.
> 
> 14. You are talking about multinational franchise in BD run by Indians, tell me how may multinational companies run in India without severe bureaucratic conditions and barriers in India, Coke, Chain retail shops, fast foods? On the other hand BAL has given free hand to Indian companies in BD in illegal way in last 5 years.
> 
> 15. About electricity import from India, well India got electric cable connectivity and transit which is why India exports current here, and its was also an unbalanced deal between Indina nd BAL.
> 
> Finished



Dont need to respond all your rants.We dont need to worry about your so called trade relations.Losing BD market is like peanut to us.You dont know nothing aid given to BD.
Bollywood vs Hollywood.Both represent different culture.
But Bollywood is the most fast growing film industry in the world


----------



## Developereo

IamBengali said:


> I am proud to be Indian dalal



Good.
Acknowledging a problem is the first step to recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> @BDforever - Abbeiii is this why we gave you Independence ?
> 
> Naaak katvaaa diii humm West Pakistanis kiii tuu neiii !


tumne nahi di,hamne chheen li

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


>



actually what he said is correct.......most of the pdf bengalis here are ungrateful .............by ungrateful i dont mean they should start praising India but they shouldnt abuse India either.......there are differences but we Indians dont hate BD.......infact we consider it as a brotherly nation.......but pdf bengalis do not feel this way.......i dont think a common bangladeshi hates India like these people who have commented on this thread......


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> actually what he said is correct.......most of the pdf bengalis here are ungrateful .............by ungrateful i dont mean they should start praising India but they shouldnt abuse India either.......there are differences but we Indians dont hate BD.......infact we consider it as a brotherly nation.......but pdf bengalis do not feel this way.......i dont think a common bangladeshi hates India like these people who have commented on this thread......


some bangladeshis bash india for reason and you have to admit that india tries to control bangladesh, right ?


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> some bangladeshis bash india for reason and you have to admit that india tries to control bangladesh, right ?



sometimes its needed(the controlling part) ........but that doesnt mean we have anti-BD feelings or we hate BD............the thing is we are controlling the regime for political and strategic reasons.....not for economic reasons......

and its not a gud enuff reason to hate.......


----------



## madooxno9

BDforever said:


> some bangladeshis bash india for reason and you have to admit that india tries to control bangladesh, right ?



Yaar bada bhai chote bhai ko control nahi karega tho chota bhai bigaad jaega na

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> sometimes its needed(the controlling part) ........but that doesnt mean we have anti-BD feelings or we hate BD............the thing is we are controlling the regime for political and strategic reasons.....not for economic reasons......
> 
> and its not a gud enuff reason to hate.......


when it comes to influence internal matter, it is really big deal  i want BD India work side by side for stability in the region without controlling stuff 



madooxno9 said:


> Yaar bada bhai chote bhai ko control nahi karega tho chota bhai bigaad jaega na


konsa bada bhai ? LOL


----------



## Spring Onion

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh
> 
> 5 lakhs Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.
> 
> 
> 
> India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint
> 
> Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless.
> 
> *Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter , give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.




So basically "poor Bangladeshis" (as Indians call them when comes to abusing BD), are a big shareholder in booming Indian Economy.


Dont you think the gratitude should be other-way round ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Mamba1

BDforever said:


> some bangladeshis bash india for reason and you have to admit that india tries to control bangladesh, right ?


 
I will accept if you change your sentence a little as follows " India tries to control activities in Bangladesh which are against peace and territorial integrity of India"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

UKBengali said:


> India is using it's Awami League puppets to spread chaos in BD. The economy would be doing a lot better now if it was not for the political chaos that India has helped engineer.
> 
> Sri Lanka, dominated by Sinhalese, is doing way better than multi-ethnic India and BD was looking like it was going to surpass India sometime this decade before the chaos supported by India kicked in. Remember BD would be way ahead of India if it was not for the fact that India had a 24 year head start.
> 
> With two unitary neighbours doing better than India, Indians would start to question the whole purpose of having a multi-ethnic state that has still not delivered 3 square meals to everyone after nearly 7 decades.



You talk too about multiethnic.But India is still that ancient hindu civilization.Your multiethnic claim based on languages in is correct.But still all Indians follow same blood and that ancient culture.It run in deepest in Indian minds.You cant imagine it effect poorguy.
I know your problem.Jealousy Even all this challenge we advancing very fast.BD is not a player here thats all


----------



## BDforever

Black Mamba1 said:


> I will accept if you change your sentence a little as follows " India tries to control activities in Bangladesh which are against peace and territorial integrity of India"


such as ?


----------



## madooxno9

BDforever said:


> when it comes to influence internal matter, it is really big deal  i want BD India work side by side for stability in the region without controlling stuff
> 
> 
> konsa bada bhai ? LOL



Haan aab tho apna desh mil gaya (Property ka batwaara) aab kyu yaad rakho ge Bade bhai ko .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madooxno9 said:


> Yaar bada bhai chote bhai ko control nahi karega tho chota bhai bigaad jaega na


you guys forgot that we separated from Pakistan not just of discrimination but also because of trying to bossing on us. So expecting same nation to accept other's bossing is kinda foolish thinking


----------



## madooxno9

BDforever said:


> you guys forgot that We separated not just of discrimination but also because of trying to bossing on us. So expecting same nation to accept other's bossing is kinda foolish thinking



Yaar tu tho free mea load le raha hai. Joking baba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madooxno9 said:


> Yaar tu tho free mea load le raha hai. Joking baba


i know bro, you are joking and i am not taking that in heart but i am saying some truth


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> when it comes to influence internal matter, it is really big deal  i want BD India work side by side for stability in the region without controlling stuff



and what if its not possible......as some one mentioned......during Zia's regime.......she didnt helped us in tracking ULFA terrorists.........and so we wanted a govt. that will support India in such activities.......

did India ever tried to cause instability in BD????? No
you bought 2 chinese submarines.....did we stopped you????No

u said you provide the money for electricity,wheat etc etc......
tell me how many coutries are willing to export the wheat at the price India gave it to you.....
the electricity issue........Bd is landlocked......no country will provide you electricity by making big transmission lines......

u said the trade part.....how much Ind-Bd trade constitute of the total trade India does????i think not much.........

when India does anything that harms the interests of bangldeshis then u can argue and hate.......India hasnt done anything so far though it is controlling the govt. literally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

BDforever said:


> i know bro, you are joking and i am not taking that in heart but i am saying some truth



Tho aaja feer border pe tuje hilsa ilisha kilata hu  Do chaar kaante gale mea phaasge tho Truth bolna bhul gayega

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> and what if its not possible......as some one mentioned......during Zia's regime.......she didnt helped us in tracking ULFA terrorists.........and so we wanted a govt. that will support India in such activities.......
> 
> did India ever tried to cause instability in BD????? No
> you bought 2 chinese submarines.....did we stopped you????No
> 
> u said you provide the money for electricity,wheat etc etc......
> tell me how many coutries are willing to export the wheat at the price India gave it to you.....
> the electricity issue........Bd is landlocked......no country will provide you electricity by making big transmission lines......
> 
> u said the trade part.....how much Ind-Bd trade constitute of the total trade India does????i think not much.........
> 
> when India does anything that harms the interests of bangldeshis then u can argue and hate.......India hasnt done anything so far though it is controlling the govt. literally


bro India was responsible for our hill track conflict, thats why zia that time did not help you to handle ULFA.
Landlock has nothing to do with electricity, proper investment in BD we can make ourselves.
you can not control certain thing but you showed concern when we bought submarines.
the river issue is really hurting interest, you know we highly depend on river water.

@madooxno9 another serious stuff that we always keep it mind that you forced Bhutan and Nepal foreign policies based on India's interest.


----------



## Black Mamba1

Supporting ULFA by Begham Zia. ULFA leader Paresh Baruah was leaving peacefully in Bangladesh during Zia time and doing one after one terrorist activities in assam and killing innocent masses.

Show me one incidence of ULFA in Hasina's time.

"He stayed in Bangladesh for a few years, but briefly left the country in April 2004 after being charged for arms smuggling and illegal arms in the 10-Truck Arms and Ammunition Haul in Chittagong. The huge shipment of illegal arms and ammunition, intercepted by police and Coast Guard, was believed to be intended for ULFA. He has never been taken into custody in this case; trials of others of the more than 50 people charged, including high-ranking military officers of the National Security Intelligence and former ministers of the Bangladesh National Party, were proceeding in 2012 and 2013"

Paresh Baruah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Black Mamba1 said:


> Supporting ULFA by Begham Zia. ULFA leader Paresh Baruah was leaving peacefully in Bangladesh during Zia time and doing one after one terrorist activities in assam and killing innocent masses.
> 
> Show me one incidence of ULFA in Hasina's time.
> 
> "He stayed in Bangladesh for a few years, but briefly left the country in April 2004 after being charged for arms smuggling and illegal arms in the 10-Truck Arms and Ammunition Haul in Chittagong. The huge shipment of illegal arms and ammunition, intercepted by police and Coast Guard, was believed to be intended for ULFA. He has never been taken into custody in this case; trials of others of the more than 50 people charged, including high-ranking military officers of the National Security Intelligence and former ministers of the Bangladesh National Party, were proceeding in 2012 and 2013"
> 
> Paresh Baruah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


ULFA activies stopped here just after our hill track activies stopped. hasina came to power 3 times, only last year they handed you ULFA leader, why did not it before ?


----------



## Black Mamba1

BDforever said:


> such as ?


 
Supporting ULFA by Begham Zia. ULFA leader Paresh Baruah was leaving peacefully in Bangladesh during Zia time and doing one after one terrorist activities in assam and killing innocent masses.
Show me one incidence of ULFA in Hasina's time.
"He stayed in Bangladesh for a few years, but briefly left the country in April 2004 after being charged for arms smuggling and illegal arms in the 10-Truck Arms and Ammunition Haul in Chittagong. The huge shipment of illegal arms and ammunition, intercepted by police and Coast Guard, was believed to be intended for ULFA. He has never been taken into custody in this case; trials of others of the more than 50 people charged, including high-ranking military officers of the National Security Intelligence and former ministers of the Bangladesh National Party, were proceeding in 2012 and 2013"
Paresh Baruah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> bro India was responsible for our hill track conflict, thats why zia that time did not help you to handle ULFA.
> Landlock has nothing to do with electricity, proper investment in BD we can make ourselves.
> you can not control certain thing but you showed concern when we bought submarines.
> the river issue is really hurting interest, you know we highly depend on river water.



bhai mere......river issue to solve hote hote reh gaya due to mamta didi 
i think India can control those things also....but we didnt......
landlocked......i was referring to bd buying electricity from other countries......proper investment......how many countries helped you with that..........none......but we gave you 1 billion$ for improving things.......
hill track conflict in the year 1962????


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> bhai mere......river issue to solve hote hote reh gaya due to mamta didi
> i think India can control those things also....but we didnt......
> landlocked......i was referring to bd buying electricity from other countries......proper investment......how many countries helped you with that..........none......but we gave you 1 billion$ for improving things.......
> hill track conflict in the year 1962????


are you kidding ? bro read about other countries investment and loan to BD LOL

hill track conflict in 1980s


----------



## Black Mamba1

BDforever said:


> ULFA activies stopped here just after our hill track activies stopped. hasina came to power 3 times, only last year they handed you ULFA leader, why did not it before ?


 
I do not know what is "hill track". But I assume that it was a dispute between India and Bangladesh. But is it a civil way to adopt terrorism as a way to handle dispute between two countries? and after that expect India will not react?
We have nothing against Bangladesh or its people. But we will act against your establishment if they will try to become a threat for peace in India.


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> are you kidding ? bro read about other countries investment and loan to BD LOL
> 
> hill track conflict in 1980s



give a link


----------



## BDforever

Black Mamba1 said:


> I do not know what "is hill track". But I assume that it was a dispute between India and Bangladesh. But is it a civil way to adopt terroism as a way to handle dispute between two countries? and after that expect India will not react?


no no, it was internal matter, some hill people were asking for independence



45'22' said:


> give a link


try yourself , lazy boy


----------



## fallstuff

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh
> 
> 5 lakhs Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.
> 
> 
> 
> India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint
> 
> Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless.
> 
> *Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter, give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.



Is India providing the wheat for free, I think not !

Apollo is such a worthless Hospital that I will even advise you to avoid. This place is no different than the corner clinic run by some shady guys. 

India buys $50 to 60 billion worth of stuff from China, is India depended on China ?


----------



## hunter_hunted

banvanaxl said:


> Shooo ...Go away.. This is about Bangladesh and bengalis ....
> 
> Go find some other axe to grind... you are not wanted here.



First this is Pakistani Forum, Second this is Open Forum not your house third this Indian boot licker mentioned the word Pakistani. So now deal with it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Commander T said:


> we are about to grant you MFN status since 1996 ..... we will take out the gold egg from your A**


what ever makes you happy......but we are milking you..and after MFN, we will milk you like no more cream is left...
In 2.5 Billion $ trade..we have a share of 2.1 billion $ share..
and the trade potential is of 40 billion $...what will happen then.....

As per Pak business community, the trade between the two countries could rise to over $5 billion by 2015 from $ 3 billion now. While India has given MFN status to Pakistan, trade across most direct routes between the two countries has been curtailed which results in a significant proportion of trade being routed through Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Spring Onion said:


> So basically "poor Bangladeshis" (as Indians call them when comes to abusing BD), are a big shareholder in booming Indian Economy.
> 
> 
> Dont you think the gratitude should be other-way round ?



so by ur logic, as chinese hv invested in BD ''so basically the poor bangladeshis (tht's hw you feel da indian call'em) are a big share holder in boming chinese economy ,isn't it?

do you really think da grattitude should be other way around?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

banvanaxl said:


> So you take our money and call our economy crap....
> 
> You have some balls sir .. and i do not say that kindly.
> 
> 
> 
> btw. thats holly'wood" and "bolly"wood" mate... just because you hail from some obscure "hood" doesn't mean you gotta postfix that with terms associated with us



This is India's* Dabangg *






This is Bangladesh's* Dabangg *, first film released in 2014






Bangladesh makes extremely smutty films and you wonder why B'Deshis are crazy about bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> try yourself , lazy boy



some other time........but we will beat you in asia cup 
and dont hate us.......we guys love you......believe me a friendly India is in for of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> This is India's* Dabangg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bangladesh's* Dabangg *, first film released in 2014
> 
> Bangladesh makes extremely smutty films and you wonder why B'Deshis are crazy about bollywood.


do you have any idea about hollywood ? i guess not



IamBengali said:


> This is India's* Dabangg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bangladesh's* Dabangg *, first film released in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh makes extremely smutty films and you wonder why B'Deshis are crazy about bollywood.


even to praise india, you like to insult bangladesh , such a m**********

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bornmoron

Commander T said:


> we are about to grant you MFN status since 1996 ..... we will take out the gold egg from your A**


Keep waiting for golden Egg,,& u shall be blessed with Hot Golden Shit,,coz from arse u ll get that only,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

bunty8591 said:


> I completely agree with you. In my opinion South Asian region from the end of 1940's was chosen by the war industry. We have seen that in last 60-70 years lot of business given to the war industry. The politicians were making money by sowing the seeds of hatred.
> Now we have covered lots of distance in time. This region is getting educated. People are sharing different internet media to exchange views.
> Before reading this article, I did not know how much Bangladesh was dependent on India. I had the memories which were typically from one side. For example, one of my close friend's uncle who was major in Pakistan Army, he was killed (not in war, but kidnapped by the........) and his wife and kids were burned later on. Only one of their child was saved who was in west Pakistan. Right now he is a successful doctor in US.
> Stories like this are just one sided. Now, instead of playing into the hands of politicians and the gun industry. People should start accommodating each other.
> People are same everywhere. This world is as much yours as it is mine. We just share a part of this world for a while and that's it. I have seen Pakistanis, Indians and Bangli's living in the west and they are very close to each other.
> Question, why over there they forgot all these hate sentiments. The answer is all these things are very small and relative to certain time and space. Solution for all these problems is, we have to be broad minded.
> Together we can change lives of lot many other people. Let's join hands.


You made me emotional bro, but seriously most common people (referring here to people other than pdf folks) are not as aggressive towards one another. I had classmates from both the countries i.e. Bangladesh and Pakistan, they are some of my best friends and we had a great time together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> do you have any idea about hollywood ? i guess not
> 
> 
> even to praise india, you like to insult bangladesh , such a m**********



Lodbe, korbe par jitbe na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Nova2 said:


> so by ur logic, as chinese hv invested in BD ''so basically the poor bangladeshis (tht's hw you feel da indian call'em) are a big share holder in boming chinese economy ,isn't it?




NOT big but indeed some share and its a fact.




> do you really think da grattitude should be other way around?



The good thing about Chinese trade and cooperation and even development projects, is that Chinese take it as a mutual business and do NOT expect/ask for bowing down to them unlike Indians who are getting money from Bangladesh by selling goods and at the same time want Bangladeshis to bow down and thank .

SO NO in Chinese case there is no question of gratitude from either side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

BDforever said:


> some bangladeshis bash india for reason and you have to admit that india tries to control bangladesh, right ?



You can easily acknowledge and we have enough proof how BNP and BD support NE terrorists snd LeT.We gave you free
visa and some BDis use it for passing LeT and terrorists to India.BD continously reject specially BNP and ignore Indias pleato not support terrorists.SO we are start ops against terrorists by ourselves.When BAL came in to rule they help us.We only care about our security and integrity.And we dont care What BD think about it.We cant allow all youraction against India and turn blind against it.If you think it is controlling then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> do you have any idea about hollywood ? i guess not
> 
> 
> even to praise india, you even like to insult bangladesh , such a m**********


why do you need to get angry over it...
did he insulted BD ...I don't think so...
mai to daily 10 gali deta hu Bollywood ko..so, does that mean ..I insulted India...
Bro...you need to be optimistic rather than pessimistic...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

sreekumar said:


> You can easily acknowledge and we have enough proof how BNP and BD support *NE terrorists* snd LeT.We gave you free
> visa and some BDis use it for passing LeT and terrorists to India.BD continously reject specially BNP and ignore Indias pleato not support terrorists.SO we are start ops against terrorists by ourselves.When BAL came in to rule they help us.We only care about our security and integrity.And we dont care What BD think about it.We cant allow all youraction against India and turn blind against it.If you think it is controlling then so be it.



North East Terrorists??  correction be made aren't they North East Mukti freedom fighters ?


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> why do you need to get angry over it...
> did he insulted BD ...I don't think so...
> mai to daily 10 gali deta hu Bollywood ko..so, does that mean ..I insulted India...
> Bro...you need to be optimistic rather than pessimistic...


it is not way of bashing bro



sreekumar said:


> You can easily acknowledge and we have enough proof how BNP and BD support NE terrorists snd LeT.We gave you free
> visa and some BDis use it for passing LeT and terrorists to India.BD continously reject specially BNP and ignore Indias pleato not support terrorists.SO we are start ops against terrorists by ourselves.When BAL came in to rule they help us.We only care about our security and integrity.And we dont care What BD think about it.We cant allow all youraction against India and turn blind against it.If you think it is controlling then so be it.


free visa, r you kidding ? r you in rajini kant delusion ? Indian visa is most worse case in BD, Mother gets visa but 6 years old kid do not get visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> do you have any idea about hollywood ? i guess not
> 
> 
> even to praise india, you like to insult bangladesh , such a m**********



When on earth did hollywood decide to remake ''dabangg''??


----------



## BDforever

Nova2 said:


> When on earth did hollywood decide to remake ''dabangg''??


actually dabang is remake of south india movie like many other bollywood movie 

that idiot do not talk about our movies that got international awards, fkint ******


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> it is not way of bashing bro


it's just a private film Industry...
and In 80's many Bollywood movies were like those crap...and still they do make some...,,


Spring Onion said:


> North East Terrorists??  correction be made aren't they North East Mukti freedom fighters ?


madamji...did you pondered over our rondoo association proposal...


----------



## Spring Onion

IamBengali said:


> This is India's* Dabangg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bangladesh's* Dabangg *, first film released in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh makes extremely smutty films and you wonder why B'Deshis are crazy about bollywood.



 you are blind. Even Indian TV soups are smuttier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> North East Terrorists??  correction be made aren't they North East Mukti freedom fighters ?



Naah. . . . they don't have much of local support. . . a handful of people believe in their ideology. so they are terrorists didi ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> actually dabang is remake of south india movie like many other bollywood movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Spring Onion said:


> North East Terrorists??  correction be made aren't they North East Mukti freedom fighters ?



They are terrorists for us.Anyone try to questioned our Integrity is terrorists in our eyes.No more no less.We will not forgive to that action and ee are ruthless in that case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bornmoron

Thread too much 1 sided,,,Its all business @ the end of the Day,,,for both the countries,,
benefiting both of them.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dem!god said:


> it's just a private film Industry...
> and In 80's many Bollywood movies were like those crap...and still they do make some...,,



Those were having atleast some subject unlike today's shit bollywood is making 



> madamji...did you pondered over our rondoo association proposal...



why you want a foreign queen for Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Spring Onion said:


> Those were having atleast some subject unlike today's shit bollywood is making




each year we make good movies also........
you should watch the lunch box,madras cafe,bhaag milkha bhaag,shahid,fukrey and many more.....


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> Those were having atleast some subject unlike today's shit bollywood is making
> 
> 
> 
> why you want a foreign queen for Indians


really...80% of bollywood movies are crap...and will give you headache...in 80's if you see mithunda movies...In most some of his family member is assaulted in one way or other..

Does..that matter..just 60 year ago we were same nation.same people...we still consider you same...


----------



## HariPrasad

BD is our brother. We should think of Unification of BD and IND.


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> why you want a foreign queen for Indians


and moreover it's not for all but only for rondoos club association...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dem!god said:


> it's just a private film Industry...
> and In 80's many Bollywood movies were like those crap...and still they do make some...,,
> 
> madamji...did you pondered over our rondoo association proposal...





Spring Onion said:


> Those were having atleast some subject unlike today's shit bollywood is making
> 
> 
> 
> why you want a foreign queen for Indians





45'22' said:


> each year we make good movies also........
> you should watch the lunch box,madras cafe,bhaag milkha bhaag,shahid,fukrey and many more.....





BDforever said:


> actually dabang is remake of south india movie like many other bollywood movie
> 
> that idiot do not talk about our movies that got international awards, fkint ******



Posts reported for derailing the thread






(just joking)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nova2

Spring Onion said:


> NOT big but indeed some share and its a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about Chinese trade and cooperation and even development projects, is that Chinese take it as a mutual business and do NOT expect/ask for bowing down to them unlike Indians who are getting money from Bangladesh by selling goods and at the same time want Bangladeshis to bow down and thank .
> 
> SO NO in Chinese case there is no question of gratitude from either side.



Yep it indeed is a fact bt da share is negligible . 
Be it an indian or a chinese in the end its ol abt bussiness fr both no corp of either countries wants to go down wid a loss in an international deal.examples are of indian workin in BD r chinese in Pak.
as far da bowing down part goes it only happens on pdf where u try to pin down oneanother no matter how ,it ain't da same in real life chinese are no saint n indian are no evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

chak de INDIA said:


> Posts reported for derailing the thread


buddy.. talk of friendship never derail a thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

Spring Onion said:


> Those were having atleast some subject unlike today's shit bollywood is making


Yep, the popular ones have no such thing as food for thought, plain pg 13 violence that's all. But room is there for improvement. As far as the topic is concerned it would be wrong to say BD is "massively dependent" on India, it's just plain trade.


----------



## Spring Onion

chak de INDIA said:


> Naah. . . . they don't have much of local support. . . a handful of people believe in their ideology. so they are terrorists didi ji



Indian Govt dint call them terrorists officially


----------



## Skies

So far@IamBangali did not reply to any Bangladeshis here as usual, but only to his Indian friends.

Seems he can't construe what we say and cant counter our arguments, but only continues cackling like coc coc coc coc lol.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> Indian Govt dint call them terrorists officially



They are officially declared insurgents/terrorist groups 

65 terror groups active in India: Govt - The Hindu


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> actually dabang is remake of south india movie like many other bollywood movie
> 
> that idiot do not talk about our movies that got international awards, fkint ******



Dabangg is nt a remake of asouth indian movie its the other way around ,the south made a remake of da 2010 movie in 2011 ..........though its true tht bollywood is dubbing of da south indian movies


----------



## SrNair

BDforever said:


> no no, it was internal matter, some hill people were asking for independence
> 
> 
> try yourself , lazy boy


And you support deadly ULFA for that and BD leaders think India will not take action.That one grave BD done.So you got what you want.Now ULFA just vanished.


----------



## Spring Onion

chak de INDIA said:


> They are officially declared insurgents/terrorist groups
> 
> 65 terror groups active in India: Govt - The Hindu



Then why Indian Govt NOT starting an all out military operation there


----------



## scorpionx

It's good feel as an Indian that you depend so much on us. But honestly as a proud national of a sovereign state I don't understand what would a Bangladeshi feel about it. It's a kind of dilemma I am facing. Don't know how to react

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vicky sen

HariPrasad said:


> BD is our brother. We should think of Unification of BD and IND.



Chalo yaar...Itna bhi nahi..

Every Bangladeshi is not @IamBengali


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> Then why Indian Govt NOT starting an all out military operation there



these states have similar issues as Waziristan/FATA. . . these groups come. . they attack and then leave for Bhutan/Bangladesh . . . but these attacks are not that frequent.. . . and we always keep on hunting them. . . situation is not that worse that we need to start a complete surgical strike by Armed forces.  ( thats what i think )


----------



## vicky sen

chak de INDIA said:


> these states have similar issues as Waziristan/FATA. . . these groups come. . they attack and then leave for Bhutan/Bangladesh . . . but these attacks are not that frequent.. . . and we always keep on hunting them. . . situation is not that worse that we need to start a complete surgical strike by Armed forces.  ( thats what i think )



Isnt RR already fighting these guys in the North East??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

vicky sen said:


> Chalo yaar...Itna bhi nahi..
> 
> Every Bangladeshi is not @IamBengali




You see. (BD+IND)> BD+ind. After all we were a single country for thousands of years. Next should be Nepal and than Bhutan followed by Pakistan and strategic partnership with Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Spring Onion said:


> Then why Indian Govt NOT starting an all out military operation there


Cos military is nt allowed to involve in da internal matter of india its only da local police n other security forces who are allowed to counter'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Spring Onion said:


> Then why Indian Govt NOT starting an all out military operation there


We dont have any specific area where they are concentrated or public supports them. These groups operate like 5-10 in one city and others somewhere in diff parts of India. Its not FATA, they dont rule, they dont show up arms in open, they just strike covertly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

BDforever said:


> it is not way of bashing bro
> 
> 
> free visa, r you kidding ? r you in rajini kant delusion ? Indian visa is most worse case in BD, Mother gets visa but 6 years old kid do not get visa.


But we can see BD patients and students liberally here.Some BD guys orignally terrorits came here in the name Bengalis.Kerala police arrested them later we can realise they are terrorists from Pak through BD.In kerala police illegal BD migrants is known as poison because of their anti India activities.not all of them some guys and that general they take opportunties of other Indians in kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

vicky sen said:


> Isnt RR already fighting these guys in the North East??



Assam rifles and C.R.P.F . . . . .i guess.. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Oh I forgot Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

sreekumar said:


> And you support deadly ULFA for that and BD leaders think India will not take action.That one grave BD done.So you got what you want.Now ULFA just vanished.


abey oye.. we suppported ULFA as retaliation


----------



## IamBengali

I only speak with reference. Despite India's ban on exports of cotton it is not imposing any ban on Bangladesh, only exception in this regard. See, I have reason to be Indian dalal. Long live India-Bangladesh friendship. 

*Bangladesh to get 20 lakh bales Indian cotton *
Our Bureau


Signs pact on textiles sector collaboration

New Delhi, Aug. 19: 

*India has promised to supply up to 20 lakh bales of raw cotton to Bangladesh every year irrespective of any ban that may be imposed on its exports in future.*

The two countries discussed the finer details of a Cotton Purchase Agreement, yet to be signed, at a meeting between Textile Ministers from both sides on Monday.

“In 2013-14 cotton season, I have assured Bangladesh that the country’s textile mills would not have any difficulties in sourcing cotton from India,” Textile Minster K. Sambasiva Rao said at a joint press conference with his Bangladeshi counterpart Abdul Latif Siddiqui after the meeting.

There is, however, yet to be an agreement on whether the cotton purchase pact would be Business-to-Business (B2B) or Business-to-Government (B2G). While India wants it to be a B2G arrangement, with public sector procurement agency Cotton Corporation of India canalising the exports, Bangladesh wants it to be strictly a B2B affair.

“Bangladesh feels that it is a lot cheaper to buy it from a private seller rather than a Government agency and it also takes less time,” a Textile Ministry official told _Business Line_.

But India’s argument is that when there is a ban on exports of the raw material in the country, the only feasible way to export it would be through a canalising agency.

*Bangladesh had wanted to sign a Cotton Purchase Agreement with India since the country imposed a temporary ban on its exports in March last year.*

The two countries, on Monday, signed a Memorandum of Understanding on textiles sector collaboration that would facilitate trade through a joint working group. The joint working group will develop collaborations between fashion institutes, skill building institutions and research institutions in the two countries.

India’s textile imports from Bangladesh, after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh’s visit to Dhaka in September 2011 following which import duties were reduced further, has increased to $289 million in 2012 compared to $164 million in 2010.

_amiti.sen@thehindu.co.in_

_
(This article was published on August 19, 2013) 

Bangladesh to get 20 lakh bales Indian cotton | Business Line_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

sreekumar said:


> But we can see BD patients and students liberally here.Some BD guys orignally terrorits came here in the name Bengalis.Kerala police arrested them later we can realise they are terrorists from Pak through BD.In kerala police illegal BD migrants is known as poison because of their anti India activities.not all of them some guys and that general they take opportunties of other Indians in kerala


illegal indian origin people also here.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BDforever said:


> illegal indian origin people also here.


Lets get an exchange

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen

HariPrasad said:


> You see. (BD+IND)> BD+ind. After all we were a single country for thousands of years. Next should be Nepal and than Bhutan followed by Pakistan and strategic partnership with Afghanistan.



Why leave out Sri Lanka and Tibet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> I only speak with reference. Despite India's ban on exports of cotton it is not imposing any ban on Bangladesh, only exception in this regard. See, I have reason to be Indian dalal. Long live India-Bangladesh friendship.
> 
> *Bangladesh to get 20 lakh bales Indian cotton *
> Our Bureau
> 
> 
> Signs pact on textiles sector collaboration
> 
> New Delhi, Aug. 19:
> 
> *India has promised to supply up to 20 lakh bales of raw cotton to Bangladesh every year irrespective of any ban that may be imposed on its exports in future.*
> 
> The two countries discussed the finer details of a Cotton Purchase Agreement, yet to be signed, at a meeting between Textile Ministers from both sides on Monday.
> 
> “In 2013-14 cotton season, I have assured Bangladesh that the country’s textile mills would not have any difficulties in sourcing cotton from India,” Textile Minster K. Sambasiva Rao said at a joint press conference with his Bangladeshi counterpart Abdul Latif Siddiqui after the meeting.
> 
> There is, however, yet to be an agreement on whether the cotton purchase pact would be Business-to-Business (B2B) or Business-to-Government (B2G). While India wants it to be a B2G arrangement, with public sector procurement agency Cotton Corporation of India canalising the exports, Bangladesh wants it to be strictly a B2B affair.
> 
> “Bangladesh feels that it is a lot cheaper to buy it from a private seller rather than a Government agency and it also takes less time,” a Textile Ministry official told _Business Line_.
> 
> But India’s argument is that when there is a ban on exports of the raw material in the country, the only feasible way to export it would be through a canalising agency.
> 
> *Bangladesh had wanted to sign a Cotton Purchase Agreement with India since the country imposed a temporary ban on its exports in March last year.*
> 
> The two countries, on Monday, signed a Memorandum of Understanding on textiles sector collaboration that would facilitate trade through a joint working group. The joint working group will develop collaborations between fashion institutes, skill building institutions and research institutions in the two countries.
> 
> India’s textile imports from Bangladesh, after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh’s visit to Dhaka in September 2011 following which import duties were reduced further, has increased to $289 million in 2012 compared to $164 million in 2010.
> 
> _amiti.sen@thehindu.co.in_
> 
> _(This article was published on August 19, 2013)
> 
> Bangladesh to get 20 lakh bales Indian cotton | Business Line_


you have reason to be indian dalal because of bollywood ashik , nothing else. Talking about the news ? yes of course, it was good, but the ratio of bad stuff is very high.


----------



## Saiful Islam

First of all, no we do not want to be a part of India to take us down with them, we face our own internal problems, I don't think unification with a country that faces disgusting sanitation problems is going to help. I am sorry that the PDF Bangladeshis have an anti-India stance, most Bangladeshis have animosity towards India and this is nothing new, since the recent events in my country the animosity has grown significantly. 

We are not Jamaati, we are not Hefazat, we are not part of any Islamic group what so ever, this is what you fail to understand. When you say these things it is so damn pointless and you make your self sound stupid.


----------



## HariPrasad

vicky sen said:


> Why leave out Sri Lanka and Tibet?




Oh!!!! My bad. Ofcourse Shrilank and Tibet also. This should be extended up to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> Lets get an exchange


i would love to do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

BDforever said:


> illegal indian origin people also here.



We have no problem they are coming for job.I dont mean all are bad guys.I gave you a brief explanation about how some BD guys become anti India and support pak militants.


----------



## BDforever

sreekumar said:


> We have no problem they are coming for job.I dont mean all are bad guys.I gave you a brief explanation about how some BD guys become anti India and support pak militants.


just kill them , i have no feelings for them

anyway most of the illegal bangladeshis are women and children, victims of human traffic


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> tumne nahi di,hamne chheen li


 
Okay !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Prime Minister Manmohan Singh announces duty free import of 61 items from Bangladesh*

PM announces duty free import of 61 items from Bangladesh - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> *Prime Minister Manmohan Singh announces duty free import of 61 items from Bangladesh*
> 
> PM announces duty free import of 61 items from Bangladesh - The Hindu


you have after report on this issue ? go find them


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> you have reason to be indian dalal because of bollywood ashik , nothing else. Talking about the news ? yes of course, it was good, but the ratio of bad stuff is very high.


 
You damn *Rajakaaar* !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

BDforever said:


> just kill them , i have no feelings for them
> 
> anyway most of the illegal bangladeshis are women and children, victims of human traffic


Sorry sir we cant do that.After all this is a democratic country.they are also Bengalis.they havr their own rights.
Illegal women traffic is mainly in mumbai.Now womens inmumbai slave trade mostly come from BD and Nepal.Large media exposure real Indians awareness about that trap.No Indians is reducing in that area.


----------



## IamBengali

*India to stand by Bangladesh*
_Published: 2014-01-12_

*India will stand by Bangladesh “in any situation”, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has conveyed to Sheikh Hasina .
*
The Indian Prime Minister said “India’s government and people will stand beside Bangladesh government and its people *at all times*”.


*India to stand by Bangladesh -
bdnews24.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

IamBengali said:


> *India to stand by Bangladesh*
> _Published: 2014-01-12_
> 
> *India will stand by Bangladesh “in any situation”, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has conveyed to Sheikh Hasina .
> *
> The Indian Prime Minister said “India’s government and people will stand beside Bangladesh government and its people *at all times*”.
> 
> 
> *India to stand by Bangladesh -
> bdnews24.com*


it means our gajraj will airlift her with her family if any danger comes... 
@BDforever I agree, India did not do any favour to you in 71 nor afterwards.
You might also want to think that bd did not any favours to us by stopping support to ULFA and allowing one time transit. This is what is expected from a friendly nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BDforever said:


> i would love to do it


Life would be so much better if we call the shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

The whole problem is that Bangladesh see India as an HINDU Country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

xTra said:


> The whole problem is that Bangladesh see India as an HINDU Country.


It is a HINDU country.. should we just ignore the facts?


----------



## IamBengali

iajdani said:


> It is a HINDU country.. should we just ignore the facts?



Is still India your pubic hair? You said it just yesterday. Have you taken your breakfast and lunch already?


----------



## 45'22'

iajdani said:


> It is a HINDU country.. should we just ignore the facts?



a hindu country which has more muslims than bd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> It is a HINDU country.. should we just ignore the facts?



How we are an HINDU country, Please explain.


----------



## ares

iajdani said:


> It is a HINDU country.. should we just ignore the facts?



Don't worry..we do not have high hopes of bigots, who can barely see beyond the color of religion!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

xTra said:


> How we are an HINDU country, Please explain.



Because you are HINDU


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> Because you are HINDU



Yes I am HINDU, how does this make India HINDU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

xTra said:


> Yes I am HINDU, how does this make India HINDU.


----------



## Jade

Now this discussion will go nowhere. Bangladesh is a friendly country for India. India want as much good relations with Bangladesh as Bangladesh with India. Nobody is doing the other party any favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

iajdani said:


> *It is a HINDU country*.. should we just ignore the facts?



you're the man. . . God bless u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

xTra said:


> Yes I am HINDU, how does this make India HINDU.



here you are targetting a nation bcoz most of its residents are hindu and you are calling us bigot.......c'mon man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


>



So, You don't have any answer.

Take some time to think above religion.

Religion is not everything in life, make some non Muslim friends, they are also human being like you and also have bal like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

iajdani said:


>




What has Modi got to do with India being a Hindu country. India respected Bangladeshis mandate of electing Hashina, you should respect ours too


----------



## SarthakGanguly

iajdani said:


> Because you are HINDU


Bingo. There it is. Case closed. 





And HE is an Elite Member of PDF 

And I am yet to find a single post of an Indian abusing Bangladesh!!! Speaking of irony...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xTra

Jade said:


> What has Modi got to do with India being a Hindu country. India respected Bangladeshis mandate of electing Hashina, you should respect ours too



Well some people always drink before time and make fool of themselves.


----------



## IamBengali

I have reported to Moderators about @iajdani

He said India is his pubic hair. An extremely derogatory term used to India and Indian people to insult them. He also is spreading communal hatred in the forum. I firmly believe PDF moderators will take action against this particular member. Guys, report to moderators.


----------



## TopCat

45'22' said:


> here you are targetting a nation bcoz most of its residents are hindu and you are calling us bigot.......c'mon man



We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> We are not targetting Indian because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole



Are you taking Charas........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

IamBengali said:


> I have reported to Moderators about @iajdani
> 
> He said India is his pubic hair. An extremely derogatory term used to India and Indian people. He also is speaking communal hatred in the forum. I firmly believe PDF moderators will take action against this particular member. Guys, report to moderators.



such people are the reason there is no peace between countries.......we have these kind of people in India,Pak as well as Bd



iajdani said:


> We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole



go home man....you are making fun of yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

IamBengali said:


> I have reported to Moderators about @iajdani
> 
> He said India is his pubic hair. An extremely derogatory term used to India and Indian people to insult them. He also is spreading communal hatred in the forum. I firmly believe PDF moderators will take action against this particular member. Guys, report to moderators.




First of all you should be reported for opening a troll thread wearing BD flags. You have been trolling in BD section for ever without any repercussion. I am reporting you for massive trolling and false identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

IamBengali said:


> I have reported to Moderators about @iajdani
> 
> He said India is his pubic hair. An extremely derogatory term used to India and Indian people to insult them. He also is spreading communal hatred in the forum. I firmly believe PDF moderators will take action against this particular member. Guys, report to moderators.



Now there is no need to take everything seriously. Just because someone says you something that doesn't make you that.


----------



## HariPrasad

iajdani said:


> It is a HINDU country.. should we just ignore the facts?




Where does it come in way of friendship or Mutual relation? After all country has some character. Some are communist, some are Christian, Some are Shias, Some are sunnis etc......


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> First of all you should be reported for opening a troll thread wearing BD flags. You have been trolling in BD section for ever without any repercussion. I am reporting you for massive trolling and false identity.



So Posting good thing about India is trolling in BD Section.

Get well soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

By his logic China is feeding India and there are many other examples. If we didn't indiscriminately import from India BD would be more self-reliant and the development would be sustainable. @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Loki, plz check if this @IamBengali guy is really a Bangladeshi or a falseflagger. Also pls check if he is circumcised or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IamBengali said:


> I have reported to Moderators about @iajdani
> 
> He said India is his pubic hair. An extremely derogatory term used to India and Indian people to insult them. He also is spreading communal hatred in the forum. I firmly believe PDF moderators will take action against this particular member. Guys, report to moderators.


if moderators would be doing their job on time, then believe me you would be the first to get *Banned*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

UKBengali said:


> India is using it's Awami League puppets to spread chaos in BD. The economy would be doing a lot better now if it was not for the political chaos that India has helped engineer.
> 
> Sri Lanka, dominated by Sinhalese, is doing way better than multi-ethnic India* and BD was looking like it was going to surpass India sometime this decade before the chaos supported by India kicked in*. Remember BD would be way ahead of India if it was not for the fact that India had a 24 year head start.
> 
> .


*Surpass India in what? In producing babies!! Gosh BAL is really bad..! Stopping BD from surpassing India in population  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Skallagrim said:


> By his logic China is feeding India and there are many other examples. If we didn't indiscriminately import from India BD would be more self-reliant and the development would be sustainable. @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Loki, plz check if this @IamBengali guy is really a Bangladeshi or a falseflagger. Also pls check if he is circumsized or not.



So you believe He is HINDU, Religion sucks.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

iajdani said:


> We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, *but we are targeting it because it is assshole*



Mofo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

iajdani said:


> First of all you should be reported for opening a troll thread wearing BD flags. You have been trolling in BD section for ever without any repercussion. I am reporting you for massive trolling and false identity.



I suspect moderator is also biased towards certain BD members because they matches with Pakistan's ideology but in a forum there should not be any bias from moderator. If moderator is not biased I strongly believe they will take action against @iajdani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

IamBengali said:


> I suspect moderator is also biased towards certain BD members because they matches with Pakistan's ideology but in a forum there should not be any bias from moderator. If moderator is not biased I strongly believe they will take action against @iajdani.



u said good things about India and they called you an Indian.....by the same logic these guys could be pakistani as well...........
and since the mods arent taking any action........this is a gud enuff reason to call them so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IamBengali said:


> I suspect moderator is also biased towards certain BD members because they matches with Pakistan's ideology but in a forum there should not be any bias from moderator. If moderator is not biased I strongly believe they will take action against @iajdani.


post *Reported* for bring in Pakistan in this thread unnecessarily & tying to provoke Pakistani members to retaliate thus calling for a troll thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

UKBengali said:


> India has a strategic reason to keep BD down as a successful BD would call into question the whole idea of this multi-ethnic mess that India is.



The thing which you call multi-ethnic mess is whats the reason India is successful in so many fields be it Space research, IT, Super computers, Aeronautics, Ship building, Automobiles, Medical science, Nuclear Technology, Education, Literature, Entertainment etc etc etc more than any other country in developing world only next to china. All these would have been impossible to achieve if we would have been into multiple countries. Surely multi-ethnicity carries its fair share of baggage especially during developing phase of the country but India has managed to convert this characteristic into one of its primary strength rather than one its weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IamBengali said:


> I suspect moderator is also biased towards certain BD members because they matches with Pakistan's ideology but in a forum there should not be any bias from moderator. If moderator is not biased I strongly believe they will take action against @iajdani.


That is NOT the way to respond. You should specifically ask for the posts which are offensive or violates forum rules. Besides, in a Pakistani forum you should know what to expect. Besides your lack of hatred towards Hindus and Indians make you very ban-able  So stop crying. If you want to have a smoother stay - try hating us. I for one am used to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

45'22' said:


> u said good things about India and they called you an Indian.....by the same logic these guys could be pakistani as well...........
> and since the mods arent taking any action........this is a gud enuff reason to call them so



I don't want to believe that but A Jamaat supporter just few days back in this forum called me 'Kutta' but moderator didn't take any action. I know there are Jamaat supporters who always support Pakistan for anything. I don't know if that is the reason but I am against any bias from Moderator's side. There are good moderators also.



SarthakGanguly said:


> That is NOT the way to respond. You should specifically ask for the posts which are offensive or violates forum rules. Besides, in a Pakistani forum you should know what to expect. Besides your lack of hatred towards Hindus and Indians make you very ban-able  So stop crying. If you want to have a smoother stay - try hating us. I for one am used to it.



I may get banned but I will always stand by my words because I know I am not wrong. I hate those who base their thought on communal hatred. India is not a Hindu state , also Bangladesh is not a Muslim state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Mamba1

IamBengali said:


> I don't want to believe that but A Jamaati supporter just few days back in this forum called me 'Kutta' but moderator didn't take any action. I know there are Jamaat supporters who always support Pakistan for anything. I don't know if that is the reason but I am against any bias from Moderator's side. There are good moderators also.


 
But Pakistanis in this forum are mostly anti Jamat (Pakistan). They understood already with their experience that what havoc religious extremist can do to a country. It will take some time to understand the same by BD Jamat supporters. We can only pray that they will understand it quickly to avoid the same unnecessary bloodshed and death that some other neighbouring countries are experiencing


----------



## genmirajborgza786

by the way I like this BAL thingy (_pubic hair_) sounds like a description of a typical desperate guys' fantasies 

@IamBengali you will like this movie of deborah shelton lots of (BAL) in it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

@IamBengali Read this blog for more inspiration 

The Indian Impact

"So India has influence on pretty much everything we do. The way we dress, what we eat, what we buy, what we watch etc etc. . .the list goes on. That’s for the Bangladeshi population though but what about the rest of the world? Well, obviously India is known all over the world. .thanks to Bollywood and butter chicken! But how does what affect us? Trust me it does and no one knows better than me."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

iajdani said:


> We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole


ok...so wat are u sh!t??
heard u needed some...





feel free to use it whr evr u fantasize to hav it...good luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## naveen mishra

IamBengali said:


> I don't want to believe that but A Jamaat supporter just few days back in this forum called me 'Kutta' but moderator didn't take any action. I know there are Jamaat supporters who always support Pakistan for anything. I don't know if that is the reason but I am against any bias from Moderator's side. There are good moderators also.
> 
> 
> 
> I may get banned but I will always stand by my words because I know I am not wrong. I hate those who base their thought on communal hatred. India is not a Hindu state , also Bangladesh is not a Muslim state.



what ever be kid....i appreciate your courage...........the whole day you are strongly fighting for........what you strongly believe.... 

don't give up.....i am with you


----------



## BDforever

naveen mishra said:


> what ever be kid....i appreciate your courage...........the whole day you are strongly fighting for........what you strongly believe....
> 
> don't give up.....i am with you


----------



## Commander T

Dem!god said:


> what ever makes you happy......but we are milking you..and after MFN, we will milk you like no more cream is left...
> In 2.5 Billion $ trade..we have a share of 2.1 billion $ share..
> and the trade potential is of 40 billion $...what will happen then.....
> 
> As per Pak business community, the trade between the two countries could rise to over $5 billion by 2015 from $ 3 billion now. While India has given MFN status to Pakistan, trade across most direct routes between the two countries has been curtailed which results in a significant proportion of trade being routed through Dubai


hahahahahaha...... both pak and india just wants the cream so they are getting it....


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

BDforever said:


> you have reason to be indian dalal because of bollywood ashik , nothing else. Talking about the news ? yes of course, it was good, but the ratio of bad stuff is very high.


Every cotton bales have a bad stuff. Where is the link Indian bales have very high bad content in this particularly 20 lakh bales sale ? 
You know one thing. In India, the best quality product is always exported starting from tea. If India exports anything to BD, you guys are lucky than Indians   
Hating is fine, but substantial hating is reasonable !


----------



## BDforever

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Every cotton bales have a bad stuff. Where is the link Indian bales have very high bad content in this particularly 20 lakh bales sale ?
> You know one thing. In India, the best quality product is always exported starting from tea. If India exports anything to BD, you guys are lucky than Indians
> Hating is fine, but substantial hating is reasonable !


i was not talking about cotton


----------



## surya kiran

BDforever said:


> i was not talking about cotton



So you were talking about 




?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

i personally _massively_ depend on BD for this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

BDforever said:


> i was not talking about cotton



Well I quoted your response for Cotton  
Never mind..! Will ask RAW to increase bad content in cotton bales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

<EDIT>

Posted Rahul Gandhi in the wrong tab!

On the topic:

Is there any need to convince the Bangladeshi Indian haters in PDF?
Is it really worth it?


----------



## BDforever

halupridol said:


> i personally _massively_ depend on BD for this


we have 2 more good products. Alooz chips and Sun chips. Mannnn ! ! onion flavored Sun chips will give you hard time, your nose and throat will burn  it is good if you have cold problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

India and Bangladesh are Natural Allies.


----------



## BCCItheGreat

India liberated Bangladesh and will do it again if required...
Long live indo-bangladesh friendship...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Skallagrim said:


> By his logic China is feeding India and there are many other examples. If we didn't indiscriminately import from India BD would be more self-reliant and the development would be sustainable. @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Loki, plz check if this @IamBengali guy is really a Bangladeshi or a falseflagger.* Also pls check if he is circumcised or not.*



so the jamaati came out of the closet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

One of the most happening threads in PDF 240 posts in less than 2hours...... Well done OP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Mamba1

“Whatever India does is right" is not a right attitude. Even we Indian criticise policies of Indian establishment left and right to take it in right path. Sometimes we are successful sometimes not.
But “Whatever India does is wrong" is again a more harmful attitude as it will not lead you to anywhere. India is not going to anywhere but staying here as your neighbour. Pragmatism will be that if you extract from India as much possible in your favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

nair said:


> One of the most happening threads in PDF 240 posts in less than 2hours...... Well done OP



I am planning to open a thread supporting Congress. Bet that thread will beat this record

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Hermione said:


> @IamBengali Read this blog for more inspiration
> 
> The Indian Impact
> 
> "So India has influence on pretty much everything we do. The way we dress, what we eat, what we buy, what we watch etc etc. . .the list goes on. That’s for the Bangladeshi population though but what about the rest of the world? Well, obviously India is known all over the world. .thanks to Bollywood and butter chicken! But how does what affect us? Trust me it does and no one knows better than me."


good read...


Commander T said:


> hahahahahaha...... both pak and india just wants the cream so they are getting it....


I do not know about pakisatn but India is milking you for sure....and now get ready for round 2.0....


----------



## Saradiel

BDforever said:


> do you have any idea about hollywood ? i guess not
> 
> 
> even to praise india, you like to insult bangladesh , such a m**********


 
i dont think he is a Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

@iajdani

Bhai kemon achen? Dekha jay na je bashi, ami kintu apnar post like kori, this IamBengali has came from the gonga gutter by floating lol





Skallagrim said:


> By his logic China is feeding India and there are many other examples. If we didn't indiscriminately import from India BD would be more self-reliant and the development would be sustainable. @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Loki, plz check if this @IamBengali guy is really a Bangladeshi or a falseflagger. Also pls check if he is circumcised or not.



we need another part time mod beside @Loki , seems he has shortage of time, though I have no problem with him.




IamBengali said:


> I suspect moderator is also biased towards certain BD members because they matches with Pakistan's ideology but in a forum there should not be any bias from moderator. If moderator is not biased I strongly believe they will take action against @iajdani.



seems you are concerned with the Mod's biasness, Like BAL is concerned about BNP for Jammat, I suggest you to open your own forum, I hope your finance minister would finance you

and please add an bollywood section on that forum and invite me as you like me


----------



## IamBengali

Rajaraja Chola said:


> I am planning to open a thread supporting Congress. Bet that thread will beat this record



My threads generally get highest hits since I speak truth. See, the Jamaatis here are now mum. They can only speak in defense when it comes to war criminals but I am not like those Jamaatis. Will always support India if it continues its friendship with Bangladesh. 

*Bangladesh now India’s largest trading partner in subcontinent*

Bangladesh now India’s largest trading partner in subcontinent - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Good to see honest patriotic Bangladeshi standing up against Jamaati bullies. Single handedly spanked 'em all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

The only way you will get the real answer is to speak to the people of Bangladesh...Not IamBengali, who I seriously question his ethnicity.


----------



## Skies

IamBengali said:


> I may get banned but I will always stand by my words because I know I am not wrong. I hate those who base their thought on communal hatred. India is not a Hindu state , also Bangladesh is not a Muslim state.



people learn with time and change their views, but you seem to be have a very rigid mind filled with impregnable belief that if fortunately any truth comes to you in future, you would ignore that as usual, an absolute implanted Indian seed.


----------



## Soms

Saiful Islam said:


> The only way you will get the real answer is to speak to the people of Bangladesh...Not IamBengali, who I seriously question his ethnicity.


Which I guess you do everyday from the UNITED Kingdom.
You are most welcome to question everything under the sun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Soms said:


> Which I guess you do everyday from the UNITED Kingdom.
> You are most welcome to question everything under the sun!



I was born and bred in Jalalabad, Sylhet, doesn't matter where I am. I go back to my home country 3 times a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Remove ur picture from ur avatar.With ur stance it may cause problems.Bangladesh is going through lot of turmoil atm.I know indian members in this forum often sound patronsing and arrogant towards bangladeshi members,but this attitude is also the result of constant slander propaganda by few bangladeshi members as well.Do remove the pic,from bangali to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole



Someone put a leash on this freak!


----------



## IamBengali

LaBong said:


> Someone put a leash on this freak!



Don't expect it from moderators. They will not take any action. They only take action if someone says the same about Pakistan. If you say Pakistan is an asshole (no offense) within second you will be banned. Recently I just said in humor that 'Its surely a RAW conspiracy against Pakistan'. I said it in '5 million Indian DTH in Pakistan' thread. I got a warning and 2 week ban from the forum for it. I got an email saying you are warned for violating forum rules by saying 'RAW conspiracy against Pakistan'.

You can say India is pubic hair, Bangladesh is asshole the moderators will not take any action. I am disappointed with this one sided attitude from moderators.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anyrandom

The comments by some bengalis here just proves that assertion that how illiterate they are especially the overseas one. I read a suvery report that most of the bengalis and paks in UK are jobless,poor,illiterate. These azzburns cant even manage their life and they come on PDF to lecture about india's problem's. lol at these delusional poor little things


----------



## LaBong

anyrandom said:


> The comments by some bengalis here just proves that assertion that how illiterate they are especially the overseas one. I read a suvery report that most of the bengalis and paks in UK are jobless,poor,illiterate. These azzburns cant even manage their life and they come on PDF to lecture about india's problem's. lol at these delusional poor little things


Most of these Bangladeshis in UK are Syletis. Syletis have a reputation in Bangladesh itself, let alone UK!


----------



## IamBengali

anyrandom said:


> The comments by some bengalis here just proves that assertion that how illiterate they are especially the overseas one. I read a suvery report that most of the bengalis and paks in UK are jobless,poor,illiterate. These azzburns cant even manage their life and they come on PDF to lecture about india's problem's. lol at these delusional poor little things



Normally people from Sylhet are mostly in UK. 90% Sylheti families have at least one member in UK. You should not generalize all by saying all are illiterate. Its true that low skilled and low educated Bangladeshi and those who can't manage a job in home country go to abroad for work but there are high skilled and highly educated NRB in UK too but numbers are very few.


----------



## anyrandom

IamBengali said:


> Normally people from Sylhet are mostly in UK. 90% Sylheti families have at least one member in UK. You should not generalize all by saying all are illiterate. Its true that low skilled and low educated Bangladeshi and those who can't manage a job in home country go to abroad for work mostly but there are high skilled and highly educated NRB in UK too but numbers are few.



As i said that "most of them" . It has nothing to do with their being bengali. I am not stereotyping them. They are illiterate and poor because of their shitty attitude as you can see in this thread,the type of comments they make are full of hate and overpride(as if Bangladesh is some sort of european country devoid of basic problems)


----------



## IamBengali

anyrandom said:


> As i said that "most of them" . It has nothing to do with their being bengali. I am not stereotyping them. They are illiterate and poor because of their shitty attitude as you can see in this thread,the type of comments they make are *full of hate and overpride*(as if Bangladesh is some sort of european country devoid of basic problems)



Its the hatred filled inside their head by extremist Mullahs. It has nothing to do with being Bangladeshi or being Muslim. These people generally go to disco bar once a week in UK but they will pretend to you as if they have taken the authority over Islam. Jamaat leader Kamaruzzaman has a son in UK. He says he will die for Islam but look what he is doing in disco bar.









The popular rapist among Jamaati Rajakars is Delwar Hossain Saidee. DGFI has leaked a secret phone sex between this Mullah and a girl. He wants to insert his 'machine' inside the poor girl. These Jamaatis are extremely sick and enemies of Islam who are spreading hatred and communal violence in peace loving Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

BAL'er thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

The fair and unbiased moderator @Loki once banned me for a month for using these exact words-- "the jamatis on this forum". I am not kidding, this is true. Well he didn't exactly ban me for a month but it was my third infraction, but he knew that I'd be banned for a month. Apparently that was a personal attack against the members although I didn't even mention any particular member. Now where are you Mr. Moderator?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

IamBengali said:


> Don't expect it from moderators. They will not take any action. They only take action if someone says the same about Pakistan. If you say Pakistan is an asshole (no offense) within second you will be banned. Recently I just said in humor that 'Its surely a RAW conspiracy to Pakistan'. I said it in '5 million Indian DTH in Pakistan' thread. I got a warning and 1 week ban from the forum for it. I got an email saying you are warned for violating forum rules by saying 'RAW conspiracy to Pakistan'.
> 
> You can say India is pubic hair, Bangladesh is asshole the moderators will not take any action. I am disappointed with this one sided attitude from moderators.



Pakistani moderators most of the time are neutral, more neutral than any other forum in the interweb. However I can't say the same about BD moderator. He managed to bestow me 7 or 8 points in very short span of time for flimsy reasons at best. I was awarded points because of calling a guy who's supporting jamat, jamati! I mean what the heck, Jamat is political party in BD, and if we go by BD members jamat is consists of most well organized, disciplined and educated members among BD parties, so what's wrong calling someone who supports jamat, a jamati. It's like calling a congress supporter, congressi or RSS supporter hinduvta!

He definitely has issues!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar

Developereo said:


> Good.
> Acknowledging a problem is the first step to recovery.


Perhaps you should acknowledge that you are not very bright then.
He was being sarcastic.


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole



@Loki


----------



## Anubis

'Proud to be an Indian dalal"......sigh...... a cancer to society!



Skies said:


> Good question raised if it is double standard by PDF Bangladeshis. No it's not double standard.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> 1. We do not get these free.
> 2. US nuked Japan, does Japan stopped trading with USA?
> 3. China has issues with Japan and US, did china stopped trading with them or vice verse.
> 4. People are moving into Hollyhood, you are clung with Bollyhood yet?
> 5. Many countries hate US, not hollyhood.
> 6. We buy from India does not mean we can not sustain with out Indian export, in fact, they can't bear the lost of BD market, such a huge market. It;s about mutual benefit and economics.
> 
> continuing........
> 
> 7. We have Thiland, China, Burma, and PK to get our grains and foods imported, may be import cost would be higher, but if BD-India relation reaches futher more worse to some extant, we dont mind paying some extra for our foods.
> 
> 8. We are not extremist or mean minded that we would stop buying our neighbors goods unless some war breaks out. But on the other hand, India is mean minded, that it puts hundreds excuses and barriers when BD wants to export into India..
> 
> continuing........
> 
> 9. What do you think why so many people died at the hands of BAL? Because they are suppressed to nail Indian hegemony and Hippocracy. Once BAL is oust and people get more aware through the main steam media, people would think to use Indian products less.
> 
> 10. Once we get a route to China through Burma and get the Burmese lands for agriculture lease, we wont have to depend on India do rice, onion or Dals. For that we would need a freindly relation with Burma and future strategic plan for the sake of BD's future food security. Who knows if India raise the price in future.
> 
> continuing.........
> 
> 11. Where people dies more in hunger and poverty? huh you clueless genius, India or BD? And you say we depend on India.
> 
> 12. I never used bal but BAL [Bangladeshs Awami League], using slang works do not work.
> 
> continuing.........
> 
> 13. If India is friendly why India does not allow BD channels, because they feel insecure, and on the other hand, we being more generous are loosing our cultural and social values, our families are splitting today.
> 
> 14. You are talking about multinational franchise in BD run by Indians, tell me how may multinational companies run in India without severe bureaucratic conditions and barriers in India, Coke, Chain retail shops, fast foods? On the other hand BAL has given free hand to Indian companies in BD in illegal way in last 5 years.
> 
> 15. About electricity import from India, well India got electric cable connectivity and transit which is why India exports current here, and its was also an unbalanced deal between Indina nd BAL.
> 
> Finished


You are wasting your time...the last sentence in his statement(Even the worst of a BAL supporter wouldn't say that out loud) sealed the deal.....but I have a gut feeling he is a NRI living in BD(like Soms) fucking around in PDF!NOT ONE CITIZEN OF BANGLADESH(EVEN SHW) WHO HAS AN INCH OF SELF RESPECT WOULD SAY WHAT HE SAID!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

xTra said:


> @Loki



Don't @ him. He will not take action. I also think Pakistani moderators are much neutral in this forum. Here in BD forum Jamaatis dominate. So if you say such comments they will generally give you thumbs up. If you want to @ someone just @ to any Pakistani moderator. They are not as biased as BD moderator here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Anubis said:


> 'Proud to be an Indian dalal"......sigh...... a cancer to society!
> 
> 
> You are wasting your time...the last sentence in his statement(Even the worst of a BAL supporter wouldn't say that out loud) sealed the deal.....but I have a gut feeling he is a NRI living in BD(like Soms) fucking around in PDF!NOT ONE CITIZEN OF BANGLADESH(EVEN SHW) WHO HAS AN INCH OF SELF RESPECT WOULD SAY WHAT HE SAID!



Objectively speaking, what he said is but truth. Bangladesh is indeed massively dependent on India and he actually posted proofs to back his claim. I also read some rebuttals but they were weak and emotional and lacking rationale. For example someone said that they will import wheat from China through Myanmar! The absurdity is such that it doesn't even worth a reply. 

So instead of indulging in ad hominem and speculating his identity, why don't you actually prove him wrong with cold, hard facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

LaBong said:


> Objectively speaking, what he said is but truth. Bangladesh is indeed massively dependent on India and he actually posted proofs to back his claim. I also read some rebuttals but they were weak and emotional and lacking rationale. For example someone said that they will import wheat from China through Myanmar! The absurdity is such that it doesn't even worth a reply.
> 
> So instead of indulging in ad hominem and speculating his identity, why don't you actually prove him wrong with cold, hard facts!



As I said before when they can't reply properly their only way to reply is by attacking me in posts.


----------



## naveen mishra

IamBengali said:


> Don't @ him. He will not take action. I also think Pakistani moderators are much neutral in this forum. Here in BD forum Jamaatis dominate. So if you say such comments they will generally give you thumbs up. If you want to @ someone just @ to any Pakistani moderator. They are not as biased as BD moderator here.


kid ..don't want to sleep......good night...........good fight keep it up


----------



## scorpionx

No offence, but some of the reactions made by the anti-Awami leaguers seemed like same as the victim makes upon spraying the holy water during exorcism. You can blame Awami league for their pro-Indian policies but shooting the messenger looks too unprofessional, which in fact is a quite common practice here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

LaBong said:


> Objectively speaking, what he said is but truth. Bangladesh is indeed massively dependent on India and he actually posted proofs to back his claim. I also read some rebuttals but they were weak and emotional and lacking rationale. For example someone said that they will import wheat from China through Myanmar! The absurdity is such that it doesn't even worth a reply.
> 
> So instead of indulging in ad hominem and speculating his identity, why don't you actually prove him wrong with cold, hard facts!



1.Bangladesh is a primarily rice eating nation(as you might know)......Wheat(costlier than rice) is mainly used for bread.....a luxury food for breakfast.....not eaten by most Bangladeshis(who are poor and live in villages and depend on rice for all three meals)(You might know it since you are a Bengali yourself).

2.Bangladesh consumes(or it did in 2009....it does more now) 23940 MW electricity(most of which it produces)(Bangladesh Electricity - consumption - Energy).........do you seriously think BD is going to shutdown without 500 MW??Yes India is the largest exporter of electricity to Bangladesh....but it would be foolish of anyone to think that BD 'massively depends' on India for its need.

3.We all know how much India loves our cattle traders....so lets not go there and derail the thread with another argument.

4.You see here the op cleverly changes his statement from the title of his news(He did it once before to 'prove' Israel not only was the first country to recognize BD but they did recognized Bangladesh twice.*I will link you to that in a later edit*).
The news says Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat(a border district) during eid time(I think we both know most of them are smuggled by Indians from your side of the border to make some good money).But the op here changes his statement to Indian clothes flood Bangladesh(now don't go around saying Lalmonirhat is in BD.....because we both know that his statement implies that Indian clothes satisfy the needs of BD{a bigger entity} instead of Lalmonirhat{A smaller entity}).It would be foolish of anyone to think that Bangladesh(a country that is reputated for cheap clothes) would depend on Indian clothes.

5.Bollywood craze...it is popular.....don't think you can actually call it a dependency.....won't even going to explain it!

6.Airtel....there are two things to understand here....First of all there are other networks like Grameenphone(Bangladesh-Norway) and Teletalk(Bangladesh) which have way more users than Airtel......2nd of all it would be wrong to think Bangladeshis started buying Airtel for their love of India would be wrong.....because Airtel basically bought an old existing network and user-base form Warid(UAE)....Warid has operated in BD for a long time and their users form the biggest chunk of today's Airtel(which is pretty new in BD) users.Airtel currently has 7-8% of our market share AFAIK.

7."All the multinational chains in BD are managed by Indians"....I don't know whether he is misinformed,blinded by love or just outright lying for the sake of it.....but I don't think that is true(he hasn't provided any evidence for his claim).....but he gave us a picture of Pizza Hut....which has nothing Indian about it since it is an American company and Transcom(A Bangladeshi company) manages it in BD.

8.90% of Bangladeshis use Unilever....he might be true...don't know about it but Unilever products are extremely popular.....BUT he has again provided wrong information(or lied) about Unilever Bangladesh's origin as a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever.....I went to its wiki page and it mentions nothing relating to Bangladesh(which would be one of its largest market) in Hindustan Unilever wiki....Then I went to Unilever Bangladesh(UBL as they call it)'s page....and this is what it says in the last paragraph of their 'About Us' section:
*UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever, one of the world’s leading suppliers of fast moving consumer goods with strong local roots in more than 100 countries across the globe. Unilever holds 60.4% share in UBL.*
*Source:Introduction to Unilever Bangladesh | Unilever*

9.90-95% channels in BD are Indians......Wrong....he has not provided any credible source to back up his claim......Besides if he knows how to use a DTH system he would know he can actually pick and choose what he wants to watch.....and If he watches Indian channels day and night he can't make the same assumption about the rest of the country(most of which does not own a television let alone have satellite connection to watch foreign channels).

10.Apollo Hospital is the only foreign Hospital operating in Bangladesh......but it would be wrong to think that it is the best in the business....Specially with other's like Square,United,BIRDEM in the business!

11.*MOST IMPORTANT POINT*The OP's love for India comes from investment by private corporations(who reap the benefit of those investment) in a capitalist world..... But he thinks these are signs that India loves us and are helping us.....I have seen and (pointed out before) op's inability to separate foreign trade and foreign relations......his inability to distinguish between the relationship between a buyer and seller and two brothers.And you see that I mean when OP brings up Airtel and Tata Sky in as evidence of close foreign relations and brotherly love.The OP is not only foolish but an example of a sell-out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Anubis said:


> 'Proud to be an Indian dalal"......sigh...... a cancer to society!
> 
> 
> You are wasting your time...the last sentence in his statement(Even the worst of a BAL supporter wouldn't say that out loud) sealed the deal.....but I have a gut feeling he is a NRI living in BD(like Soms) fucking around in PDF!NOT ONE CITIZEN OF BANGLADESH(EVEN SHW) WHO HAS AN INCH OF SELF RESPECT WOULD SAY WHAT HE SAID!




I know our replies wont make him learned, because he himself cant respect him, actually my replies were not for him, but for others who are against him and agree with me in some points, also for them who may be misguided by him.

I remember I previously said a few times that I am pro-pakistani, but not at the cost of humiliating BD or common Bangladeshis, I remember I fought with PK members here also when I tried to say them common Bangladeshis think Pakistanis are extremists. 

And what can be expected from a super Bollwood fan who sent gift to Awashariya as he said in another post. /'''''////.........lol, , I was a big big fan of washim akram, and when I saw him just from one foot away, I saw people were asking for his autograph, and Wakram was willingly giving them autographs, I could have asked for an autograph, but I felt that why would I take an autograph of him, some short of ego also worked in me.

I just hate BAL too much so I can not appreciate my own country always, for the people like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

I guess the OP needs to understand the meaning of the word "dependence" first before opening such troll threads. We would become dependent only when there is no other option left which is not the case here. Not to mention the false information that has been used by OP to justify his absurd claim. The below post by BDforever explains it pretty well.



BDforever said:


> 1. India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh: tell me who gets the money ? do you know that very limied bangladeshi product have access in India where india has other products, Lucas battery from Bangladesh got banned in india because it was taking all indian products' market. Even after deal our garment products are not getting duty free in India.
> 2. India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh: Do you know that India got free transit for this ? and also do you know that 500 MW is not that much ?
> 3. India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha : Again because India gets money, do you realize that how many indianss livelihood depends on it ?
> 4. Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid: did you mean woman dress ? yes thats true. For boys (except you half lady) prefer thai brand for pant and deshi brand for T-shirts, Panjabi etc
> 5. Bollywood craze in Bangladesh: bollywood craziness is not that much (except some woman), bring statistics
> 6. 8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards: do you know how many bangladeshis uses sim cards ? and do you know that maximum people uses duel sim cards ?
> 7. 90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever): Do you know that Hindustan Unilever also a subsidiary ? do you know that is an Anglo–Dutch multinational consumer goods company ?
> and lastly your claim is totally absurd because you have no idea about companies. here is for you:
> UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever, one of the world’s leading suppliers of fast moving consumer goods with strong local roots in more than 100 countries across the globe. Unilever holds 60.4% share in UBL.v source : Introduction to Unilever Bangladesh | Unilever**** i really doubt your educational qualification.
> 8. All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh: Totally absurd again, I know some bangladeshis who are running multinational chains.
> 9. Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH: 1. First tell me now many bangladeshi channels are present currently in bangladesh ? 2. It depends on you, i am sure you have 1 or 2 bangladeshi channel at home and watch indian serial of multiple love affairs, multiple marriage, how to do politics against own family member to harm him/her.
> Note: I never seen such a$$ licker in my life, kid how old are you ?





IamBengali said:


> India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.



Frankly, posts like "Bangladesh exists because of India", "India saved Bangladesh from the evil Pakistanis" just undermine the contribution of our freedom fighters who didn't even hesitate to give up their lives or the birangonas who lost their honor just for the sake of this nation, to make it "independent". Whenever an Indian comments like this, I tend to protest them, not because I'm ungrateful to India, but to show the real facts, India did help us but does it really deserve to be termed as a "savior" for us? Then what did the freedom fighters do? Also, doesn't India's involvement in the war coincide with their own self interest? I never believe that a true Bangladeshi would perceive a similar thought to what you posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Anubis said:


> 1.Bangladesh is a primarily rice eating nation(as you might know)......Wheat(costlier than rice) is mainly used for bread.....a luxury food for breakfast.....not eaten by most Bangladeshis(who are poor and live in villages and depend on rice for all three meals)(You might know it since you are a Bengali yourself).



This import from India is temporary, we are leasing cultivable lands in Africa, soon they will start to produce rice, wheat and other crops and will be exported to Bangladesh.

Bangladesh to lease Sudanese farmland

Bangladesh to get 60,000 hectares for farming in Uganda

New Age | Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> This import from India is temporary, we are leasing cultivable lands in Africa, soon they will start to produce rice, wheat and other crops and will be exported to Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh to lease Sudanese farmland
> 
> Bangladesh to get 60,000 hectares for farming in Uganda
> 
> New Age | Newspaper



That's a gigantic task identical to creating a colony on the moon.


----------



## extra terrestrial

INDIC said:


> That's a gigantic task identical to creating a colony on the moon.



Must be gigantic for Indians, not for us Bangladeshis.


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> Must be gigantic for Indians, not for us Bangladeshis.



Use of some fancy sounding words.  The things you are talking are gigantic dream projects and very unlikely that it will help Bangladeshi.


----------



## extra terrestrial

INDIC said:


> Use of some fancy sounding words. The things you are talking are gigantic dream projects and very unlikely that it will help Bangladeshi.



Honestly, I don't know how is it a "gigantic task", they have already leased the lands and have started farming, probably even started to export to Bangladesh. This has been a long discussed project in Bangladesh. Moreover we are not the only country to execute it.

Or is it your another attempt to derail the thread?


----------



## Soms

Anubis said:


> 'Proud to be an Indian dalal"......sigh...... a cancer to society!
> 
> 
> You are wasting your time...the last sentence in his statement(Even the worst of a BAL supporter wouldn't say that out loud) sealed the deal.....but I have a gut feeling he is a NRI living in BD(like Soms) fucking around in PDF!NOT ONE CITIZEN OF BANGLADESH(EVEN SHW) WHO HAS AN INCH OF SELF RESPECT WOULD SAY WHAT HE SAID!



Orey amay tene nie eli... Mene nilam.... Kintu abar adjective o lagie dili?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> Honestly, I don't know how is it a "gigantic task", they have already leased the lands and have started farming, probably even started to export to Bangladesh. This has been a long discussed project in Bangladesh. Moreover we are not the only country to execute it.
> 
> Or is it your another attempt to derail the thread?



So, how much did it contribute to your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Soms said:


> Orey amay tene nie eli... Mene nilam.... Kintu abar adjective o lagie dili?


Nah....you smell alright!I don't see any reason to suspect you....yet.....kintu dhora porle ei omor baniti mone rakhben-Chorer dosh din grihesther ek din!


----------



## idune

extra terrestrial said:


> I guess the OP needs to understand the meaning of the word "dependence" first before opening such troll threads.



We can not expect an indian to express anything but indian view. To sum up the story, Bangladesh more or less import $10 billion worth of goods from india. All these imports are easily replaceable and can be imported from Myanmar and elsewhere. BUT loosing $10 export millions of indians will be on the street without jobs and even food. West Bengal economy will suffer the hardest blow. 
That is why indian establishment is hell bent and waged war against Bangladesh sovereignty and to keep its stooge Awami League. And because of Awami League millions of indians roaming illegally in Bangladesh and laundering money out of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

INDIC said:


> So, how much did it contribute to your country.


Kamaal karte ho aap bhi sirjee! Is prakaar ke anaap shanaap prashn mat kia karo 


Anubis said:


> Nah....you smell alright!I don't see any reason to suspect you....yet.....kintu dhora porle ei omor baniti mone rakhben-Chorer dosh din grihesther ek din!


Ar March theke tiranga hoye jabe. Except for the dearth of entertainment options, I love your country! Btw visit Paparoti at Banani... Amazing buns!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Anubis said:


> 1.Bangladesh is a primarily rice eating nation(as you might know)......*Wheat(costlier than rice) is mainly used for bread.....a luxury food for breakfast.....not eaten by most Bangladeshis(who are poor and live in villages and depend on rice for all three meals)*(You might know it since you are a Bengali yourself).



Totally false. People don't eat rice for breakfast in BD. Even lower middle class people eat atar roti.





> 4.You see here the op cleverly changes his statement from the title of his news(He did it once before to 'prove' Israel not only was the first country to recognize BD but they did recognized Bangladesh twice.*I will link you to that in a later edit*).
> 
> 
> The news says Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat(a border district) during eid time(I think we both know most of them are smuggled by Indians from your side of the border to make some good money).But the op here changes his statement to Indian clothes flood Bangladesh(now don't go around saying Lalmonirhat is in BD.....because we both know that his statement implies that Indian clothes satisfy the needs of BD{a bigger entity} instead of Lalmonirhat{A smaller entity}).It would be foolish of anyone to think that Bangladesh(a country that is reputated for cheap clothes) would depend on Indian clothes.



Should I post thousand of reports on Indian dresses all over shopping centers during Eid? Don't talk rubbish. We have some shops in a big shopping complex in Dhaka. During Eid customer wants Indian cloths. We have to have Indian dresses during Eid. Eid without Indian cloths is unimaginable for girls of BD.




> 6.Airtel....there are two things to understand here....First of all there are other networks like *Grameenphone(Bangladesh-Norway) and Teletalk(Bangladesh) which have way more users than Airtel*......2nd of all it would be wrong to think Bangladeshis started buying Airtel for their love of India would be wrong.....because Airtel basically bought an old existing network and user-base form Warid(UAE)....Warid has operated in BD for a long time and their users form the biggest chunk of today's Airtel(which is pretty new in BD) users.Airtel currently has 7-8% of our market share AFAIK.



Another false claim. Airtel has way more subscriber than Teletalk. Why do you tell lie to save you from embarrassment? Is it really hard for you to accept that we depend on India for almost everything?



> 7."All the multinational chains in BD are managed by Indians"....I don't know whether he is misinformed,blinded by love or just outright lying for the sake of it.....but I don't think that is true(he hasn't provided any evidence for his claim).....but he gave us a picture of Pizza Hut....which has nothing Indian about it since it is an American company and Transcom(A Bangladeshi company) manages it in BD.



False. India operates Pizza Hut and KFC in BD. Transcom got permission to run Pizza Hut in BD from India. Other multi nationals are also managed by Indians. CEOs are all Indians.



> 8.90% of Bangladeshis use Unilever....he might be true...don't know about it but Unilever products are extremely popular.....BUT he has again provided wrong information(or lied) about Unilever Bangladesh's origin as a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever.....I went to its wiki page and it mentions nothing relating to Bangladesh(which would be one of its largest market) in Hindustan Unilever wiki....Then I went to Unilever Bangladesh(UBL as they call it)'s page....and this is what it says in the last paragraph of their 'About Us' section:
> *UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever, one of the world’s leading suppliers of fast moving consumer goods with strong local roots in more than 100 countries across the globe. Unilever holds 60.4% share in UBL.
> Source:Introduction to Unilever Bangladesh | Unilever*



Unilever BD is a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever. Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*Our Cement Industry which is considered to be a big industry also depends on India. *

My father used this cement to build our house.








> *Bangladeshi cement manufacturers alone imports more than five hundred thousand tons of fly ash from India and produces fly ash mixed cement.*



India dumping Nuclear waste In Bangladesh | BDINN.com


----------



## UKBengali

Android said:


> The thing which you call multi-ethnic mess is whats the reason India is successful in so many fields be it Space research, IT, Super computers, Aeronautics, Ship building, Automobiles, Medical science, Nuclear Technology, Education, Literature, Entertainment etc etc etc more than any other country in developing world only next to china. All these would have been impossible to achieve if we would have been into multiple countries. Surely multi-ethnicity carries its fair share of baggage especially during developing phase of the country but India has managed to convert this characteristic into one of its primary strength rather than one its weakness.



The millions that starve to death every year would say otherwise. 

All multi-ethnic states in history have failed and India shall be no different.


----------



## IamBengali

We are not ungrateful. Don't mistrust us, our friend India. ​


> India and Bangladesh enjoy close and friendly relations.
> 
> India is a *natural and primary* development partner of Bangladesh. India is happy to contribute and participate in Bangladesh's development.



Read more at: ‘India ready to help Bangladesh in agriculture’ | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IamBengali said:


> Totally false. People don't eat rice for breakfast in BD. Even lower middle class people eat atar roti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I post thousand of reports on Indian dresses all over shopping centers during Eid? Don't talk rubbish. We have some shops in a big shopping complex in Dhaka. During Eid customer wants Indian cloths. We have to have Indian dresses during Eid. Eid without Indian cloths is unimaginable for girls of BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another false claim. Airtel has way more subscriber than Teletalk. Why do you tell lie to save you from embarrassment? Is it really hard for you to accept that we depend on India for almost everything?
> 
> 
> 
> False. India operates Pizza Hut and KFC in BD. Transcom got permission to run Pizza Hut in BD from India. Other multi nationals are also managed by Indians. CEOs are all Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Unilever BD is a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever. Case closed.


errr you ve been on this thread from yesterday (literally) don't you sleep ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

UKBengali said:


> All multi-ethnic states in history have failed and India shall be no different.



Only time will tell but looking from the current perspective we are continuing to improve in all fronts rather than heading backwards and poverty rate has been halved from 60% in 1980 to 30% in 2010 which in simple numbers sense means pulling hundreds of millions out of poverty you call that failing???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*India is like father and Bangladesh is his son. Haters burn. *
*India to promote investments in Bangladesh*



> We have a very open business environment in the country and Indian businessmen are welcome to invest in any kind of establishment they want to.



India to promote investments in Bangladesh - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

UKBengali said:


> All multi-ethnic states in history have failed and India shall be no different.


bahut sari chije History me pehli baar hoti hai..that's the specialty of history...and if India will fail..Bangladesh will be the 1st nation to feel the heat...
so, better pray it doesn't happen..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IamBengali said:


> *India is like father and Bangladesh is his son. Haters burn. *
> *India to promote investments in Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> India to promote investments in Bangladesh - The Hindu


baap aur beta ka pyar
too much "emotional atyachar"


----------



## Dem!god

genmirajborgza786 said:


> baap aur beta ka pyar
> too much "emotional atyachar"


to kyu daal rahe ho baap aur bete me darar...
enjoy karo ye pyar aur lutao kushiya beshumaar...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

genmirajborgza786 said:


> baap aur beta ka pyar
> too much "emotional atyachar"



Why this love is atyachar for you? Even you can't develop without India.

*Islamabad looks to India to aid economy*

Islamabad looks to India to aid economy - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IamBengali said:


> I am proud to be Indian dalal.



What is a "dalal"?


----------



## mb444

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What is a "dalal"?



effectively a traitor..... one who would put the interest of another country over their own..... pan-bian i believe in mandarin 

in terms of BD forum you have a core group of false flagging indian hindutva goons who promotes india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

mb444 said:


> effectively a traitor..... one who would put the interest of another country over their own..... pan-bian i believe in mandarin
> 
> in terms of BD forum you have a core group of false flagging indian hindutva goons who promotes india



Ah I see. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## UKBengali

Android said:


> Only time will tell but looking from the current perspective we are continuing to improve in all fronts rather than heading backwards and poverty rate has been halved from 60% in 1980 to 30% in 2010 which in simple numbers sense means pulling hundreds of millions out of poverty you call that failing???




You don't get it. India is only staying together because it is so poor and the masses are illiterate and know no better. As people in India slowly start getting more literate they will start to question the anomaly that is India in the world.

In the subcontinent, the old Pakistan split as the power struggle between the Bengalis and the Punjabis could not be reconciled, .Now the dominant Punjabis hold Pakistan together as they are as numerous as all the other ethnicities put together. India has no dominant ethnic group that can hold the country together.

India is destined to split into many dozens of states in the end.


----------



## American Pakistani

Contrarian said:


> It shows what is going to happen to Pakistan as soon as Pakistan phases out the negative list and declares India as MFN/NDMA.



lol...this is stupid & wishful thinking. There are multiple factors that has made Bangladesh dependent on India, which is not the case wrt Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IamBengali said:


> Why this love is atyachar for you? Even you can't develop without India.
> 
> *Islamabad looks to India to aid economy*
> 
> Islamabad looks to India to aid economy - FT.com


dude don't compare my country with your Bangladesh, Pakistan is 8 lakhs 75 thousand sq km's that's more then six times the size of your Bangladesh !, it has borders with China & Afghanistan in the central Asian horizon to border with India in south Asia to border with Iran plus a maritime boundary with Oman in the mid-east ! it's a nuclear power with over 110 warheads & has the fastest growing nuclear arsenals in the world it has an army of more then 624,000 active + 515,000 reserves an air force of 400 combat fighter jets, a navy with frigates, submarines, ambitious assault ships, FAC's etc's & one of the few country's in world to have the prestigious fourth command strategic force command generally a country have only 3 army, air force & navy its economy is more then 220,billion its population is 20 cr ! Pakistan is not dependent on India after all Pakistan is not Bangladesh ! in fact if Bangladesh is dependent on india then it is because it wants to be dependent on India, it doesn't means it has to be that way no off course not look at south Korea its smaller then Bangladesh surrounded by China & japan but it is still stand strong in front of giants like China & Japan anyways Bangladesh is your country so do what ever you want with it, but please don't bring Pakistan in your weird fantasies
geographically, militarily & economically Pakistan is in a different league !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

genmirajborgza786 said:


> dude don't compare my country with your Bangladesh, Pakistan is 8 lakhs 75 thousand sq km's that's more then six times the size of your Bangladesh !, it has borders with China & Afghanistan in the central Asian horizon to border with India in south Asia to border with Iran plus a maritime boundary with Oman in the mid-east ! it's a nuclear power with over 110 warheads & has the fastest growing nuclear arsenals in the world it has an army of more then 624,000 active + 515,000 reserves an air force of 400 combat fighter jets, a navy with frigates, submarines, ambitious assault ships, FAC's etc's & one of the few country's in world to have the prestigious fourth command strategic force command generally a country have only 3 army, air force & navy its economy is more then 220,billion its population is 20 cr ! Pakistan is not dependent on India after all Pakistan is not Bangladesh ! in fact if Bangladesh is dependent on india then it is because it wants to be dependent on India it doesn't means it has to be that that way not off course not look at south Korea its smaller then Bangladesh surrounded by China & japan but it still stand strong in front of giants like China & Japan anyways Bangladesh is your country so do what ever you want with it, but please don't bring Pakistan in your weird fantasies
> geographically, militarily & economically Pakistan is in a different league !



Not really, even after having the military might and nuclear weapon, there is far more violence in Pakistan than compared to Bangladesh. There are foreign nation violating your air space and killing your people, so military power means crap in this situation. And please don't use South Korea as an example, South Korea got massive help from the US whether it be militarily or economically. And as for sharing borders, even having all the borders, Pakistan fails to use them properly case and point being the condition of the economy. And Pakistan is also heavily dependent of loan and aid form the World Bank and from China for its building projects. So no you are pretty much in the same league.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IndoUS said:


> Not really, even after having the military might and nuclear weapon, there is far more violence in Pakistan than compared to Bangladesh. There are foreign nation violating your air space and killing your people, so military power means crap in this situation. And please don't use South Korea as an example, South Korea got massive help from the US whether it be militarily or economically. And as for sharing borders, even having all the borders, Pakistan fails to use them properly case and point being the condition of the economy. And Pakistan is also heavily dependent of loan and aid form the World Bank and from China for its building projects. So no you are pretty much in the same league.


no sir its not
example U.S the sole super power is violating Pakistan's sovereignty
while India whose economy @ $1.9 trillion is less then Italy's $2 trillion dollar one & its military is dependent of Russia, France ,U.S, Israel is violating Bangladesh's sovereignty

if U.S/Nato would do that to Bangladesh it would have practically cease to exist ! Pakistan even after 12 years of extensive U.S/Nato pressure is standing there
*That's the deference*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

genmirajborgza786 said:


> no sir its not
> example U.S the sole super power is violating Pakistan's sovereignty
> while India whose economy @ $1.9 trillion is less then Italy's $2 trillion dollar one & military is dependent of Russia, France ,U.S, Israel is violating Bangladesh's sovereignty
> 
> if U.S/Nato would do that to Bangladesh it would have practically cease to exist ! Pakistan even after 12 years of extensive U.S pressure is standing there
> *That's the deference*



Yes, yet they dare not touch Iran which has no nuclear weapons, their military equipment is also not as capable as yours so, the argument of being that they can do it because they are super power, doesn't really work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

UKBengali said:


> You don't get it. India is only staying together because it is so poor and the masses are illiterate and know no better. As people in India slowly start getting more literate they will start to question the anomaly that is India in the world.
> 
> In the subcontinent, the old Pakistan split as the power struggle between the Bengalis and the Punjabis could not be reconciled, .Now the dominant Punjabis hold Pakistan together as they are as numerous as all the other ethnicities put together. India has no dominant ethnic group that can hold the country together.
> 
> India is destined to split into many dozens of states in the end.



I didn't know you are still reading same stories from your text books. This is what exactly Pakistan thought, J&K people can't adjust in Hindustan and they will join them back even after few years if not immediately. Now after 6 decades, there are not even 2% Kashmirs wants to join them and they are happy to stay back in India(exclude few thousand separatists).

Take your home country, even after few decades, daily dozens are crossing the border in to India, hoping for better life & society. First try to keep together your own one ethnic community who is killing each other daily, then preach others. Now, come with different story which is not at all related to my response.

When some1 don't have stamina to compete, all he can hope his neighbor also fails the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

IndoUS said:


> Yes, yet they dare not touch Iran which has no nuclear weapons, their military equipment is also not as capable as yours so, the argument of being that they can do it because they are super power, doesn't really work.


no comparison, dude Iran has been sanctioned to its teeth it talked big but had to give in to pressure for example, it has agreed to many of the conditions of the IAEA, while Pakistan on the other hand had 20-25 nukes back in 2001 & today it has more then 110 ! in spite of the U.S/Nato pressure see *that's the difference !* ,back in 2001 when every one was counting on Pakistan nukes getting disarmed & it getting bombed to stone age not only did it survived that situation but @ the same time it has successfully handled the 2002 eye ball to eye ball stand off with India, & in spite off all this, today its an important player in the end game in Afghanistan
see *that's the difference*


----------



## IndoUS

genmirajborgza786 said:


> no comparison, dude Iran has been sanctioned to its teeth it talked big but had to give in to pressure for example, it has agreed to many of the conditions of the IAEA, while Pakistan on the other hand had 20-25 nukes back in 2001 & today it has more then 110 ! in spite of the U.S/Nato pressure see *that's the difference !* ,back in 2001 when every one was counting on Pakistan nukes getting disarmed & it getting bombed to stone age not only did it survived that situation but @ the same time it has successfully faced India in an eye ball to ball confrontation & lined up more then a million soldier on the front with India, & came out of that situation & in spite off all this today its an important player in the end game in Afghanistan
> see *that's the difference*



Let's break this down, Iran still can make nukes if it wishes there is no one stopping them, even after years of sanction they are still showing the middle finger to the west. Both the US and its allies know that they can't open a front in Iran, that is why they are trying to negotiate their way into a treaty with Iran, which is making even Israel angry. Even North Korea has nukes, which they can't even properly use because of no delivery system yet, they are keeping US out of their land, and not falling to the pressure of disarmament, so the logic doesn't work. The only reason Pakistan has been able stay safe from the international community even after getting nukes, is because of your alliance with US in keeping a check on the terror network operating in Afghanistan and because of your team work in pushing back the Soviet Union in Afghanistan. So the logic of US bombing you to oblivion or disarming you is quite wrong, while you allowing a foreign nation to violate your sovereignty still stands. As for keeping a stand off with India, there seem to a bigger loss in your part, because India on one hand has developed at a faster rate, while Pakistan which was touted to be an Asian tiger after the likes of SK has diminished, which is your own doing. Even the Kargil case had a blow back where India was able to get international sympathy, so even that fails. And the only reason Pakistan is an important player in Afghanistan is because there are terrorists operating in your tribal region, and because the west believes that their terrorists leaders are hiding in Pakistan case and point being OBL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

UKBengali said:


> The millions that starve to death every year would say otherwise.
> 
> All multi-ethnic states in history have failed and India shall be no different.





UKBengali said:


> You don't get it. India is only staying together because it is so poor and the masses are illiterate and know no better. As people in India slowly start getting more literate they will start to question the anomaly that is India in the world.
> 
> In the subcontinent, the old Pakistan split as the power struggle between the Bengalis and the Punjabis could not be reconciled, .Now the dominant Punjabis hold Pakistan together as they are as numerous as all the other ethnicities put together. India has no dominant ethnic group that can hold the country together.
> 
> India is destined to split into many dozens of states in the end.



India has no dominant ethnic group and its a democracy, which is the best possible thing to have happened to this country. Living in an ethnically diverse country is awesome, something you guys can never comprehend. No wonder majority of you and your countrymen on this forum come across as narrow, frustrated, closed minded individuals, which is natural when you don't get to physically interact with people from different cultures. It must be a really sad and boring life.

Regarding disintegration stability blah blah blah see this chart. Your country is on the same level as the Paks (mind you they are going through a war).

*List of countries by Failed States Index*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skies

I did not find a single BD member here who agreed with @IamBengali So we all are razakar, and his is patriot and bollywood lover.

Actually, India massively depends on BD for its integrity, plus BD is the 22nd largest indian importer country in the world among 250 countries, that is why India is putting its all efforts on BAL at the cost of a hostile relation with common Bangladeshis, and getting all the illegal deals done by BAL.

We can withstand without trading with India as BD is an open market country, big companies can do business here easily, unlike India, and we are not like "be Indian, buy Indian", we never hesitate buying foreign goods, so can India make a good relation with BD, instead of with BAL secretly who got 5% vote in the last election??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Skies said:


> I did not find a single BD member here who agreed with @IamBengali So we all are razakar, and his is patriot and bollywood lover.
> 
> Actually, India massively depends on BD for its integrity, plus BD is the 22nd largest indian importer country in the world among 250 countries, that is why India is putting its all efforts on BAL at the cost of a hostile relation with common Bangladeshis, and getting all the illegal deals done by BAL.
> 
> We can withstand without trading with India as BD is an open market country, big companies can do business here easily, unlike India, and we are not like "be Indian, buy Indian", we never hesitate buying foreign goods, so can India make a good relation with BD, instead of with BAL secretly who got 5% vote in the last election??


bro you said bit much...  eg: 250 countries LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

American Pakistani said:


> lol...this is stupid & wishful thinking. There are multiple factors that has made Bangladesh dependent on India, which is not the case wrt Pakistan.



Geographical factor is the biggest factor for us. Just look at map. Do you think we can survive if we take panga with India? Our country is literally completely inside India. Its like a state of India. Honestly. The culture of Bangladesh even if its a Muslim majority 110% Indian culture. We are bound to be dependent on India because we are inside India unlike any other country in the world. Pakistan doesn't have this geographical factor. We can't do anything about it. Its bound to happen when you are a nation inside another nation. That's why President of India says India is a natural development partner of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

ExtraOdinary said:


> India has no dominant ethnic group and its a democracy, which is the best possible thing to have happened to this country. Living in an ethnically diverse country is awesome, something you guys can never comprehend. No wonder majority of you and your countrymen on this forum come across as narrow, frustrated, closed minded individuals, which is natural when you don't get to physically interact with people from different cultures. It must be a really sad and boring life.
> 
> Regarding disintegration stability blah blah blah see this chart. Your country is on the same level as the Paks (mind you they are going through a war).
> 
> *List of countries by Failed States Index*



This list is crap, we are better than India in a lot of social indexes. Our women don't get raped in every street corner like in India, nor do we have insurgencies and separatist movements like the Northeast, khalistan and Kashmir.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

aazidane said:


> This list is crap, we are better than India in a lot of social indexes. Our women don't get raped in every street corner like in India, nor do we have insurgencies and separatist movements like the Northeast, khalistan and Kashmir.



And *still *you rank above us in the "Failed States Index"  (oh yeah I forgot this list was made by RAW!, apologies)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

ExtraOdinary said:


> And *still *you rank above us in the "Failed States Index"


your source is wikipedia, dalit.


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> Geographical factor is the biggest factor for us. Just look at map. Do you think we can survive if we take panga with India? Our country is literally completely inside India. Its like a state of India. Honestly. The culture of Bangladesh even if its a Muslim majority 110% Indian culture. We are bound to be dependent on India because we are inside India unlike any other country in the world. Pakistan doesn't have this geographical factor. We can't do anything about it. Its bound to happen when you are a nation inside another nation. That's why President of India says India is a natural development partner of Bangladesh.


who is talking about panga ? we will be our way, india will be their way. Our country ? it is not your country. We are secular country. You are bound to depend on India, not us because you are not Bangladeshi. You are pathetic sub human without any dignity. Why only talk about Pakistan ? are only BD, Pak and Ind in the earth ? if we have cancer of BD like you, BD will never be on its feet with honor.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

aazidane said:


> your source is wikipedia, dalit.


Ofcourse it is. Btw there is something called "citation" on wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> who is talking about panga ? we will be our way, india will be their way. Our country ? it is not your country. We are secular country. You are bound to depend on India, not us because you are not Bangladeshi. You are pathetic sub human without any dignity. Why only talk about Pakistan ? are only BD, Pak and Ind in the earth ? if we have cancer of BD like you, BD will never be on its feet with honor.



he is kader mullah's rape child,related to shahriar kabir and a hindu. His loyalty lies to India.



ExtraOdinary said:


> Ofcourse it is. Btw there is something called "citation" on wikipedia



Paste proper source so that i can debunk it, dalit.


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> he is kader mullah's rape child,related to shahriar kabir and a hindu. His loyalty lies to India.


do not insult our patroit hindu bangladeshis (including my friends). this cancer has no class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

aazidane said:


> he is kader mullah's rape child,related to shahriar kabir and a hindu. His loyalty lies to India.
> 
> 
> 
> Paste proper source so that i can debunk it, dalit.



I did. And thanks for proving me right about the "narrow minded" thingy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

UKBengali said:


> The millions that starve to death every year would say otherwise.
> 
> All multi-ethnic states in history have failed and India shall be no different.




India had been a multi-ethnic state for thousands of years and had been a huge success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

aazidane said:


> your source is wikipedia, dalit.


Lo - there - The Failed States Index 2013 | The Fund for Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

BDforever said:


> do not insult our patroit hindu bangladeshis (including my friends). this cancer has no class.


You can personally attack me but you can't change the truth. Bangladesh is inside India. So Bangladesh depends on India. You can deny this reality. Nobody cares. Keep denying reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> Lo - there - The Failed States Index 2013 | The Fund for Peace


failed state refers the lack of governing body, without that we are still doing very good, so cheers ! !


----------



## scholseys

HariPrasad said:


> India had been a multi-ethnic state for thousands of years and had been a huge success.



India never existed before 1947. Ones Chanakya united it to get rid off the greeks, but the british did their homework and enslaved India. Before they left, they created a nation called India so that they could enjoy watching it break it to different pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> You can personally attack me but you can't change the truth. Bangladesh is inside India. So Bangladesh depends on India. You can deny this reality. Nobody cares. Keep denying reality.


the truth is you have no idea about reality, you are living in isolated area with no knowledge.. i ask you simple question who are the largest trade, development and defence partners ?


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> do not insult our patroit hindu bangladeshis (including my friends). this cancer has no class.


Hindus who have their alliance to India are a threat to the national security of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> Hindus who have their alliance to India are a threat to the national security of Bangladesh.


it applies to so called muslim too


----------



## IamBengali

*Bangladesh is the natural ally of India*
*US official*

Bangladesh is the natural ally of India: US official | 



*India for stronger ties with Bangladesh: Krishna*




> External Affairs Minister S M Krishna said India "will go out of the way to forge stronger ties with Bangladesh". Describing India and Bangladesh as "natural allies", he said his three-day visit was aimed at further strengthening their friendship.



BDINN.comhttp://archive.indianexpress.com/news/india-for-stronger-ties-with-bangladesh-kri/813735/


http://bdinn.com/news/bangladesh-is-the-natural-ally-of-india-us-official/


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> *Bangladesh is the natural ally of India*
> *US official*
> 
> Bangladesh is the natural ally of India: US official | BDINN.com


alliance depend on subject matters. Alliance and dependency (like servant) are two different stuffs


----------



## SHAMK9

IamBengali said:


> *Our Cement Industry which is considered to be a big industry also depends on India.*
> India dumping Nuclear waste In Bangladesh | BDINN.com


Your headline and the source say two different things, awks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soms

Anubis said:


> 8.90% of Bangladeshis use Unilever....he might be true...don't know about it but Unilever products are extremely popular.....BUT he has again provided wrong information(or lied) about Unilever Bangladesh's origin as a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever.....I went to its wiki page and it mentions nothing relating to Bangladesh(which would be one of its largest market) in Hindustan Unilever wiki....Then I went to Unilever Bangladesh(UBL as they call it)'s page....and this is what it says in the last paragraph of their 'About Us' section:
> *UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever, one of the world’s leading suppliers of fast moving consumer goods with strong local roots in more than 100 countries across the globe. Unilever holds 60.4% share in UBL.
> Source:Introduction to Unilever Bangladesh | Unilever*



I was averse to comment on this. However multiple mentions of it has forced my hand.

*UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever. 
100% true *
The 60.4% is Unilever's stake (an Anglo-Dutch company) *100% true* 
This is however routed via HUL.
This was never a one shot deal. It happened over a span of 5 years -decade after India's circa 91 financial liberation.
Since UBL is not a listed company, its not mandatory to declare the holding agency.
Since HUL is a listed entity please check the list of assets and Capital injections under HULs public reports.

*Reason:*
HUL is a financial and leadership powerhouse ....heck an institution on its own!
Vesting shares via HUL and exercising subtle controls is a financially worthwhile option.
It has nothing to do with India or Bangladesh.
Its a mightier subsidiary helping out the little brother.
The little brother is one of the most respected organisations in BD. I'm proud of it!

E.g. Mr. Bakr who has been the MD for almost 2 years now is the first Bangladeshi MD for Levers.
It was a thing to celebrate in the premises
The finance Director will be the last position to have an expat. I guess it would continue for 5 more years.
By stating the above I'm not disparaging BD in any way. Its just that India too has had its journey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

SHAMK9 said:


> Your headline and the source say two different things, awks



India dumping nuclear waste and Bangladesh produces cement of it.


----------



## LaBong

UKBengali said:


> You don't get it. India is only staying together because it is so poor and the masses are illiterate and know no better. As people in India slowly start getting more literate they will start to question the anomaly that is India in the world.
> 
> In the subcontinent, the old Pakistan split as the power struggle between the Bengalis and the Punjabis could not be reconciled, .Now the dominant Punjabis hold Pakistan together as they are as numerous as all the other ethnicities put together. India has no dominant ethnic group that can hold the country together.
> 
> India is destined to split into many dozens of states in the end.


India is not going anywhere anytime soon, you may stop salivating at the prospect. 

India along with whole South Asia is poor because of colonialism, however India has been able to elevate millions of people out of poverty and continue to do so after independence. We my not have been as efficient as China but that has nothing to do with our multi ethnic environment. Only an idiot would claim otherwise. 

As far as literacy goes, India is more literate than your country and improving at each passing year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

LaBong said:


> India is not going anywhere anytime soon, you may stop salivating at the prospect.
> 
> India along with whole South Asia is poor because of colonialism, however India has been able to elevate millions of people out of poverty and continue to do so after independence. We my not have been as efficient as China but that has nothing to do with our multi ethnic environment. Only an idiot would claim otherwise.
> 
> As far as literacy goes, India is more literate than your country and improving at each passing year.



Many BD members here are in denial. They know it very well how much Bangladesh is depended on India for development. Its very important for us to always have strong ties with India. If Bangladesh has absolutely no relation with Pakistan it would impact ZERO in our economy but if India breaks its ties with Bangladesh the country will be at risk of its existence. Its not about how much patriotic I am. Patriotism is not measurable. Its about be practical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

aazidane said:


> _*Hindus who have their alliance to India*_ are a threat to the national security of Bangladesh.





BDforever said:


> it applies to _*so called muslim*_ too


So this is what it boils down to - we have seen evidence of such sentiment before as well.
The terms here are important - 'Hindus who have alliance' and 'so called Muslim'.

1. Who decides if the Hindus are having an alliance or not?  Yeah of course 
2. 'Real Muslims' are all real BDs. Only the 'so called Muslim' or fake Muslim are not.

This sentiment is not isolated to Bangladesh - but a growing phenomenon all over the Islamic world. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> So this is what it boils down to - we have seen evidence of such sentiment before as well.
> The terms here are important - 'Hindus who have alliance' and 'so called Muslim'.
> 
> 1. Who decides if the Hindus are having an alliance or not?  Yeah of course
> 2. 'Real Muslims' are all real BDs. Only the 'so called Muslim' or fake Muslim are not.
> 
> This sentiment is not isolated to Bangladesh - but a growing phenomenon all over the Islamic world. Keep it up.


read my post 100 times


----------



## Contrarian

American Pakistani said:


> lol...this is stupid & wishful thinking. There are multiple factors that has made Bangladesh dependent on India, which is not the case wrt Pakistan.


Yes.
But once Pakistan gives MFN, give it a decade and you would find that Indian companies have become key companies in Pakistan. Its nothing to do with BD or Pakistan. Its simply the fact that India being the most industrialized economy between the three and transportation of goods from India to Pakistan costs less than from any other place in the world bar Afghanistan.

Its the same thing for Bangladesh. 
You economy would start depending massively on Indian companies and economy in say a decade after MFN is granted.

Though that is not to say that Pakistan will not gain. Pakistan will gain tremendously economically, but it will also become far more dependent than is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

idune said:


> We can not expect an indian to express anything but indian view. To sum up the story, Bangladesh more or less import $10 billion worth of goods from india. All these imports are easily replaceable and can be imported from Myanmar and elsewhere. BUT loosing $10 export millions of indians will be on the street without jobs and even food. West Bengal economy will suffer the hardest blow.
> That is why indian establishment is hell bent and waged war against Bangladesh sovereignty and to keep its stooge Awami League. And because of Awami League millions of indians roaming illegally in Bangladesh and laundering money out of Bangladesh.



Exactly, it's India which is dependent on Bangladesh, if we throw an economic sanction on iNdia, the whole economy of West Bengal and North East would collapse and will make these poor regions even poorer and ultimately result into the disintegration of India, similar to that of Yugoslavia, first the North East, then West Bengal and will keep turning towards the western regions.


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> Exactly, it's India which is dependent on Bangladesh, if we throw an economic sanction on iNdia, the whole economy of West Bengal and North East would collapse and will make these poor regions even poorer and ultimately result into the disintegration of India, similar to that of Yugoslavia, first the North East, then West Bengal and will keep turning towards the western regions.



Delusion can't get more grandeur than that! Sir, could you plx fedex some of the sh!t you have been smoking to this poor guy from West Bengal. The mere prospect of Bangladesh putting a sanction on West Bengal has unnerved me in such a way that I need to find respite in awesome mind altering drug you must have been using. 

Unless offcourse it's not cough syrup illegally imported from India!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scorpionx

extra terrestrial said:


> Exactly, it's India which is dependent on Bangladesh, if we throw an economic sanction on iNdia, the whole economy of West Bengal and North East would collapse and will make these poor regions even poorer and ultimately result into the disintegration of India, *similar to that of Yugoslavia, first the North East, then West Bengal and will keep turning towards the western regions*.



Please, go ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

LaBong said:


> Delusion can't get more grandeur than that! Sir, could you plx fedex some of the sh!t you have been smoking to this poor guy from West Bengal.



Have you ever counted how many time you have said this same liner? Try something new man!


----------



## zootinali

extra terrestrial said:


> Exactly, it's India which is dependent on Bangladesh, if we throw an economic sanction on iNdia, the whole economy of West Bengal and *North East would collapse* and will make these poor regions even poorer and ultimately result into the disintegration of India, similar to that of Yugoslavia, first the North East, then West Bengal and will keep turning towards the western regions.


How exact6ly?? would you care to elaborate ???? what hold do ya have on our (NE) economy ???


----------



## extra terrestrial

zootinali said:


> How exact6ly?? would you care to elaborate ???? what hold do ya have on our (NE) economy ???



Sub-Regional Relations in the Eastern South Asia: With Special Focus on India's North Eastern Region - Joint Research Program Series No.133 - Institute of Developing Economies

^You need to download the files.


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> Have you ever counted how many time you have said this same liner? Try something new man!


It's not my fault that you seem to be perpetually on dope!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

A 


extra terrestrial said:


> Sub-Regional Relations in the Eastern South Asia: With Special Focus on India's North Eastern Region - Joint Research Program Series No.133 - Institute of Developing Economies
> 
> ^You need to download the files.


A cursory glance over those documents revealed no mention of BD having any effect on our economy , instead they all pressed hard to extract maximum mileage out of your geographical position to reduce cost of transportation of goods ..At the most your sanctions will only make few thing costlier ,nothing much ....and if you read about Mizoram ,Nagaland and Manipur documents , they all stressed on improving commercial ties with our eastern neighbours i.e rest of SEA furthering diluting your claims of economic hold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

OMG! 6 thousand 7 hundred views within one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MohitV

IamBengali said:


> OMG! 6 thousand 7 hundred views within one day.


congo


----------



## extra terrestrial

zootinali said:


> A cursory glance over those documents revealed no mention of BD having any effect on our economy , instead they all pressed hard to extract maximum mileage out of your geographical position to reduce cost of transportation of goods ..At the most your sanctions will only make few thing costlier ,nothing much ....and if you read about Mizoram ,Nagaland and Manipur documents , they all stressed on improving commercial ties with our eastern neighbours i.e rest of SEA furthering diluting your claims of economic hold



Well, a cursory glance would not explain the things how you are dependent on us, go through the reports properly. I won't explain them as you guys won't believe me.



IamBengali said:


> OMG! 6 thousand 7 hundred views within one day.



That shows 6 thousand 7 hundred people got to know how nitwit you are!


----------



## zootinali

extra terrestrial said:


> Well, a cursory glance would not explain the things how you are dependent on us, go through the reports properly. I won't explain them as you guys won't believe me.


You do realize,that those are academic studies?? explaining the historical context of the emergence of these states and various possible ways to boost local economy of which trade with with Bd is *one *of the many options... I doubt you even had a look at them..


----------



## IamBengali

MohitV said:


> congo



Its actually nothing new for my threads. I got 23 thousand views in another thread within one month. Generally my threads get highest views within few hours. I am happy but I am more happy to prove the double standard character of most PDF BD members. Now when you get quoted by any Jamaatis here in the forum just bring him back to this thread. They will get mum within second and you should just say STFU.


----------



## extra terrestrial

zootinali said:


> You do realize,that those are academic studies?? explaining the historical context of the emergence of these states and various possible ways to boost local economy of which trade with with Bd is one of the many option... I doubt you even had a look at them..



Of course they are academic studies consisting extensive research on these regions. I always participate in arguments where I have proper knowledge. I asked you to get explained by yourself through those reports, I previously tried to explain other things with proper facts to your fellow Indians but they never believed me, so now I have just put forth the link.


----------



## zootinali

extra terrestrial said:


> Of course they are academic studies consisting extensive research on these regions. I always participate in arguments where I have proper knowledge. I asked you to get explained by yourself through those reports, I previously tried to explain other things with proper facts to your fellow Indians but they never believed me, so now I have just put forth the link.


But it still doesnot explain you claim that you put forward , albeit it presents various local ways and trade with SEA as an alternative to minimise dependence on mainland economy. Read your link first..


----------



## MohitV

IamBengali said:


> Its actually nothing new for my threads. I got 23 thousand views in another thread within one month. Generally my threads get highest views within few hours. I am happy but I am more happy to prove the double standard character of most PDF BD members. Now when you get quoted by any Jamaatis here in the forum just bring him back to this thread. They will get mum within second and you should just say STFU.


ok boss


----------



## Skies

BDforever said:


> bro you said bit much...  eg: 250 countries LOL



oh my bad, somewhere I read there are around 250 countries, but now googling says there are 194 countries. 

But the rank of bd as 22nd indian goods importer is based on Indian source as I showed earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

UKBengali said:


> You don't get it. India is only staying together because it is so poor a:0nd the masses are illiterate and know no better. As people in India slowly start getting more literate they will start to question the anomaly that is India in the world.



Dude India's literacy rate is 75% from 15% at the time of Independence and in India Education does the job of instilling everyone primarily with ideals of Indian Nationalism and Patriotism and teaches to preserve its Unity and Integrity and teaches us to take pride in our country"s diversity. The more education reaches the people the more the bonds holding the country together strengthens  




UKBengali said:


> In the subcontinent, the old Pakistan split as the power struggle between the Bengalis and the Punjabis could not be reconciled, .Now the dominant Punjabis hold Pakistan together as they are as numerous as all the other ethnicities put together. India has no dominant ethnic group that can hold the country together.



Although no dominant ethnic group in India its what the dominant religion which keeps it together. 



UKBengali said:


> India is destined to split into many dozens of states in the end.



That would have been possible in the early years of independence when country was poor, underdeveloped, extremely low economic growth, facing numerous insurgencies and all that shit but that time has long passed and gratefully we survive those difficult times. As the country and its institutions matures and it begins to move fast on the part of development and industrialization with people jointly from all parts of country contributing towards achieving the goal of developed and prosperous India the threat of disintegration of country has been wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

IamBengali said:


> Totally false. People don't eat rice for breakfast in BD. Even lower middle class people eat atar roti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I post thousand of reports on Indian dresses all over shopping centers during Eid? Don't talk rubbish. We have some shops in a big shopping complex in Dhaka. During Eid customer wants Indian cloths. We have to have Indian dresses during Eid. Eid without Indian cloths is unimaginable for girls of BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another false claim. Airtel has way more subscriber than Teletalk. Why do you tell lie to save you from embarrassment? Is it really hard for you to accept that we depend on India for almost everything?
> 
> 
> 
> False. India operates Pizza Hut and KFC in BD. Transcom got permission to run Pizza Hut in BD from India. Other multi nationals are also managed by Indians. CEOs are all Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Unilever BD is a subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever. Case closed.


@LaBong And you still take him seriously??



Soms said:


> I was averse to comment on this. However multiple mentions of it has forced my hand.
> 
> *UBL is a Joint Venture of the Government of Bangladesh and Unilever.
> 100% true *
> The 60.4% is Unilever's stake (an Anglo-Dutch company) *100% true*
> This is however routed via HUL.
> This was never a one shot deal. It happened over a span of 5 years -decade after India's circa 91 financial liberation.
> Since UBL is not a listed company, its not mandatory to declare the holding agency.
> Since HUL is a listed entity please check the list of assets and Capital injections under HULs public reports.
> 
> *Reason:*
> HUL is a financial and leadership powerhouse ....heck an institution on its own!
> Vesting shares via HUL and exercising subtle controls is a financially worthwhile option.
> It has nothing to do with India or Bangladesh.
> Its a mightier subsidiary helping out the little brother.
> The little brother is one of the most respected organisations in BD. I'm proud of it!
> 
> E.g. Mr. Bakr who has been the MD for almost 2 years now is the first Bangladeshi MD for Levers.
> It was a thing to celebrate in the premises
> The finance Director will be the last position to have an expat. I guess it would continue for 5 more years.
> By stating the above I'm not disparaging BD in any way. Its just that India too has had its journey


Do you have any reports or evidence that says the 60% of UL's share is routed through HUL??67% of HUL is owned by the UL(The big one) right??Who owns the rest??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

There were protests from Indian manufacturers not to allow BD garments in India but still Indian Govt. permitted duty free access to several BD items. Garment industry is the main source of earning foreign currency in Bangladesh. 

* Indian investment in Bangladesh garment sector to zoom *



> It is estimated that Indian textile and garment companies have already invested *Rs. 30 billion (US$ 600 million)* in Bangladesh during the * current fiscal 2011-12*, and this investment is likely to rise significantly.



ieport News on India's Export Import Matters: Indian investment in Bangladesh garment sector to zoom


----------



## Soms

Anubis said:


> @LaBong And you still take him seriously??
> 
> 
> Do you have any reports or evidence that says the 60% of UL's share is routed through HUL??67% of HUL is owned by the UL(The big one) right??Who owns the rest??


UBL is an unlisted entity. HUL annual report lists large assets in bangladesh YOY. To top it off I have had erstwhile relationship with HUL. 
There was a huge buyback worth $5 B+ some months ago around 15 %. It is 67.26 to be precise. 
Banks and financial institutions in India. 
Bangladesh is one of the handful of countries where the govt. has a direct stake in Unilever 's subsidiary. 
The equity sharing is very weird for an FMCG... Imho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Soms said:


> UBL is an unlisted entity. HUL annual report lists large assets in bangladesh YOY. To top it off I have had erstwhile relationship with HUL.
> There was a huge buyback worth $5 B+ some months ago around 15 %. It is 67.26 to be precise.
> Banks and financial institutions in India.
> Bangladesh is one of the handful of countries where the govt. has a direct stake in Unilever 's subsidiary.
> The equity sharing is very weird for an FMCG... Imho



You are great Soms. I am quite surprised actually. @Anubis pretends that he knows everything but he doesn't know that Hindustan Unilever owns UBL. He himself uses Hindustan Unilever products.


----------



## Anubis

@Soms....the assets in BD....are those owned by UL or HUL??And please provide a link to the reports.....Whenever I google Hindustan unilever Bangladesh all I get is a guy who served in four or five unilevers.....no mention BD in any of HUL's resources!


----------



## Soms

Anubis said:


> @Soms....the assets in BD....are those owned by UL or HUL??And please provide a link to the reports.....Whenever I google Hindustan unilever Bangladesh all I get is a guy who served in four or five unilevers.....no mention BD in any of HUL's resources!


Sala shudhu shudhu kaaj barachis!
Amake annual report gulo bar korte de...janie debo.

Let me make things clear.

Unilever owns majority stake in HUL.
By virtue of ownership of HUL, anything HUL owns in UBL is Unilever's.
Since there is 50% +equity share in almost 98% of Unilever's global subsidiaries, everything is owned by Unilever PLC 

However unlike Bangladesh, GOI doesn't have any control over HUL, since Govt. banks are not big shareholders.
The common people of India do own a lot of shares. Even I do



IamBengali said:


> You are great Soms. I am quite surprised actually. @Anubis pretends that he knows everything but he doesn't know that Hindustan Unilever owns UBL. He himself uses Hindustan Unilever products.


Bhai...he has his views, I respect it. At least he respects mine and doesn't call me a illegal embezzler planning to destroy BD with deceptive propoganda working for RAW and not staying in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MohitV

Anubis said:


> @Soms....the assets in BD....are those owned by UL or HUL??And please provide a link to the reports.....Whenever I google Hindustan unilever Bangladesh all I get is a guy who served in four or five unilevers.....no mention BD in any of HUL's resources!


Vivek Anand | Management Committee | Unilever

not controlled by HUL officially... but am sure BUL has very close contacts with HUL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

UKBengali said:


> You don't get it. India is only staying together because it is so poor and the masses are illiterate and know no better. As people in India slowly start getting more literate they will start to question the anomaly that is India in the world.
> 
> In the subcontinent, the old Pakistan split as the power struggle between the Bengalis and the Punjabis could not be reconciled, .Now the dominant Punjabis hold Pakistan together as they are as numerous as all the other ethnicities put together. India has no dominant ethnic group that can hold the country together.
> 
> India is destined to split into many dozens of states in the end.




First, Bangladesh is the poorest country in South-Asia in terms of per-capita and everything else. If India is "So poor" than what is Bangladesh?

Second, those who put religion or ethnicity above nationality have already separated, and those who put their nationality above all other sectoral identities have remained as Indians, we don't need religion or ethnicity to stay together, our national identity as INDIANS is strong enough.

Third, when we look at the conditions of our neighbors at either sides, we get enough inspiration to stay together.

Finally, India is destined to rise as one of the most important, most successful, most vibrant nation in the world, just sit back and watch us rise as one strong, united, & proud nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

@Loki @Oscar @Aeronaut 
why this stupid thread is still running ?


----------



## jaunty

fallstuff said:


> @Loki @Oscar
> why this stupid thread is still running ?



This thread is not unique. Most threads in this section are what one would call "stupid".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Soms said:


> Sala shudhu shudhu kaaj barachis!
> Amake annual report gulo bar korte de...janie debo.
> 
> Let me make things clear.
> 
> Unilever owns majority stake in HUL.
> By virtue of ownership of HUL, anything HUL owns in UBL is Unilever's.
> Since there is 50% +equity share in almost 98% of Unilever's global subsidiaries, everything is owned by Unilever PLC
> 
> However unlike Bangladesh, GOI doesn't have any control over HUL, since Govt. banks are not big shareholders.
> The common people of India do own a lot of shares. Even I do
> 
> 
> Bhai...he has his views, I respect it. At least he respects mine and doesn't call me a illegal embezzler planning to destroy BD with deceptive propoganda working for RAW and not staying in BD


Hmmm.....UBL jodi bd stock exchange e dhuke ora deulia hoe jabe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

jaunty said:


> This thread is not unique. Most threads in this section is what one would call "stupid".



There are millions of Bangladeshis, Indians and Pakistanis employed in the Middle East. However, it would be stupid to say ME countries are completely dependent on these guys. U.S sells 100s of billions of dollars bonds to China, however that does not mean U.S is dependent on China.

My dishwasher has more brains than this OP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

fallstuff said:


> There are millions of Bangladeshis, Indians and Pakistanis employed in the Middle East. However, it would be stupid to say ME countries are completely dependent on these guys. U.S sells 100s of billions of dollars bonds to China, however that does not mean U.S is dependent on China.



I don't disagree with you. My point is that there are many threads in this section which should be closed down, unless they are kept alive just for the comic value. 

RAW trained Crusader 100 in action in Bangladesh

Lt. Gen Mainul Islam - Principal RAW Operative (PRO) inside Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> Exactly, it's India which is dependent on Bangladesh, if we throw an economic sanction on iNdia, the whole economy of West Bengal and North East would collapse and will make these poor regions even poorer and ultimately result into the disintegration of India, similar to that of Yugoslavia, first the North East, then West Bengal and will keep turning towards the western regions.




Initially I thought to give you a strong reply, then I thought what to write in reply to such a post!! 

Eat Hilsa everyday, very good for brain development!!


----------



## Skies

I have a feeling about this thread, that is, it is the second stage of RWAmy plan, I mean, now they do not talk more about Razakar, Jammat, 71. Becasue they have already succeed in the first stage. Now they talk more about that India is our friend. Thinking about 5 years later, what would they say!

Next 5 years you will be hearing, India is our friend, they are our survivor, we cant exist without India, we must cooperate with India, and less about Razakar, Jamamt.




fallstuff said:


> @Loki @Oscar @Aeronaut
> why this stupid thread is still running ?




Because we need to know how much and how many stupids we have. They are reality.


----------



## IamBengali

fallstuff said:


> There are millions of Bangladeshis, Indians and Pakistanis employed in the Middle East. However, it would be stupid to say ME countries are completely dependent on these guys. U.S sells 100s of billions of dollars bonds to China, however that does not mean U.S is dependent on China.
> 
> My dishwasher has more brains than this OP.


Hey listen, Relationship between India and BD is not same as other countries. You are not from BD or India. so you don't know facts.

India is like big brother to Bangladesh. I would say father to son Bangladesh. If India even wants not to aid Bangladesh in anyway it can't. Directly and indirectly we are almost completely dependent on India. We are a tiny country covered by giant India from all side. My cousin is a Jamaat supporter and bash India everyday and he says Hindus are the enemies of us but his business completly depends on India. He runs garment shops in divisional city. He goes to Kolkata every 6 months to buy and make deal with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

@DRAY putting all biases and jokes aside.....what do you think about the op??Give me a neutral answer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

IamBengali said:


> India is like big brother to Bangladesh. I would say father to son Bangladesh.



Post of the thread, and quote of the day!

Cheers!


----------



## dray

Anubis said:


> @DRAY putting all biases and jokes aside.....what do you think about the op??Give me a neutral answer!




errr..... a living proof that we shouldn't have separated in the first place??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

DRAY said:


> Initially I thought to give you a strong reply, then I thought what to write in reply to such a post!!
> 
> Eat Hilsa everyday, very good for brain development!!



We are lifting Hilsha ban for you guys bro. 

Read comments of '' most neutral and fair '' BD members , I would say anti-Indians BD Jamaatis mostly. They would use every slang possible to you if they can't reply back to you. The person @Anubis knows that Airtel has more than 8 million subscriber in BD , way more than Teletalk. Teletalk just has 1 million subscriber but he gave a reply to @LaBong that Teletalk has wayyy more subscribers than Airtel. I atleast give solid reference to my claims but when they can't they start on attacking me aka OP. Its their old habit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

DRAY said:


> errr..... a living proof that we shouldn't have separated in the first place??


If we hadn't we would have more of this kind.....not a pleasant thing to imagine!
Good news:I have been elected the new Naib-e-Amir of Jamaat e Islami(Kolkata division)....looking for an office in Baliganj!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

IamBengali said:


> *We are lifting Hilsha ban for you guys bro. *
> 
> Read comments of '' most neutral and fair '' BD members , I would say anti-Indians BD Jamaatis mostly. They would use every slang possible to you if they can't reply back to you. The person @Anubis knows that Airtel has more than 8 million subscriber in BD , way more than Teletalk. Teletalk just has 1 million subscriber but he gave a reply to @LaBong that Teletalk has wayyy more subscribers than Airtel. I atleast give solid reference to my claims but when they can't they start on attacking me aka OP. Its their old habit.




Great news!!  Indo-BD friendship zindabad. 







And don't bother about CIA agent @Anubis , he himself likes to use all Indian products & services, including Airtel.


----------



## UKBengali

DRAY said:


> First, Bangladesh is the poorest country in South-Asia in terms of per-capita and everything else. If India is "So poor" than what is Bangladesh?
> 
> Second, those who put religion or ethnicity above nationality have already separated, and those who put their nationality above all other sectoral identities have remained as Indians, we don't need religion or ethnicity to stay together, our national identity as INDIANS is strong enough.
> 
> Third, when we look at the conditions of our neighbors at either sides, we get enough inspiration to stay together.
> 
> Finally, India is destined to rise as one of the most important, most successful, most vibrant nation in the world, just sit back and watch us rise as one strong, united, & proud nation.




LOL.

BD is at 1K GDP/capita and India is at 1.4K GDP/capita, and BD has had *24 years less* to develop than India. A BD that had become independent in 1947 would be miles ahead of India now.

India is an experiment that encompasses the majority Hindu areas of South Asian into an artificial state and will disintegrate in due time.


----------



## Soms

@DRAY .. @Anubis was trying the classic CIA " Honeytrap"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

LaBong said:


> India is not going anywhere anytime soon, you may stop salivating at the prospect.
> 
> *India along with whole South Asia is poor because of colonialism,* however India has been able to elevate millions of people out of poverty and continue to do so after independence. We my not have been as efficient as China but that has nothing to do with our multi ethnic environment. Only an idiot would claim otherwise.
> 
> As far as literacy goes, India is more literate than your country and improving at each passing year.




It has been nearly 7 decades since the British left.

Look at Sri Lanka. Even with a 25 year civil war that had been instigated by India it is heading towards middle income levels.

BD would be far ahead of India now if it was not for the fact that it could only start it's development in 1971. Still it has just passed the 1K GDP/capita mark this year and only around 400 dollars behind India now.

South Asia is backward because of religious intolerance and the mistake that created a Hindu state called India, and a Muslim state called Pakistan. Religion is not a good enough reason to push people into a single state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What is a "dalal"?


that was a wrong explanation given to you,it simply means broker/agent

दलाल (dalal) - meaning in english - दलाल का मतलब अंग्रेजी में - Translation of dalal in english - हिंखोज डिक्शनरी

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Anubis said:


> @DRAY putting all biases and jokes aside.....what do you think about the op??Give me a neutral answer!



Ek Bengali sab jamati pe bhari. gotta give him that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

genmirajborgza786 said:


> if moderators would be doing their job on time, then believe me you would be the first to get *Banned*


did he break any forum rules?


----------



## fallstuff

Skies said:


> I have a feeling about this thread, that is, it is the second stage of RWAmy plan, I mean, now they do not talk more about Razakar, Jammat, 71. Becasue they have already succeed in the first stage. Now they talk more about that India is our friend. Thinking about 5 years later, what would they say!
> 
> Next 5 years you will be hearing, India is our friend, *they are our survivor, we cant exist without India*, we must cooperate with India, and less about Razakar, Jamamt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we need to know how much and how many stupids we have. They are reality.



Awami League Folks believe in that like holy grail. I am talking about folks living in posh areas of Dhaka with one of the highest level of educations.

Thats why I keep saying India does not need to do anything to have influence when it is already there with Awami League. Why would India turn down the opportunity when AL presents itself on a platter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Ayush said:


> that was a wrong explanation given to you,it simply means broker/agent
> 
> दलाल (dalal) - meaning in english - दलाल का मतलब अंग्रेजी में - Translation of dalal in english - हिंखोज डिक्शनरी



So it's basically the same thing?


----------



## fallstuff

UKBengali said:


> It has been nearly 7 decades since the British left.
> 
> Look at Sri Lanka. Even with a 25 year civil war that had been instigated by India it is heading towards middle income levels.
> 
> BD would be far ahead of India now if it was not for the fact that it could only start it's development in 1971. Still it has just passed the 1K GDP/capita mark this year and only around 400 dollars behind India now.
> 
> South Asia is backward because of religious intolerance and the mistake that created a Hindu state called India, and a Muslim state called Pakistan. Religion is not a good enough reason to push people into a single state.



Exactly.

Where was India after 42 years of Independence ?

Indians will blame there dismal growth record on anyone but India. They will blame Congress as if Congress is not Indian. Similarly, they will blame Nehru, socialism, colonialism, Bihar, Muslim invaders, Muslim appeasement, Naxals, basically anyone but themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> You should write your name @iamindian you are a false flagger.....


 
Unfortunately, probably not. Begairat does exit in Bd.



Commander T said:


> Can't believe this..... you cannot be a bangali.....i didn't say because u are hating pakistan but because you are ready to sell your country to india just becaus india sends you some goods......... i mean does india gives you all this free of cost........... even if so you will sell your self respect and honour so cheaply.........


 
Let me correct you.

There are Bangladeshi and Awami Benali in Bangladesh.

Bangladeshis are proud Muslim and true son of their father. They bow to no-one except Allah.

Awami Bengalis are Indian owned subject. They consider Indian as their father and provider. They safe guard India's interest over their own livelihood. They give up their own mother/sister in order to satisfy their Indian lord.

Unfortunate we have a lot of Awami Bengali. In my opinion this is Azab and lanat by Allah for our past sins. May Allah save us for this Gazab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

hinduguy said:


> did he break any forum rules?



No but he has pissed off the majority pdf bdeshis. Dude has talent, I give him that. lol. Earlier whenever a non jamat-bnp Bangladeshi came here, he would get bullied by the horde and eventually he was forced to leave. This guy is doing the opposite, sticking it to them in kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

aazidane said:


> India never existed before 1947. Ones Chanakya united it to get rid off the greeks, but the british did their homework and enslaved India. Before they left, they created a nation called India so that they could enjoy watching it break it to different pieces.




India existed as Bharatvarsh consist of many kingdom. India does not mean a country ruled by one ruler. That was not the case for any country in the world in that time.


----------



## fallstuff

jaunty said:


> No but he has pissed off the majority pdf bdeshis. Dude has talent, I give him that. lol. Earlier whenever a non jamat-bnp Bangladeshi came here, he would get bullied by the horde and eventually he was forced to leave. This guy is doing the opposite, sticking it to them in kind.



Actually our homie Loki is nowhere to be found. The Khichdi loving one is taking advantage of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

IamBengali said:


> Hey listen, Relationship between India and BD is not same as other countries. You are not from BD or India. so you don't know facts.
> 
> India is like big brother to Bangladesh. I would say father to son Bangladesh. If India even wants not to aid Bangladesh in anyway it can't. Directly and indirectly we are almost completely dependent on India. We are a tiny country covered by giant India from all side. My cousin is a Jamaat supporter and bash India everyday and he says Hindus are the enemies of us but his business completly depends on India. He runs garment shops in divisional city. He goes to Kolkata every 6 months to buy and make deal with them.



Once upon a time a young girl was coming home from her fathers ( India) place. She just couldn't walk across as there was a fence erected by her father ( India), she needed to climb it. Poor girl got stuck started to cry, her father(India) came to find that she is stuck on the fence, out of love that was oozing out of him he decided to shoot his daughter and left her there for hours. 
This is not made up s**t, this is what happened,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

Anubis said:


> If we hadn't we would have more of this kind.....not a pleasant thing to imagine!
> Good news:I have been elected the new Naib-e-Amir of Jamaat e Islami(Kolkata division)....looking for an office in Baliganj!



U'll be strictly under my surveillance then, I stay quite close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

chak de INDIA said:


> This thread is about India and Bangladesh. . why dragging China in the discussion .. Mr. Cheerleader


China could provide anything India could offer to Bangladeshis, even better. The only thing we can't provide is Bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

wanglaokan said:


> China could provide anything India could offer to Bangladeshis, even better. The only thing we can't provide is Bollywood.



Good for China and Bangladesh. . .


----------



## IamBengali

wanglaokan said:


> China could provide anything India could offer to Bangladeshis, even better. The only thing we can't provide is Bollywood.



Improve your Chinese movies and export those to Bangladesh. We will export some Bangladeshi movies in return. I promise the quality of movies will be awesome. 

Long live India-Bangladesh-China (IBC) friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

wanglaokan said:


> China could provide anything India could offer to Bangladeshis, even better. The only thing we can't provide is Bollywood.



the relationship between India and Bangladesh is more than just business which China cant provide.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

hinduguy said:


> @btw hindustan unilver is an anglo-dutch company not Indian company.


Then JLR is not a British but an Indian company


----------



## 帅的一匹

IamBengali said:


> The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh
> 
> 5 lakhs Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.
> 
> 
> 
> India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint
> 
> Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless.
> 
> *Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*


China could build 10 hospitals even better than this for free if you like it.



45'22' said:


> the relationship between India and Bangladesh is more than just business which China cant provide.......


Like?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## IamBengali

American Pakistani said:


> So basically what @IamBengali saying is that it is great to be dependent on another country.



Bangladesh shares such a bond with India that Pakistan can't share with it. Bangladesh is country inside a country. We have only one neighbor in real sense.






India is a natural ally of Bangladesh. There are millions of Indian families living in Bangladesh and vice versa. We don't see India as a foreign country and India also don't see Bangladesh as a foreign country though officially both countries are recognized as separate countries. The cultural bond is so strong that during world cup opening ceremony the host had to say Bangladeshi culture is same as India's when our cultural programs started at the event. We showed Bengali dance, Monipuri dance, Katthak dance all are part of Indian cullture as well as Bangladeshi culture. There is absolutely no difference , even tiny bit between two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

wanglaokan said:


> China could build 10 hospitals even better than this for free if you like it.
> 
> 
> Like?



we have relatives there and they have relatives in India......each year many marriage take place between the two......
its not just business.....we love bangladeshis........there is a mutual trust between the two.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

China shall build a HSRL from China to Burma to Bangladesh, that will reinforce the economy connection between China and BD. We will also offer technology to BD regarding nuclear power electricity generation plant and HSR building.



IamBengali said:


> Bangladesh shares such a bond with India that Pakistan can't share with it. Bangladesh is country inside a country. We have only one neighbor in real sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is a natural ally of Bangladesh. There are millions of Indian families living in Bangladesh and vice versa. We don't see India as a foreign country and India also don't see Bangladesh as a foreign country though officially both countries are recognized as separate countries. The cultural bond is so strong that during world cup opening ceremony the host had to say Bangladeshi culture is same as India's when our cultural programs started at the event. We showed Bengali dance, Monipuri dance, Katthak dance all are part of Indian cullture as well as Bangladeshi culture. There is absolutely no difference , even tiny bit between two countries.


From the map you can see India's north east part is very vulnerable to China attack if BD holds it's position. That's why India always try to manipulate BD as she has very important strategic geo location. If China could take AP back, we might get access to BD in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Or Sikkim get independent from India.

China is now increasing her influence on both Nepal and Bhutan to counter India's ambition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

wanglaokan said:


> Or Sikkim get independent from India.
> 
> China is now increasing her influence on both Nepal and Bhutan to counter India's ambition.



Sikkim will always be part of India and also India don't have any plan to make Bangladesh its 29th state. Indira Gandhi, the prime minister of India during 1971 said to BBC that India has no plan to make BD as its another state. It will remain as a separate country. Indians respect Bangladesh's struggle to liberation from Pakistan. Pakistan has ZERO similarity with Bangladesh but ironically stupid British regime divided Bengal in two parts. If any govt. of India had such plan to make Bangladesh a state of India forget Bangladeshis, Indians , especially West Bengal people will first protest and give blood to save Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> It has been nearly 7 decades since the British left.
> 
> Look at Sri Lanka. Even with a 25 year civil war that had been instigated by India it is heading towards middle income levels.
> 
> BD would be far ahead of India now if it was not for the fact that it could only start it's development in 1971. Still it has just passed the 1K GDP/capita mark this year and only around 400 dollars behind India now.
> 
> South Asia is backward because of religious intolerance and the mistake that created a Hindu state called India, and a Muslim state called Pakistan. Religion is not a good enough reason to push people into a single state.



Indian GDP/Cap will be less than BD if you take the real conversion rate of Rupee..


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

wanglaokan said:


> *China could build 10 hospitals even better than this for free if you like it.*
> 
> 
> Like?



First build it and then speak. Chinese have a knack of act like giving and taking more than it gives.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

IamBengali said:


> Sikkim will always be part of India and also India don't have any plan to make Bangladesh its 29th state. Indira Gandhi, the prime minister of India during 1971 said to BBC that India has no plan to make BD as its another state. It will remain as a separate country. Indians respect Bangladesh's struggle to liberation from Pakistan. Pakistan has ZERO similarity with Bangladesh but ironically stupid British regime divided Bengal in two parts. If any govt. of India had such plan to make Bangladesh a state of India forget Bangladeshis, Indians , especially West Bengal people will first protest and give blood to save Bangladesh.



You should go and ask your other brothers from West Bengal and Tripura and Asssam to join in greater Bangladesh.. ... 

We love you guys... 



Rajaraja Chola said:


> First build it and then speak. Chinese have a knack of act like giving and taking more than it gives.!



They built a whole bunch of them specially bridges in Bangladesh.



wanglaokan said:


> Or Sikkim get independent from India.
> 
> China is now increasing her influence on both Nepal and Bhutan to counter India's ambition.




China should go ahead and build the deep sea port in Bangladesh.

This govt (BAL) is very vulnerable and has nowhere to go except China for assistance. China should capitalize this and build a permanent presence in BD.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

iajdani said:


> You should go and ask your other brothers from West Bengal and Tripura and Asssam to join in greater Bangladesh.. ...
> 
> We love you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> They built a whole bunch of them specially bridges in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China should go ahead and build the deep sea port in Bangladesh.
> 
> This govt is very vulnerable and has nowhere to go except China for assistance. China should capitalize this and build a permanent presence in BD.



They did it free? Even India is building 50000 homes in SL for free. What have China done freely?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Rajaraja Chola said:


> They did it free? Even India is building 50000 homes in SL for free. What have China done freely?



50000 homes for illegal indian (tamil) in Srilanka?


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> 50000 homes for illegal indian (tamil) in Srilanka?



How are you feeling today.


----------



## IamBengali

Guys, which Indian Hospital looks awesome? Dhaka's one or Chittagong's ?

This is *Chittagong Apollo 'INDIAN' hospital *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

iajdani said:


> 50000 homes for illegal indian (tamil) in Srilanka?



Lol... Dont have the balls to counter the truth in ma post. Dont deviate from the topic coward.


----------



## 帅的一匹

iajdani said:


> You should go and ask your other brothers from West Bengal and Tripura and Asssam to join in greater Bangladesh.. ...
> 
> We love you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> They built a whole bunch of them specially bridges in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China should go ahead and build the deep sea port in Bangladesh.
> 
> This govt (BAL) is very vulnerable and has nowhere to go except China for assistance. China should capitalize this and build a permanent presence in BD.


BD is a nation worth of respect, I would like to say a tenacious one. China will try it's best to keep the stability of the sub-continent. India's contemplate on BD land is very obvious since1971. If the India leaning goverment fail to control, I think India will deploy army against BD to dictate through gun. The freedom spiritual of BD people shall never die for those small potatoes Indians give you. China is with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

wanglaokan said:


> BD is a nation worth of respect, I would like to say a tenacious one. China will try it's best to keep the stability of the sub-continent. India's contemplate on BD land is very obvious since1971. If the India leaning goverment fail to control, I think India will deploy army against BD to dictate through gun. The freedom spiritual of BD people shall never die for those small potatoes Indians give you. China is with you.



First try to keep the stability of China and its neighbour first..! Tackle , Japan, SK, Taiwan, US and ASEAN countries..! I am really glad the leadership of China is not as dumb as you


----------



## TopCat

wanglaokan said:


> BD is a nation worth of respect, I would like to say a tenacious one. China will try it's best to keep the stability of the sub-continent. India's contemplate on BD land is very obvious since1971. If the India leaning goverment fail to control, I think India will deploy army against BD to dictate through gun. The freedom spiritual of BD people shall never die for those small potatoes Indians give you. China is with you.




You did not get my point. This govt has to be more pro china than anybody else before as they dont have anywhere to go. They aint getting much from West, India is a beggar itself. The only remaining option is China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

If India loves BAngladeshis so much as they claim, why the hell those BSF keep shooting BD people jump over the fence just make their ends meet in India? Indian always lie


----------



## IND151

Good thread.

Off-coarse gang of four and many members wont appreciate it.


----------



## TopCat

Rajaraja Chola said:


> First try to keep the stability of China and its neighbour first..! Tackle , Japan, SK, Taiwan, US and ASEAN countries..! I am really glad the leadership of China is not as dumb as you



Japan, SK, Taiwan, US and ASEAN are all civilized countries and i am sure the conflict end in rhetoric but south asia is a complete different ball game and china has a major role to play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

wanglaokan said:


> If India loves BAngladeshis so much as they claim, why the hell those BSF keep shooting BD people *jump over the fence *just make their ends meet in India? Indian always lie


----------



## IND151

IamBengali said:


> Here in defense pk some BD members who are anti-India are trolling every day by saying 'India is my bal' (India is my pubic hair). In Hindi and Urdu bal means hair and in Bangla it is a slang word for pubic hair. Anti-Awami League people call Awami League (AL) BAL since the full name is Bangladesh Awami League. Yeah, its funny but these people never realize that B means Bangladesh. They insult their identity as Bangladeshi because they can't still get the fact that India has saved BD from western wing of Pakistan and acted as savior to help Bengalis in liberation struggle.
> 
> I will only talk by articles. I will prove how shameless these anti Indians and anti liberation forces of BD PDF members are.
> 
> 
> We can't take our breakfast if India don't supply wheat.
> 
> *India exports highest portions of wheat to Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India exports 5 lakh tonnes wheat in last 5 months - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> We would have been without electricity if India didn't give us some power.
> 
> *India exports 500 MW electricity to Bangladesh*
> _Going to work for 1300 MW soon _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India begins power export to Bangladesh
> 
> We even give Kurbani by Indian cows. We even earn foreign currency by exporting Indian cows to Arabian countries.
> 
> *India informally sends millions of cattle, camel and goat to Bangladesh during Eid ul Adha *
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cows and bulls smuggled to Bangladesh - CNN iReport
> 
> Shopping centers are filled with all Indian dresses during Eid ul Fitr. Girls are not interested to buy 'Deshi' dresses during Eid. They prefer Indian / 'bollywood' dresses. When demand is there supply is there.
> 
> * Indian clothes flood Bangladesh during Eid*
> 
> 
> Indian clothes flood Lalmonirhat | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> People here may not know who are the BD actors but they know even the name of an extra in bollywood films. We get to see a bollywood film just 1 day after its release in India through pirated DVDs. Here in PDF those who curse India by saying India is my bal follow Bollywood thoroughly on their TV and PC. Double faced.
> 
> *Bollywood craze in Bangladesh *
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Bangladesh: The Curse of Bollywood
> 
> Here those who bash India 24/7 use Airtel also. See the double standard nature of these anti Indian forces.
> 
> *8.3 million Bangladeshis use Bharti Airtel sim cards*
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh is the most profitable venture of Bharti Airtel outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airtel Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *All the multinational chains are managed by Indians in Bangladesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *90% Bangladeshis use Unilever Bangladesh products (subsidiary of Hindustan Unilever)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Almost 90 to 95% channels in Bangladesh are Indian channels. If any cable operator wants to air English channels they use INDIAN DTH *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Indian BD members get quality health treatment from Apollo Hospitals, Dhaka. Another one is right now in construction in Chittagong. Apollo Hospital is the largest hospital chain in India and first international standard hospital ever in Bangladesh
> 
> *5 lakh Bangladeshis visit India every year for health treatment and education but yet certain BD members here hate India.*
> 
> 
> 
> India decides to adopt liberal visa policy with Bangladesh - Livemint
> 
> Do you think we have any right to bash India every now and then? But here in PDF you will see it. Double standard has a limit. So shameless.
> 
> *Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited Indian hospital in Bangladesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more how much Bangladesh is depended on India. I may be pro-Indian Bangladeshi but I have valid reasons to be one but why do these certain BD members in PDF bash India 24/7? They take breakfast with Indian bread and butter, give Kurbani by Indian cows, buy latest trendy Indian cloths for girl friend and wife during Eid, Watch bollywood, watch Star plus, Sony, Colors, Zee TV, even if they watch sports channel its also coming from India.
> 
> Don't you think this is a double faced character of anti-Indian BD members in PDF? India helps us in almost every sector but still there are some shameless people who deny this reality.
> 
> I am proud to be Indian dalal.



Thanks for Info


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> Indian GDP/Cap will be less than BD if you take the real conversion rate of Rupee..



Do you wanna do the math for us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

China shall invest more to help BD set up its own infrastructure, military aid shall also be brought up to date.


----------



## TopCat

wanglaokan said:


> If India loves BAngladeshis so much as they claim, why the hell those BSF keep shooting BD people jump over the fence just make their ends meet in India? Indian always lie



Cross border movement of people are very normal in BD-India border like any other border. Millions of Indians comes here for work and we are the 4th largest destination for Indian worker. We never complain as because we believe in sharing our meals with the less fortunate. But Indians thinks in otherwise.



Roybot said:


> Do you wanna do the math for us ?



Nope its been done by Feds of USA few months back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Saiful Islam said:


> First of all, no we do not want to be a part of India to take us down with them, we face our own internal problems, I don't think unification with a country that faces disgusting sanitation problems is going to help. I am sorry that the PDF Bangladeshis have an anti-India stance, most Bangladeshis have animosity towards India and this is nothing new, since the recent events in my country the animosity has grown significantly.
> 
> We are not Jamaati, we are not Hefazat, we are not part of any Islamic group what so ever, this is what you fail to understand. When you say these things it is so damn pointless and you make your self sound stupid.


then why is that over 500,00 Bangladeshis come here in India each year to get better treatment!!if you really don't want to have a relation with us then why the heck more than 20 million illegal bangladeshis are currently living all around India!you know the feeling is kinda mutual here in Bengal.we really don't want India to have any sort of relation with Bangladesh as it's our State that is bearing the brunt of illegal BD immigrants and once Mr.Narendra Modi comes in power,we will quietly round them up and ship them back to their own country.
Bengal is only for Indians and not for the illegal BD immigrants.Period!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Mike_Brando said:


> then why is that over 500,00 Bangladeshis come here in India each year to get better treatment!!if you really don't want to have a relation with us then why the heck more than 20 million illegal bangladeshis are currently living all around India!you know the feeling is kinda mutual here in Bengal.we really don't want India to have any sort of relation with Bangladesh as it's our State that is bearing the brunt of illegal BD immigrants and once Mr.Narendra Modi comes in power,we will quietly round them up and ship them back to their own country.
> Bengal is only for Indians and not for the illegal BD immigrants.Period!!



Be careful, Modi may round you up with them as well and ship along...


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

iajdani said:


> Japan, SK, Taiwan, US and ASEAN are all civilized countries and i am sure the conflict end in rhetoric but south asia is a complete different ball game and china has a major role to play.



Who are you? Official spokesperson for Japan, SK, Taiwan? As usual you ran away from the post I quoted before unable to reply with ur tail between ur legs. 
Its my mistake trying to debate with idiots .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

iajdani said:


> We are not targetting India because its a Hindu, but we are targeting it because it is assshole


r e lungi do your lungi dance without any fuss,okay!i will make sure that you receive your stipulated remuneration from RAW in due time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

wanglaokan said:


> If India loves BAngladeshis so much as they claim, why the hell those BSF keep shooting BD people jump over the fence just make their ends meet in India? Indian always lie



So did u welcome illegal people coming into ur country. Bangladeshis kindly note this. Since China is prosperous than India, kindly pole vault directly into China. Indians shall help in free transit to China.


----------



## TopCat

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Who are you? Official spokesperson for Japan, SK, Taiwan? As usual you ran away from the post I quoted before unable to reply with ur tail between ur legs.
> Its my mistake trying to debate with idiots .




Is that the great Tamil king in your avatar???


----------



## Mike_Brando

iajdani said:


> Be careful, Modi may round you up with them as well and ship along...


na re baba after all ami toh r lungidhari bangaldeshi noi.i am an Indian Bengali and hence Mr.Modi won't do a thing to me as he knows that Bengalis are the backbone of India,but i can't say the same about the illegal BD lungis..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

@arp2041 Major ji..! Kidhar se dekho..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Rajaraja Chola said:


> @arp2041 Major ji..! Kidhar se dekho..!



kidhar se dekho ?


----------



## TopCat

Mike_Brando said:


> na re baba after all ami toh r lungidhari bangaldeshi noi.i am an Indian Bengali and hence Mr.Modi won't do a thing to me as he knows that Bengalis are the backbone of India,but i can't say the same about the illegal BD lungis..



Even though Modi has a thing against those hindus who eats cows.. (i mean they look different than higher caste)


----------



## IamBengali

iajdani said:


> Is that the great Tamil king in your avatar???



He looks better than you in any day.

This @iajdani is a Jamaati poster in PDF. My dear Indian brothers, please don't misunderstood Bangladeshis. Bangladesh is a liberal country. BNP-Jamaat had a master plan to make our country a terrorist Taliban country during Khaleda's regime. You people just should red list that Khaleda Zia in your list of terrorist leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

iajdani said:


> Even though Modi has a thing against those hindus who eats cows.. (i mean they look different than higher caste)


man you are forgetting one thing that the Bengali people don't eat cows rather most of us respect and revere that animal for providing us with milk.so you failed again,you see....
on a serious note,do you guys also wear lungis while going to work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

IamBengali said:


> He looks better than you in any day.
> 
> This @iajdani is a Jamaati poster in PDF. My dear Indian brothers, please don't misunderstood Bangladeshis. Bangladesh is a liberal country. BNP-Jamaat had a master plan to make our country a terrorist Taliban country during Khaleda's tenure. You people just should red list that Khaleda Zia in your list of terrorist leaders.



Now you are for a beauty contest.. !!! hahahaha... 
Are you wearing pink now a days???


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

chak de INDIA said:


> kidhar se dekho ?



Idhar me  PS: My hindi is not that good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Mike_Brando said:


> man you are forgetting one thing that the Bengali people don't eat cows rather most of us respect and revere that animal for providing us with milk.so you failed again,you see....
> on a serious note,do you guys also wear lungis while going to work




Well, lungi is not originally our dress. We used to wear Dhuti but once we found the true God then people thought of Dhuti being a vulgure dress which exposes the most of the lower part of the body including balls. So they found a better alternative close to native culture are lungis and Pajamas. Now a days pajamas and pants are getting more popular and lungis will get extinct like what happen to dhutis.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

iajdani said:


> Now you are for a beauty contest.. !!! hahahaha...
> Are you wearing pink now a days???



Iajdani have made a comedy..! What a humour sense..!
Everybody kindly laugh at his so called joke..!


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> Nope its been done by Feds of USA few months back



Do you wanna maybe share it with us then?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IamBengali

iajdani said:


> Now you are for a beauty contest.. !!! hahahaha...
> Are you wearing pink now a days???



If you don't have any decent look to post your face on avatar. Don't post it. Honestly just look at your avatar, man. Its my request to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

IamBengali said:


> If you don't have any decent look to post your face on avatar. Don't post it. Honestly just look at your avatar. Its my request to you.



I just posted it for you to kiss my back..


----------



## 45'22'

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Iajdani have made a comedy..! What a humour sense..!
> Everybody kindly laugh at his so called joke..!



there are 2 types of comedians....one is kapil sharma type......2nd one is rahul gandhi type.......
i can assure you he is not kapil sharma type

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

iajdani said:


> I just posted it for you to kiss my back..



Lame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

45'22' said:


> there are 2 types of comedians....one is kapil sharma type......2nd one is rahul gandhi type.......
> i can assure you he is not kapil sharma type



Who is that kapil sharma? post a youtube link


----------



## RayOfLight

@IamBengali , hope you have all the proofs to show that you are Bengali to your BD bros in PDF or they will dismiss u as false flagger..


----------



## LaBong

UKBengali said:


> It has been nearly 7 decades since the British left.
> 
> Look at Sri Lanka. Even with a 25 year civil war that had been instigated by India it is heading towards middle income levels.
> 
> BD would be far ahead of India now if it was not for the fact that it could only start it's development in 1971. Still it has just passed the 1K GDP/capita mark this year and only around 400 dollars behind India now.
> 
> South Asia is backward because of religious intolerance and the mistake that created a Hindu state called India, and a Muslim state called Pakistan. Religion is not a good enough reason to push people into a single state.



Stop piggybacking Sri lanka and other states, and concentrate on yourself. It's not that you didn't exist before 71 and colonized but you were part of independent government which enjoyed high growth rate during 60s. You are just being another Bangladeshi who have excuses for everything. But the truth is you have been bread basket of world for better part of your existence, have no industry except heavy polluting RMG which routinely kills worker because of poor safety measures, your extremists run amok at the streets of your capital which is most uninhabitable city in the world and most of you jump the sinking ship at the first chance you get.I could have go one and on but you get the drift!

India is as much a Hindu country as much you are a jamati terrorist. In fact minorities are growing in population, literacy and wealth in India than in your country where they are hounded from their home by jamati and bnp thugs. It's time for you too wake up from your wet dream of India getting disintegrated and have a reality check of the cesspool you call home.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xTra

iajdani said:


> I just posted it for you to kiss my back..



I am sorry but your are looking drunk in your Avatar Pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

xTra said:


> I am sorry but your are looking drunk in your Avatar Pic.



yea .. it was morning selfi the first thing in the office.. but i love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

xTra said:


> I am sorry but your are looking drunk in your Avatar Pic.



These Jamaatis generally go to night disco bar once a week. I have already posted Jamaat leader's son dancing and kissing a bar girl in a night club.



RayOfLight said:


> @IamBengali , hope you have all the proofs to show that you are Bengali to your BD bros in PDF or they will dismiss u as false flagger..



I don't need to proof that. Admin knows it very well where I am and I know it very well who I am. So I don't need to proof it.

Whenever you guys see any Jamaati posting BS in PDF just refer him to this thread. You will be able to catch them with their pants down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

iajdani said:


> Who is that kapil sharma? post a youtube link


----------



## IamBengali

*99% buses, trucks, public buses are all Indian buses.* @iajdani also comes to his office after a whole night of stress through Indian buses.













*@iajdani, remove your avatar. You look DRUNK. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

This *Jatrabari Flyover* is made by *Indian *company *Simplex*. Country's first elevated expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## securityofficer

UKBengali said:


> Stop this propaganda at once
> 
> No true Bangladeshi patriot would want anything to do with that artificial Indian state.
> 
> India has a strategic reason to keep BD down as a successful BD would call into question the whole idea of this multi-ethnic mess that India is.


what fck is BD an Indian state you are free nation have gut to take on your failure and sucess if india is so powerful so interfering you would have not bought weapon from china


----------



## extra terrestrial

LaBong said:


> Stop piggybacking Sri lanka and other states, and concentrate on yourself. It's not that you didn't exist before 71 and colonized but you were part of independent government which enjoyed high growth rate during 60s. You are just being another Bangladeshi who have excuses for everything. But the truth is you have been bread basket of world for better part of your existence, have no industry except heavy polluting RMG which routinely kills worker because of poor safety measures, your extremists run amok at the streets of your capital which is most uninhabitable city in the world and most of you jump the sinking ship at the first chance you get.I could have go one and on but you get the drift!
> 
> India is as much a Hindu country as much you are a jamati terrorist. In fact minorities are growing in population, literacy and wealth in India than in your country where they are hounded from their home by jamati and bnp thugs. It's time for you too wake up from your wet dream of India getting disintegrated and have a reality check of the cesspool you call home.



At least we are in a better state than the dirt called West Bengal. LOL sometimes I wonder why West Bengal missed out from the group called BIMARUs, you guys should have perfectly fit there, or is it because the term was coined by a West Bengali? Everyone in the sub continent knows how the rest of India eyes West Bengal, they consider you as bunch of inferior beings. We have actually passed 24 years more of colonial rule (yes the East Pakistan period was no less than colonialism), but you, even after starting 24 years ahead and inheriting the inormous wealth and the developed Kolkata from the British, still lag behind us. And yeah, there must be more but I don't know much about this poor state called West Bengal as nobody really talk about you, even the Indian media doesn't consider you guys important enough to highlight West Bengal in their reports, forget about the international media.


----------



## securityofficer

Skies said:


> Good question raised if it is double standard by PDF Bangladeshis. No it's not double standard.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> 1. We do not get these free.
> 2. US nuked Japan, does Japan stopped trading with USA?
> 3. China has issues with Japan and US, did china stopped trading with them or vice verse.
> 4. People are moving into Hollyhood, you are clung with Bollyhood yet?
> 5. Many countries hate US, not hollyhood.
> 6. We buy from India does not mean we can not sustain with out Indian export, in fact, they can't bear the lost of BD market, such a huge market. It;s about mutual benefit and economics.
> 
> continuing........
> 
> 7. We have Thiland, China, Burma, and PK to get our grains and foods imported, may be import cost would be higher, but if BD-India relation reaches futher more worse to some extant, we dont mind paying some extra for our foods.
> 
> 8. We are not extremist or mean minded that we would stop buying our neighbors goods unless some war breaks out. But on the other hand, India is mean minded, that it puts hundreds excuses and barriers when BD wants to export into India..
> 
> continuing........
> 
> 9. What do you think why so many people died at the hands of BAL? Because they are suppressed to nail Indian hegemony and Hippocracy. Once BAL is oust and people get more aware through the main steam media, people would think to use Indian products less.
> 
> 10. Once we get a route to China through Burma and get the Burmese lands for agriculture lease, we wont have to depend on India do rice, onion or Dals. For that we would need a freindly relation with Burma and future strategic plan for the sake of BD's future food security. Who knows if India raise the price in future.
> 
> continuing.........
> 
> 11. Where people dies more in hunger and poverty? huh you clueless genius, India or BD? And you say we depend on India.
> 
> 12. I never used bal but BAL [Bangladeshs Awami League], using slang works do not work.
> 
> continuing.........
> 
> 13. If India is friendly why India does not allow BD channels, because they feel insecure, and on the other hand, we being more generous are loosing our cultural and social values, our families are splitting today.
> 
> 14. You are talking about multinational franchise in BD run by Indians, tell me how may multinational companies run in India without severe bureaucratic conditions and barriers in India, Coke, Chain retail shops, fast foods? On the other hand BAL has given free hand to Indian companies in BD in illegal way in last 5 years.
> 
> 15. About electricity import from India, well India got electric cable connectivity and transit which is why India exports current here, and its was also an unbalanced deal between Indina nd BAL.
> 
> Finished


brainwashed


----------



## Soms

extra terrestrial said:


> At least we are in a better state than the dirt called West Bengal. LOL sometimes I wonder why West Bengal missed out from the group called BIMARUs, you guys should have perfectly fit there, or is it because the term was coined by a West Bengali? Everyone in the sub continent knows how the rest of India eyes West Bengal, they consider you as bunch of inferior beings. We have actually passed 24 years more of colonial rule (yes the East Pakistan period was no less than colonialism), but you, even after starting 24 years ahead and inheriting the inormous wealth and the developed Kolkata from the British, still lag behind us. And yeah, there must be more but I don't know much about this poor state called West Bengal as nobody really talk about you, even the Indian media doesn't consider you guys important enough to highlight West Bengal in their reports, forget about the international media.


Thoda aur parishram karte toh is ganit parisksha mey uttirna ho jate! EPIC FAIL

West Bengal GDP (nominal) = US$ 116.1 billion in 2012-13
Bangladesh GDP (nominal) = $116.4 billion in 2012-13

Industry In West Bengal, Information, About West Bengal's GDP Details
Bangladesh Home

You win by BDT 2300 crore  Congratulations
I'm not even delving into the population aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> At least we are in a better state than the dirt called West Bengal. LOL sometimes I wonder why West Bengal missed out from the group called BIMARUs, you guys should have perfectly fit there, or is it because the term was coined by a West Bengali? Everyone in the sub continent knows how the rest of India eyes West Bengal, they consider you as bunch of inferior beings. We have actually passed 24 years more of colonial rule (yes the East Pakistan period was no less than colonialism), but you, even after starting 24 years ahead and inheriting the inormous wealth and the developed Kolkata from the British, still lag behind us. And yeah, there must be more but I don't know much about this poor state called West Bengal as nobody really talk about you, even the Indian media doesn't consider you guys important enough to highlight West Bengal in their reports, forget about the international media.



Have you vented your frustration? Now line up in front of Visa office to get a free entry to West Bengal to get your knee fixed or appendix removed using our healthcare which run with our tax payers money. 

Lag behind you? lay off the cough syrup and have a reality check. We are ahead of you in every sector of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

LaBong said:


> Have you vented your frustration? Now line up in front of Visa office to get a free entry to West Bengal to get your knee fixed or appendix removed using our healthcare which run with our tax payers money.
> 
> Lag behind you? lay off the cough syrup and have a reality check. We are ahead of you in every sector of life.



Honestly, the people of West Bengal never gain media attention, they should be dubbed "the lost Indians", why is it Indian media is always showing the Punjabis or the North Indian ethnic groups, because they are light, fair and smell like rose petals. 

See I still care about my West Bengali brothers (lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Dear Indian brothers, I may get banned soon here in PDF but keep fighting with terrorist Jamaatis who are maligning our country Bangladesh which is in its principle a secular peace loving country. Also they are a big threat to your country India as well. So if you defend Bangladesh you will indirectly defend India as well. Don't let Jamaati influence to rule here in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saiful Islam

IamBengali said:


> Dear Indian brothers, I may be banned soon here in PDF but keep fighting with terrorist Jamaatis who are maligning our country Bangladesh which is in its principle a secular peace loving country. Also they are a big threat to your country India as well. So if you defend Bangladesh you will indirectly defend India as well. Don't let Jamaati influence to rule here in PDF.





Lmaoooooo!!!!!!! "Also they are a big threat to your country India", Allah ei bondha reh basow


----------



## 45'22'

Saiful Islam said:


> Honestly, the people of West Bengal never gain media attention, they should be dubbed "the lost Indians", why is it Indian media is always showing the Punjabis or the North Indian ethnic groups, because they are light, fair and smell like rose petals.
> 
> See I still care about my West Bengali brothers (lol).


what are you talking about mate......

in development......kolkata is among the 4 metro cities of India
in sports.....you see kkr,dada,mohun bagan etc etc

westbengal's gdp is similar to bangladesh gdp......lone Indians....are you kidding or what

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## extra terrestrial

Soms said:


> Thoda aur parishram karte toh is ganit parisksha mey uttirna ho jate! EPIC FAIL
> 
> West Bengal GDP (nominal) = US$ 116.1 billion in 2012-13
> Bangladesh GDP (nominal) = $116.4 billion in 2012-13
> 
> Industry In West Bengal, Information, About West Bengal's GDP Details
> Bangladesh Home
> 
> You win by BDT 2300 crore  Congratulations
> I'm not even delving into the population aspect.



Really disappointed to see that you are a feather of the same bird, the nominal GDP of Bangladesh stands at $153 billion, GDP swells, per capita income crosses $1,000 | Statistical agency starts calculations using 2005-06 as new base year , *Bangladesh's economy is almost 1.5 times larger than that of West Bengal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Saiful Islam said:


> Honestly, the people of West Bengal never gain media attention, they should be dubbed "the lost Indians", why is it Indian media is always showing the Punjabis or the North Indian ethnic groups, because they are light, fair and smell like rose petals.
> 
> See I still care about my West Bengali brothers (lol).



Why you have sword under such a holy kalima in your avatar? Please, if you have problem with others that's another issue but please don't give our religion Islam a terror image. You know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

IamBengali said:


> Why you have sword under such a holy kalima in your avatar? Please, if you have problem with others that's another issue but please don't give our religion Islam a terror image. You know what I mean.



Only an idiot would ask this question and this further more reinforces the fact that you are not...Never mind.The sword was for defensive combat, our rasool used this in major battles during his presence for defense. Many of the non muslims at that time hated our rasool very much.



IamBengali said:


> Why you have sword under such a holy kalima in your avatar? Please, if you have problem with others that's another issue but please don't give our religion Islam a terror image. You know what I mean.



Who said the sword connotes terror? Part of the '5 K's' for the sikhs is Kara (Bangle) Kara and Kirpan, which means carrying a small compact knife around the neck or somewhere not sure, does it mean their religion is of terror, no it is a symbol for the hardship they have been through.


----------



## DarkPrince

modi is coming lets see how AL handles the situation


----------



## Saiful Islam

IamBengali said:


> Why you have sword under such a holy kalima in your avatar? Please, if you have problem with others that's another issue but please don't give our religion Islam a terror image. You know what I mean.



And who are you to question my avatar? I put whatever I like.


----------



## IamBengali

Saiful Islam said:


> And who are you to question my avatar? I put whatever I like.




Did I say you to remove it? Islam is not a property for you. Its for 150 million adherents who love Islam. Due to you guys extreme attitude regarding Islam you are defaming our Rasool by admitting Rasool spread Islam by sword, not by love and compassion. Don't give a terror image. Sword thing don't work in today's time. Love others. You will also be loved in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

LaBong said:


> Have you vented your frustration? Now line up in front of Visa office to get a free entry to West Bengal to get your knee fixed or appendix removed using our healthcare which run with our tax payers money.
> Lag behind you? lay off the cough syrup and have a reality check. We are ahead of you in every sector of life.



Actually yes, many apply for the Indian visa for medical treatments but their main destination is Chennai/Delhi etc, they just use West Bengal as a transit to pass, not to get the low class healthcare from West Bengal. And most of these people are from lower income families as good medical treatment in Bangladesh is a bit expensive compare to India. My cousin's driver just had a visit to India in this regard.

Well who I'm talking to, you guys love to be in delusion than be it, keep chewing the leftovers of British rule. Anyway, it will be a gigantic waste of time to argue with a West Bengali, you are not in the same level as we are, nobody really care about you guys, you are behind us and will remain so.


----------



## Saiful Islam

IamBengali said:


> Did I say you to remove it? Islam is not only a property for you. Its for 150 million adherents who love Islam. Due to you guys extreme attitude regarding Islam you are defaming our Rasool by admitting Rasool spread Islam by sword, not by love and compassion. Don't give a terror image. Sword thing don't work in today's time. Love others. You will also be loved in return.



Firstly, I said who are you to question it, not remove it. Secondly, I never said our Rasool SAWS spreaded Islam by the sword, did I say that? No. Islam is everyone's property yes, when did I say it wasn't? I never gave a terror image, you perceive the sword to be a "terror image" while I see it as a symbol of hardship our Rasool SAWS went through for us. Khalaas.


----------



## PoKeMon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ah I see. Thanks for the explanation.



Dalal is not traitor in meaning

Dalal means broker. But if someone call you dalal of foreign powers(who are anti national), then you obviously becomes traitor.


----------



## IamBengali

Saiful Islam said:


> Firstly, I said who are you to question it, not remove it. Secondly, I never said our Rasool SAWS spreaded Islam by the sword, did I say that? No. Islam is everyone's property yes, when did I say it wasn't? I never gave a terror image, you perceive the sword to be a "terror image" while I see it as a symbol of hardship our Rasool SAWS went through for us. Khalaas.



Okay. keep your sword with you. Jannah is guaranteed.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Saiful Islam said:


> Honestly, the people of West Bengal never gain media attention, they should be dubbed "the lost Indians", why is it Indian media is always showing the Punjabis or the North Indian ethnic groups, because they are light, fair and smell like rose petals.
> See I still care about my West Bengali brothers (lol).



Actually the West Bengalis don't have any self esteem, they are content with their inferior status,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually yes, many apply for the Indian visa for medical treatments but their main destination is Chennai/Delhi etc, they just use West Bengal as a transit to pass, not to get the low class healthcare from West Bengal. And most of these people are from lower income families as good medical treatment in Bangladesh is a bit expensive compare to India. My cousin's driver just had a visit to India in this regard.
> 
> Well who I'm talking to, you guys love to be in delusion than be it, keep chewing the leftovers of British rule. Anyway, it will be a gigantic waste of time to argue with a West Bengali, you are not in the same level as we are, nobody really care about you guys, you are behind us and will remain so.



Yeah right bangladesh is next to Scandinavia with timurid's warriors roaming free. It is the center of universe and President of United States recently been caught pole vaulting into it!  

Is @PlanetSoldier your driver by the way? Although he found his savior in West Bengal and didn't have to look any further! I'm sure it's the same for most of you!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saiful Islam

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually the West Bengalis don't have any self esteem, they are content with their inferior status,



I was always curious to why one of the largest ethnic groups in India, the West Bengalis, are never spoken about. I think everything is cleared up now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Saiful Islam said:


> Honestly, the people of West Bengal never gain media attention, they should be dubbed "the lost Indians", why is it Indian media is always showing the Punjabis or the North Indian ethnic groups, because they are light, fair and smell like rose petals.
> 
> See I still care about my West Bengali brothers (lol).




It seems all the humiliation by West Pakistan still runs deep inside you!  Don't worry we are fine with North Indians portraying Bengalis(the Indian ones) in Bollywood films and they look pretty authentic at it.  

I can't blame west pakistanis though, you look like a cross between undertaker and dipjol, and you are one of the good looking sample of Bangladesh!  

Come to think about it, there might be truth about @IamBengali being Indian, going by his profile picture where he looks quite tolerable!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## extra terrestrial

Saiful Islam said:


> I was always curious to why one of the largest ethnic groups in India, the West Bengalis, are never spoken about. I think everything is cleared up now.



Some people are destined to remain unfortunate, West Bengal will remain this unfortunate part of South Asia, sad but true ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

LaBong said:


> Yeah right bangladesh is next to Scandinavia with timurid's warriors roaming free. It is the center of universe and President of United States recently been caught pole vaulting into it!
> 
> Is @PlanetSoldier your driver by the way? Although he found his savior in West Bengal and didn't have to look any further! I'm sure it's the same for most of you!



Timurid? Oh sorry your martial race Punjabis who are of "Scythian" descent,


LaBong said:


> It seems all the humiliation by West Pakistan still runs deep inside you!  Don't worry we are fine with North Indians portraying Bengalis(the Indian ones) in Bollywood films and they look pretty authentic at it.
> 
> I can't blame west pakistanis though, you look like a cross between undertaker and dipjol, and you are one of the good looking sample of Bangladesh!
> 
> Come to think about it, there might be truth about @IamBengali being Indian, going by his profile picture where he looks quite tolerable!




Yeah, I've seen the Indians in the UK that hop on public transport everyday smelling like god knows what, Ghee and a mix of hair oil not to mention they're Black as fudge. Dipjol? Not sure what that is. The Pakistanis, frankly I don't give a toss about what they think. IamBengali looks like a Bollywood fanatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Saiful Islam said:


> Timurid? Oh sorry your martial race Punjabis who are of "Scythian" descent,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the Indians in the UK that hop on public transport everyday smelling like god knows what, Ghee and a mix of hair oil not to mention they're Black as fudge. Dipjol? Not sure what that is. The Pakistanis, frankly I don't give a toss about what they think. IamBengali looks like a Bollywood fanatic.



You are a syleti Muslim in UK with quite extreme religious trait and you are stereotyping others?  What has this world come to? Please retreat to your "Indian" curry shop before I heap more abuse at you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soms

extra terrestrial said:


> Really disappointed to see that you are a feather of the same bird, the nominal GDP of Bangladesh stands at $153 billion, GDP swells, per capita income crosses $1,000 | Statistical agency starts calculations using 2005-06 as new base year , *Bangladesh's economy is almost 1.5 times larger than that of West Bengal.*



WB- Area. • Total, 88,752 km2
Bangladesh- Area: total: 147,570 km²

You are disapproving this fact too?

I like the "India bird"!
But I'm not jingoistic about it.

My whole point of putting the GDP was just a repartee to your earlier post!

The megapolis Dhaka is under NO circumstance UNDERDEVELOPED!
Its bigger and monetarily richer than Kolkata and no one can dispute that

But West Bengal and Bangladesh both have their share of the "dirt poor"

Infact ...we all ...by that I mean participants posting here have to be from middle class + backgrounds.
Internet is indeed still a luxury for the entire subcontinent.
Who are we to comment of the state of poverty??

Mind you....I have no problems in Bangladesh leading West Bengal over GDP.
I would say why stop at 1.5x....it should be 2x + for godsake...its a bloody country.
WB is merely a state

The kind of growth opportunities BD has (be it BNP or AL) if it capitalizes on them.....it will be miles apart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

LaBong said:


> You are a syleti Muslim in UK with quite extreme religious trait and you are stereotyping others?  What has this world come to? Please retreat to your "Indian" curry shop before I heap more abuse at you!



We're making billions off kebab and curry houses. What's there to laugh at? Sylheti Muslim, correct, something you already no but pointlessly mentioning? Extreme religious trait? Where? Abuse? Lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Saiful Islam said:


> We're making billions off kebab and curry houses. What's there to laugh at? Sylheti Muslim, correct, something you already no but pointlessly mentioning? Extreme religious trait? Where? Abuse? Lmao.


Nothing nothing! You must be Einstein among Syletis in UK! You're going great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Saiful Islam said:


> *Timurid? Oh sorry your martial race Punjabis who are of "Scythian" descent,*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the Indians in the UK that hop on public transport everyday smelling like god knows what, Ghee and a mix of hair oil not to mention they're Black as fudge. Dipjol? Not sure what that is. The Pakistanis, frankly I don't give a toss about what they think. IamBengali looks like a Bollywood fanatic.



what are you talking about? @LaBong is a Noakhilla if i remember correctly .


----------



## Saiful Islam

Moander said:


> what are you talking about? @LaBong is a Noakhilla if i remember correctly .



Oh Mohinder, he is a fellow East Bengali, wicked.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Saiful Islam said:


> Timurid? Oh sorry your martial race Punjabis who are of "Scythian" descent,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the Indians in the UK that hop on public transport everyday smelling like god knows what, Ghee and a mix of hair oil not to mention they're Black as fudge. Dipjol? Not sure what that is. The Pakistanis, frankly I don't give a toss about what they think. IamBengali looks like a Bollywood fanatic.



These smelly creatures now freely roam in Dhaka these days.  The sweeper in my area is from West Bengal, (Jolpaiguri District), and the most surprising part is that he's not even a Dalit, a pure Radhi Brahmin, that shows how bad the situation is in West Bengal, but then again, the West Bengalis will remain content with the honorary status as "metro" for Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

Saiful Islam said:


> We're making billions off kebab and curry houses. What's there to laugh at? Sylheti Muslim, correct, something you already no but pointlessly mentioning? Extreme religious trait? Where? Abuse? Lmao.



I'm assuming you're a Sylheti.
There is something I'm curious about.

Please answer honestly if possible.
I'm not asking this as an "Indian" but as a visitor to various parts of Sylhet, Sunamganj and Moulavibazaar for 2 years+

I'm heard Sylhetis refer to themselves as Sylheti first and Bangali or Bangladeshi later.
Most of the families have atleast one member in "Bilet" which is a perfectly fine thing to be proud off
People have some insane amount of money....repatriations are huge!
Iphones re-sell like crazy.
Its a different land out there.

I believe all this gives you a base to feel regionally superior. Its perfectly normal.
I was amazed to witness the quarrels between Noakhailas, Chatgainas, Slyhetis etc....pure entertainment

With this regional perspective i guess its Ok to identify oneself as a Sylheti first than a Bangali.
Is my assumption correct?

I hope I've not put you in a spot....if so..please ignore.

I loved the northern fringes of Sylhet BTW...beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> These smelly creatures now freely roam in Dhaka these days.  The sweeper in my area is from West Bengal, (Jolpaiguri District), and the most surprising part is that he's not even a Dalit, a pure Radhi Brahmin, that shows how bad the situation is in West Bengal, but then again, the West Bengalis will remain content with the honorary status as "metro" for Kolkata.



Does this fantasy give you solace from what Brahmins had done to you for hundreds of your in past?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

wanglaokan said:


> Like?



Like we sacrifice 4000 soldier to protect Bangladesh and impose special tax on our citizen to support Bangladesh.



Rajaraja Chola said:


> First build it and then speak. Chinese have a knack of act like giving and taking more than it gives.!




Pakistan is fast friend of China. they gave them partnership to build Gwadar port. Chine gave contract of building to Chinese company only. Brought engineers and labor from chine including the food. They made it sure that not a fraction of money goes to pakistan economy. Now they have partnership in Gwadar without contributing a single Dollar to Pakistan Economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

Saiful Islam said:


> Oh Mohinder, he is a fellow East Bengali, wicked.



Mohinder! Do you wanna perform a lungi check buddy?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

extra terrestrial said:


> These smelly creatures now freely roam in Dhaka these days.  The sweeper in my area is from West Bengal, (Jolpaiguri District), and the most surprising part is that he's not even a Dalit, a pure Radhi Brahmin, that shows how bad the situation is in West Bengal, but then again, the West Bengalis will remain content with the honorary status as "metro" for Kolkata.



You see, In India, its not only the Dalits who sweep floors..! Equality for all


----------



## Saiful Islam

Soms said:


> I'm assuming you're a Sylheti.
> There is something I'm curious about.
> 
> Please answer honestly if possible.
> I'm not asking this as an "Indian" but as a visitor to various parts of Sylhet, Sunamganj and Moulavibazaar for 2 years+
> 
> I'm heard Sylhetis refer to themselves as Sylheti first and Bangali or Bangladeshi later.
> Most of the families have atleast one member in "Bilet" which is a perfectly fine thing to be proud off
> People have some insane amount of money....repatriations are huge!
> Iphones re-sell like crazy.
> Its a different land out there.
> 
> I believe all this gives you a base to feel regionally superior. Its perfectly normal.
> I was amazed to witness the quarrels between Noakhailas, Chatgainas, Slyhetis etc....pure entertainment
> 
> With this regional perspective i guess its Ok to identify oneself as a Sylheti first than a Bangali.
> Is my assumption correct?
> 
> I hope I've not put you in a spot....if so..please ignore.
> 
> I loved the northern fringes of Sylhet BTW...beautiful



Yes when you ask them what they are, it's usually, "I'm Sylheti". Sylhetis in the UK are money makers, usually they don't make it the legal way, but the Brit Banglas (Sylhetis) in the UK are known to be hard grafters. Any blocked/stolen phone in the UK will be instantly sent to BD lol! Funny, but that's more of an Asian stereotype than just a Bengali one. I don't feel regionally superior, some of my family are from CTG as well. Noakhalis, Chatgaiyas and Sylhetis quarrel amongst each other but for minor reasons. It's because Sylhet City, (Majortilla, Khadempur areas) have had alot of influx from different regions in BD, but they're for minor reasons.


Sylhet is very beautiful, but to get the proper feel you need to go to the village sides. Also, Chittagong is very beautiful, that side resembles that South East Asian landscape, very scenic and beautiful.

In Bangladesh, you are Bangladeshi, it does occur but honestly I wasn't aware of it until a few years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Regionalism in BD is the same as anywhere but no one claims region as an identity over and above country in any serious way.... BD is unusually homogeneous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

Just to reiterate, regionalism happens everywhere, it doesn't happen as much as say India or Pakistan. Everyone is Bangladeshi in Bangladesh. If I want village life, I go back to my ancestral village, if you want to experience the Bangladeshi city life then it's definitely Dhaka, and if you want beauty and scenery then CTG or Sylhet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

Saiful Islam said:


> Yes when you ask them what they are, it's usually, "I'm Sylheti". Sylhetis in the UK are money makers, usually they don't make it the legal way, but the Brit Banglas (Sylhetis) in the UK are known to be hard grafters. Any blocked/stolen phone in the UK will be instantly sent to BD lol! Funny, but that's more of an Asian stereotype than just a Bengali one. I don't feel regionally superior, some of my family are from CTG as well. Noakhalis, Chatgaiyas and Sylhetis quarrel amongst each other but for minor reasons. It's because Sylhet City, (Majortilla, Khadempur areas) have had alot of influx from different regions in BD, but they're for minor reasons.
> 
> 
> Sylhet is very beautiful, but to get the proper feel you need to go to the village sides. Also, Chittagong is very beautiful, that side resembles that South East Asian landscape, very scenic and beautiful.
> 
> In Bangladesh, you are Bangladeshi, it does occur but honestly I wasn't aware of it until a few years ago.


Some first hand excerpts:

I was to board the Dhaka bound Regent flight.
The AC had malfunctioned. The Latinized verbatim:
"Darn you Chittagongian company. Why dont we Sylhetis have our own airline"

Flight from DAC to SING. (The queue for the aerobridge)
Passenger 1: I had a gold card. Its so crowded, I should have been upgraded!
Passenger 2: <Looks at him> Oh You are a Sylheti, I'm one too <handshakes>....Don't you hate to be in such a crowded place along with all this Bangalees.

I was like boy!!...Amazing entertainment.

IMHO, the border regions of Sylhet districts are truly serene.
Although I hate Nazimgarh..nothing special..and a complete ripoff even at corporate rates
CTG is more about elevation...hill tracts are amazing too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Soms said:


> Some first hand excerpts:
> 
> I was to board the Dhaka bound Regent flight.
> The AC had malfunctioned. The Latinized verbatim:
> "Darn you Chittagongian company. Why dont we Sylhetis have our own airline"
> 
> Flight from DAC to SING. (The queue for the aerobridge)
> Passenger 1: I had a gold card. Its so crowded, I should have been upgraded!
> Passenger 2: <Looks at him> Oh You are a Sylheti, I'm one too <handshakes>....Don't you hate to be in such a crowded place along with all this Bangalees.
> 
> I was like boy!!...Amazing entertainment.
> 
> IMHO, the border regions of Sylhet districts are truly serene.
> Although I hate Nazimgarh..nothing special..and a complete ripoff even at corporate rates
> CTG is more about elevation...hill tracts are amazing too.




That sounds like bullsh-t to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Saiful Islam said:


> *Just to reiterate, regionalism happens everywhere, it doesn't happen as much as say India or Pakistan.* Everyone is Bangladeshi in Bangladesh. If I want village life, I go back to my ancestral village, if you want to experience the Bangladeshi city life then it's definitely Dhaka, and if you want beauty and scenery then CTG or Sylhet!



Our homogeneity is our biggest strength that put us above our neighbors, but if only our leaders could utilize it!

Bro, you forgot the vast natural resources of Sylhet, from Petroleum, natural gas to Uranium, coal, limestones!



Saiful Islam said:


> That sounds like bullsh-t to me.



He's just trolling to provoke us! 

Although Nazimgarh was chosen as the best resort of Asia but he hates it!


----------



## Soms

extra terrestrial said:


> Our homogeneity is our biggest strength that put us above our neighbors, but if only our leaders could utilize it!
> 
> Bro, you forgot the vast natural resources of Sylhet, from Petroleum, natural gas to Uranium, coal, limestones!
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trolling to provoke us!
> 
> Although Nazimgarh was chosen as the best resort of Asia but he hates it!



Right I was trolling..... Hope you are happy.

What would I gain by provoking you? But since you already view me as a "bigoted India" I guess its that part doing all the talk.
The men I quoted might have been superficial for all that counts!
Is it not possible for some Bangladeshi to be a racist bigot?

You think Indians don't quarrel amongst themselves?? 

Is it too difficult to have a moderate viewpoint?

I said I hate Nazimgarh...coz of the money it charges for the quality....I thought I made that very very clear!
Infact the Lalakhal branch is miles better...as far as value for money is concerned
The view is truly breathtaking. Please avail the 270 deg view room, if you ever bother to visit.
It might be top class for someone ....why should I argue with that?

I'm relatively new to the forum....I try to avoid flame bait at all costs. 
You or anyone else might hate India...or any other nation...its virtual media...no one should care.
Its your opinion after all...and you are not shoving it down anyone's throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Soms said:


> Right I was trolling..... Hope you are happy.
> 
> What would I gain by provoking you? But since you already view me as a "bigoted India" I guess its that part doing all the talk.
> The men I quoted might have been superficial for all that counts!
> Is it not possible for some Bangladeshi to be a racist bigot?
> 
> You think Indians don't quarrel amongst themselves??
> 
> Is it too difficult to have a moderate viewpoint?
> 
> I said I hate Nazimgarh...coz of the money it charges for the quality....I thought I made that very very clear!
> Infact the Lalakhal branch is miles better...as far as value for money is concerned
> The view is truly breathtaking. Please avail the 270 deg view room, if you ever bother to visit.
> It might be top class for someone ....why should I argue with that?
> 
> I'm relatively new to the forum....I try to avoid flame bait at all costs.
> You or anyone else might hate India...or any other nation...its virtual media...no one should care.
> Its your opinion after all...and you are not shoving it down anyone's throat.



Look, I've nothing against India neither against West Bengal. Heck, I had been even termed as "rawamy dalal" many times. However, certain policies of your government do enrage me. 

That being said, my posts were replies to the guy who always look for an opportunity to whack Bangladesh due to some adventurous stories he heard related to the partition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Soms said:


> Flight from DAC to SING. (The queue for the aerobridge)
> Passenger 1: I had a gold card. Its so crowded, I should have been upgraded!
> Passenger 2: <Looks at him> Oh You are a Sylheti, I'm one too <handshakes>....*Don't you hate to be in such a crowded place along with all this Bangalees.*



Bloody Liar... Who are you trying to preach here, may I ask? No matter how hard you try and lie you would never be able to make anyone believe that... 
But wait I have a question... Why most of you Indis are such compulsive liars? 
Something wrong in you Indis genealogy, eh?


----------



## UKBengali

LaBong said:


> Stop piggybacking Sri lanka and other states, and concentrate on yourself. It's not that you didn't exist before 71 and colonized but you were part of independent government which enjoyed high growth rate during 60s. You are just being another Bangladeshi who have excuses for everything. But the truth is you have been bread basket of world for better part of your existence, have no industry except heavy polluting RMG which routinely kills worker because of poor safety measures, your extremists run amok at the streets of your capital which is most uninhabitable city in the world and most of you jump the sinking ship at the first chance you get.I could have go one and on but you get the drift!
> 
> India is as much a Hindu country as much you are a jamati terrorist. In fact minorities are growing in population, literacy and wealth in India than in your country where they are hounded from their home by jamati and bnp thugs. It's time for you too wake up from your wet dream of India getting disintegrated and have a reality check of the cesspool you call home.



LOL. First time I had an Indian claim that the two parts of the former Pakistan enjoyed equal development.

Fact is that, as most Indians are all too aware, the former Pakistan split as West Pakistan was treating East Pakistan as no more than a colony.

India is living proof that multi-ethnic states do no work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

Banglar Bagh said:


> Bloody Liar... Who are you trying to preach here, may I ask? No matter how hard you try and lie you would never be able to make anyone believe that...
> But wait I have a question... Why most of you Indis are such compulsive liars?
> Something wrong in you Indis genealogy, eh?


Wow! Some Indian(s) must have really pissed you!
Guess my post was too outrageous....no worries ...that happened a year back...I felt like writing it down.

I like to read a lot on foreign affairs...and a neutral balanced perspective always helps.
Shit....I'm preaching too much!

Can't a country as populous as BD have such narrow minded people?
Those two people shouldn't be a representative of Sylhet.
I like that place.....but get lost in the language....don't understand the "taan" most often.

Pissed of a "pilot" by calling a rickshaw...if you know what I mean.

I have seen people claiming natural calamities as God given gifts...since it "reduces population" (I would explicitly mention that it was NOT in BD...to avoid flame wars)

Regionalism is too petty compared to this.

Anyways I'm posting off topic....ciao.


----------



## Skies

Saiful Islam said:


> I was always curious to why one of the largest ethnic groups in India, the West Bengalis, are never spoken about. I think everything is cleared up now.



You know W, Bengle always cheers us for having a separate identity and nationality, but they themselves never opt for that, cos they are loyal to their Hindustan aka Barat mata. That is double standard, but clueless BDans never understands that but cheers for Aper-Oper-Crap-shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Soms said:


> Wow! Some Indian(s) must have really pissed you!
> Guess my post was too outrageous....no worries ...that happened a year back...I felt like writing it down.
> 
> I like to read a lot on foreign affairs...and a neutral balanced perspective always helps.
> Shit....I'm preaching too much!
> 
> Can't a country as populous as BD have such narrow minded people?
> Those two people shouldn't be a representative of Sylhet.
> I like that place.....but get lost in the language....don't understand the "taan" most often.
> 
> Pissed of a "pilot" by calling a rickshaw...if you know what I mean.
> 
> I have seen people claiming natural calamities as God given gifts...since it "reduces population" (I would explicitly mention that it was NOT in BD...to avoid flame wars)
> 
> Regionalism is too petty compared to this.
> 
> Anyways I'm posting off topic....ciao.



LOL I thought you just admitted that it was a fake story by you to troll, but seriously do you really think anyone would believe that? How can someone be racist against his own race?

Oh sorry, I need to use the Indian logic here!


----------



## Trev

Saiful Islam said:


> Timurid? Oh sorry your martial race Punjabis who are of "Scythian" descent,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the Indians in the UK that hop on public transport everyday smelling like god knows what, Ghee and a mix of hair oil not to mention they're Black as fudge. Dipjol? Not sure what that is. The Pakistanis, frankly I don't give a toss about what they think. IamBengali looks like a Bollywood fanatic.


LOL Bangladeshis are the poorest ethnic group in the UK...


----------



## Soms

extra terrestrial said:


> LOL I thought you just admitted that it was a fake story by you to troll, but seriously do you really think anyone would believe that? How can someone be racist against his own race?
> 
> Oh sorry, I need to use the Indian logic here!



Bhai...ami toh bhabchilam je aamra ek hi "race" er!

India logic rocks doesn't it?
I seriously dont want to convince you or Saiful. But I do maintain that I'm still not trolling.


On the topic:

Kindly share your thoughts on how Bangladesh should reduce whatever dependence it has on India...


----------



## Trev

@Saiful Islam 
Rich Billionaire Bangladeshis putting poor Indians too shame!!!
Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain | Joseph Rowntree Foundation
LOL Bangladeshis are so poor just go too Tower Hamlets and Bethnal. Green and see those Bangladeshi billionaires living on benefits in two bedroom flats whereas go too Southall, Wembley, Alperton and see Indians in six bedroom houses. BtW those "smelly" coconut oil people are South Indians who have only started migrating for 10 years to UK hence there not that hygienic. What excuse have Bangladeshis got? You've been here for 50 years.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Trev said:


> LOL Bangladeshis are the poorest ethnic group in the UK...



Sikhs are the most persecuted ethnic group in India!


----------



## Trev

Saiful Islam said:


> We're making billions off kebab and curry houses. What's there to laugh at? Sylheti Muslim, correct, something you already no but pointlessly mentioning? Extreme religious trait? Where? Abuse? Lmao.


@LaBong 
This picture is from Tower Hamlets in UK also known as Little Bangladesh.
Look at the luxury these Bangladeshis are living in!!!







extra terrestrial said:


> Sikhs are the most persecuted ethnic group in India!


One riot which happened in 1984!! Wow how persecuted are we! Beside being the richest religious group in India and having a Sikh prime minister. Little Bangladeshi needs his brain checked before he interferes in martial Punjabi and North Indian affairs.
But then again I'd be pissed if I looked like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Trev said:


> One riot which happened in 1984!! Wow how persecuted are we!



Well the persecution quite clearly shows to which level you belong! Take a look at these:


----------



## Roybot

@Trev don't bother about the flame baits. The Bangladeshis are just tryna get the thread closed, cause they can't handle the amount of heart burn this thread has caused them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## extra terrestrial

Some more,


























too much for your martial race!


----------



## Trev

extra terrestrial said:


> Some more,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for your martial race!


Look at how much delight the sub-human Bangladeshi race take in the misery of others.
Don't make me start posting photos of 1971 when your lungi wearing brothers getting a spanking from your Muslim bothers.  
If it wasn't for Sikhs you wouldn't even be country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Trev said:


> Look at how much delight the sub-human Bangladeshi race take in the misery of others.
> Don't make me start posting photos of 1971 when your lungi wearing brothers getting a spanking from your Muslim bothers.
> If it wasn't for Sikhs you wouldn't even be country.



Don't worry bro, not all Bangladeshis are ungrateful. The ones on PDF are a special kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## extra terrestrial

Trev said:


> Look at how much delight the sub-human Bangladeshi race take in the misery of others.
> Don't make me start posting photos of 1971 when your lungi wearing brothers getting a spanking from your Muslim bothers.



We Bangladeshis have already separated from Pakistan in 1971, what about you sikhs? You are still slaving for them who persecuted you! Seriously, you sikhs are epic!


----------



## Trev

extra terrestrial said:


> We Bangladeshis have already separated from Pakistan in 1971, what about you sikhs? You are still slaving for them who persecuted you! Seriously, you sikhs are epic!


LOL, we are slaving as richest religious group, prime minister, chief of army and many other posts. You have a weird definition of slavery. I thought Bangladeshis would have experience of slavery from your East Pakistan masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## extra terrestrial

Trev said:


> LOL, we are slaving as richest religious group, prime minister, chief of army and many other posts. You have a weird definition of slavery. I thought Bangladeshis would have experience of slavery from your East Pakistan masters.



Everyone knows your sikh prime minister is a puppet of Sonia Gandhi, even Pakistan had Bengali PMs! But nah, you sikhs are not only delusional but shameless as well, you guys will keep slaving! You are still here to get more proves of your martial race?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Anubis said:


> If we hadn't we would have more of this kind.....not a pleasant thing to imagine!
> *Good news:I have been elected the new Naib-e-Amir of Jamaat e Islami(Kolkata division)....looking for an office in Baliganj!*




I knew you always had a thing for your real motherland India, you must have pushed hard to get that posting and settle in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

iajdani said:


> China should go ahead and build the deep sea port in Bangladesh.
> 
> This govt (BAL) is very vulnerable and has nowhere to go except China for assistance. China should capitalize this and build a permanent presence in BD.




You should also ask for a Chinese PM to govern you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

IamBengali said:


> Bangladesh shares such a bond with India that Pakistan can't share with it.



Pakistan & Pakistanis don't even dream about it. Keep sharing "bonds" with each other happily.

BTW read my post & then read your reply.



IamBengali said:


> India is a natural ally of Bangladesh. There are millions of Indian families living in Bangladesh and vice versa. We don't see India as a foreign country and India also don't see Bangladesh as a foreign country though officially both countries are recognized as separate countries. The cultural bond is so strong that during world cup opening ceremony the host had to say Bangladeshi culture is same as India's when our cultural programs started at the event. We showed Bengali dance, Monipuri dance, Katthak dance all are part of Indian cullture as well as Bangladeshi culture. There is absolutely no difference , even tiny bit between two countries.



I know India & Bangladesh are same people with same cultural values but please spare me your bullshit of Bangladeshis & Indians not viewing each other as different countries.



Contrarian said:


> Yes.
> But once Pakistan gives MFN, give it a decade and you would find that Indian companies have become key companies in Pakistan. Its nothing to do with BD or Pakistan. Its simply the fact that India being the most industrialized economy between the three and transportation of goods from India to Pakistan costs less than from any other place in the world bar Afghanistan.
> 
> Its the same thing for Bangladesh.
> You economy would start depending massively on Indian companies and economy in say a decade after MFN is granted.
> 
> Though that is not to say that Pakistan will not gain. Pakistan will gain tremendously economically, but it will also become far more dependent than is now.



Please think before posting. What does India have that Pakistan or China does not have? The goods that are not produced by Pakistan are purchased from China. Other than pharmaceutical stuff i don't see anything that can be threat or will make Pakistan dependent on India.


----------



## American Pakistani

SouthDesi said:


> I didn't know you are still reading same stories from your text books. This is what exactly Pakistan thought, J&K people can't adjust in Hindustan and they will join them back even after few years if not immediately. Now after 6 decades, there are not even 2% Kashmirs wants to join them and they are happy to stay back in India(exclude few thousand separatists).



Now don't force me to start posting pictures about IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir. Have some shame dude...world know what is happening in IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir & you are trying to deny it shamelessly.



IndoUS said:


> Not really, even after having the military might and nuclear weapon, there is far more violence in Pakistan than compared to Bangladesh. There are foreign nation violating your air space and killing your people, so military power means crap in this situation. And please don't use South Korea as an example, South Korea got massive help from the US whether it be militarily or economically. And as for sharing borders, even having all the borders, Pakistan fails to use them properly case and point being the condition of the economy. And Pakistan is also heavily dependent of loan and aid form the World Bank and from China for its building projects. So no you are pretty much in the same league.



There is a secret deal on drones between Pakistan & US. Pakistan have authorized US to operate in Waziristan region. Even the drone base was in Pakistan until 2012.


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> Everyone knows your sikh prime minister is a puppet of Sonia Gandhi, even Pakistan had Bengali PMs! But nah, you sikhs are not only delusional but shameless as well, you guys will keep slaving! You are still here to get more proves of your martial race?




You got your freedom and a separate country because Sikhs fought your war, and your masters surrendered to a Sikh general.



extra terrestrial said:


> Actually yes, many apply for the Indian visa for medical treatments but their main destination is Chennai/Delhi etc, they just use West Bengal as a transit to pass, not to get the low class healthcare from West Bengal. And most of these people are from lower income families as good medical treatment in Bangladesh is a bit expensive compare to India. My cousin's driver just had a visit to India in this regard.
> 
> Well who I'm talking to, you guys love to be in delusion than be it, keep chewing the leftovers of British rule. Anyway, it will be a gigantic waste of time to argue with a West Bengali, you are not in the same level as we are, nobody really care about you guys, you are behind us and will remain so.




Walk into any hospital in Kolkata any day, both cheap and expensive ones, they are teeming with Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khair_ctg

@Al-zakir @the just @Skies @Banglar Bagh @UKBengali @Saiful Islam 
could it be that this Iamnotbengali guy is actually pro-Muslim/anti-india in disguise? you may think it's crazy but think about it, maybe that is why he’s been exposing the various ways India is getting monopoly in Bangladeshi market. ee all know how Airtel has been given exclusive tax exemption (or maybe the “taxes” are all going to Sheikh Hasina’s family account) and Sahara has visually turned our cricket team into an unofficial Indian team. we know how Sahara got access to BD real estate at dirt cheap rates and who knows how many and to what extent other Indian companies have sneaked in and raiding our market. i think this is just one of the factors why people in 1971 opposed East Pak’s enslavement (aka “independence”).


----------



## Saiful Islam

Come on Punjabis being a martial race you stand and take bullsh-t from people (Op Bluestar), I thought they were the hard knocks of India? When the Pak army came in to Bangladesh we didn't takes shit from them, women even took up arms. Stop relying on your 400-500 year history of the "Sikh empire" or whatever the hell you want to call it lol. 

Regarding Bangladeshis, yes they are the poorest ethnic group in the UK but go in to one of the areas and I beg you to utter a word it won't take a second for you to get sliced in to two! Unfortunately the Indians in the UK hold no brute force!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## securityofficer

khair_ctg said:


> @Al-zakir @the just @Skies @Banglar Bagh @UKBengali @Saiful Islam
> could it be that this Iamnotbengali guy is actually pro-Muslim/anti-india in disguise? you may think it's crazy but think about it, maybe that is why he’s been exposing the various ways India is getting monopoly in Bangladeshi market. ee all know how Airtel has been given exclusive tax exemption (or maybe the “taxes” are all going to Sheikh Hasina’s family account) and Sahara has visually turned our cricket team into an unofficial Indian team. we know how Sahara got access to BD real estate at dirt cheap rates and who knows how many and to what extent other Indian companies have sneaked in and raiding our market. i think this is just one of the factors why people in 1971 opposed East Pak’s enslavement (aka “independence”).


oh bhai you so gairatmand and now in US


----------



## jaunty

Saiful Islam said:


> I beg you to utter a word it won't take a second for you to get sliced in to two



Primitive savagery is not something to be proud of tough guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan & Pakistanis don't even dream about it. Keep sharing "bonds" with each other happily.
> 
> BTW read my post & then read your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I know India & Bangladesh are same people with same cultural values but please spare me your bullshit of Bangladeshis & Indians not viewing each other as different countries.



I said people from both countries don't see each other as foreign nationals. Esp. West Bengali people. You know we are both ethno-linguistic region in South Asia. Its impossible not to be dependent on India because the country is completely inside India. Do you share such a border with India or any other country? NO.


----------



## Skies

khair_ctg said:


> @Al-zakir @the just @Skies @Banglar Bagh @UKBengali @Saiful Islam
> could it be that this Iamnotbengali guy is actually pro-Muslim/anti-india in disguise? you may think it's crazy but think about it, maybe that is why he’s been exposing the various ways India is getting monopoly in Bangladeshi market. ee all know how Airtel has been given exclusive tax exemption (or maybe the “taxes” are all going to Sheikh Hasina’s family account) and Sahara has visually turned our cricket team into an unofficial Indian team. we know how Sahara got access to BD real estate at dirt cheap rates and who knows how many and to what extent other Indian companies have sneaked in and raiding our market. i think this is just one of the factors why people in 1971 opposed East Pak’s enslavement (aka “independence”).



not possible brother, why cant you accept that we have breed like him? I do not think him false flagger. We have people like him. 

Pro-Muslim/anti-india is not likely to put Awasharia in his avatar, even in disguise..


----------



## scorpionx

Saiful Islam said:


> Come on Punjabis being a martial race you stand and take bullsh-t from people (Op Bluestar), I thought they were the hard knocks of India? When the Pak army came in to Bangladesh we didn't takes shit from them, women even took up arms. Stop relying on your 400-500 year history of the "Sikh empire" or whatever the hell you want to call it lol.



That was a very poor attempt to instigate the anti-Hindu spirit among the Sikhs, if you had slightest hint of the History of Sikhs as such. Operation Blue star had been a black spot in our post-Independence history. But getting separated from India just because of this? No, sir. Sikhs, historically have shown much more tolerance and patience than any other religions in human history. So,no cookies this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

IamBengali said:


> Bangladesh shares such a bond with India that Pakistan can't share with it


Thank God

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

SHAMK9 said:


> Thank God



Yeah and we have nothing to do with it. Basically I think we should not have been separated in 1947. Why British separated Bengal in two parts still shocks many. Stupid decision. Now the country is the gateway of anti-India forces to enter India to destabilize it by ISI with Khaleda Zia's support who herself is an ISI agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

SHAMK9 said:


> Thank God


No sir, thank your _jernails_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Not Sure said:


> No sir, thank your _jernails_


Thank jernails, Allah, Jesus, Bhagwan and Jennifer Lawrence 



IamBengali said:


> Yeah and we have nothing to do with it. Basically I think we should not have been separated in 1947. Why British separated Bengal in two parts is still shocks many. Stupid decision. Now the country is the gateway of anti-India forces to enter India to destabilize it by ISI with Khaleda Zia's support who herself is an ISI agent.


Lmao! Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

Roybot said:


> @Trev don't bother about the flame baits. The Bangladeshis are just tryna get the thread closed, cause they can't handle the amount of heart burn this thread has caused them.



I was trying to sense tiny specks of rationality.
Alas it's equivalent to suggesting chicken to a vegan.... Chicken is pure evil!
I don't know about BD's homogeneousness(except Bangla as the uniting string) ..... But this group of so call "Indian hating" "pro JEI" posters is as homogeneous as a brick!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

DRAY said:


> You should also ask for a Chinese PM to govern you.



I only wish...



IamBengali said:


> Yeah and we have nothing to do with it. Basically I think we should not have been separated in 1947. Why British separated Bengal in two parts still shocks many. Stupid decision. Now the country is the gateway of anti-India forces to enter India to destabilize it by ISI with Khaleda Zia's support who herself is an ISI agent.



Dude british did not separte Bengal. Bengal congress voted to divide Bengal in 1947. Read history not the propaganda..


----------



## dray

SHAMK9 said:


> Thank God




What 'thank god'? Deep inside your heart you also share an inseparable bonding with your real & ancient motherland India, and it is time for you to throw away weapons and come to our arms like "Kumbh ke mele mein khoye huye bhai"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

American Pakistani said:


> Please think before posting. *What does India have that Pakistan or China does not have? *The goods that are not produced by Pakistan are purchased from China. Other than pharmaceutical stuff i don't see anything that can be threat or will make Pakistan dependent on India.


Lot of things.
From automobiles to automobile parts.
From industrial machines to mobile phones.

There really is no point in discussing this now. Once MFN is granted you would see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

*Bangladesh is a golden gate of opportunities for Indian businesses: CII*







 
Mumbai (ANI): Bangladesh is not only India's neighbour, but also offers huge business and investment opportunities for Indian businesses.

However, investment opportunities for Indian industrialists in Bangladesh had not been explored in depth so far.

The Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) took the initiative to correct this disparity when it organised the first ever 'India-Bangladesh Investor's' Meet' in the country.

Kris Gopalakrishnan, President, Confederation Of Indian Industry (CII) and Co-Founder and Executive Vice Chairman, Infosys Limited, highlighted the positive points in the bilateral talks between the two countries when he said, "The interesting feature in bilateral economic engagement between India and Bangladesh is that despite common economic advantages, our two nations have evolved in different industry sectors. While garments and agricultural products are exported from Bangladesh, Indian exports include automotives and pharmaceuticals. We feel that Indian investment in Bangladesh with the possibilities of re-export to India would help in diversifying the exports of Bangladesh and thereby reduce the trade gap between India and Bangladesh."

He put forth what was on offer: "This meet offers Investment opportunities in the Joint Venture mode in 23 projects with a net value of USD 186.5 million. The 13 important sectors for the Joint venture partnerships include Agro Processing, Automobiles, Ceramics, Chemicals, Gems and Jewellery, Light Engineering, ICT, Hospital and Medical Equipment, Pharmaceuticals, Plastics, Professional Services, Tourism, Textiles (including home textile) etc to attract foreign investments in the country. "

He highlighted that India has offered Bangladesh the facility of zero-duty exports under the Least Developed Country initiative. He urged the Indian companies to take advantage of this facility to export to India and other countries.

*Adi Godrej, Past President Confederation of Indian Industry and Chairman, Godrej Group said, "Bangladesh is a winning combination of competitive market, business - friendly environment and competitive cost structure. The Risk factors for FDI are minimum and the country has consistently grown at 6 % GDP over the years. Bangladesh offers a well educated, highly adaptive and industrious workforce with the lowest labour cost in the Region. It offers the most liberal FDI regime in South Asia allowing 100% foreign equity ownership with unrestricted exit policy, remittance of royalty and repatriation of equity and dividend. In addition to this, Bangladesh enjoys duty free access to India, European Union, Canada and Japan and is an attractive destination for potential exporters. India and Bangladesh have signed the Bilateral Investment Promotion and Protection Agreement and Avoidance of Double Taxation Agreement. This encourages us to explore the opportunities in Bangladesh."*

*He informed the gathering that a large number of Indian firms from both public and private sector have been working on different turnkey projects in Bangladesh. The sectors include power, transmission lines, telecom, textiles, chemicals and pharmaceutical, glass, plastics and engineering.*

He added, "During my interactions in Dhaka, I felt that the Government of Bangladesh facilitates and provides all the support to the potential investors from India with the facilities for land allocation, gas / power/ electricity connection, working capital, and fast track documentation including visa facilitation. We are happy to note that with this encouragement, there are 270 direct and joint venture proposals from India constituting US $ 2.5 billion that have been registered with Board of Investment till December 2012. The major sectors of Indian interest include Agro- Based, Textile, Chemical industries, Engineering and Service Industries which in turn have created 51,653 jobs in Bangladesh. Yet I strongly believe that at USD 2.5 billion, the Indian Investment into Bangladesh is far below the actual potential."

Dr. Syed Abdus Samad, Executive Chairman, Board Of Investment Bangladesh Govt of Bangladesh, said, "India could do lot more in Bangladesh given how complementary the two countries are in the economic, cultural, historical and political spheres. It is hence disappointing that we do so little in trade and investment. It can multiply manifold if mental and physical barriers can be removed between the two countries."

He aded that, "Matching inputs can be be mobilized in joint ventures. If India has capital, Bangladesh has labour. India has technology and our people find it easier to do business with Indians. It is but natural that we would like more Indian investment and would like to export more to India."

Matlub Ahmad, President, India-Bangladesh Chamber Of Commerce and Industry (IBCCI), highlighted, "We need Indian industry to look at huge opportunities just across the border. Bangladesh has one of the best mix for low cost production base like a competitively priced and hard working labour force, excellent financial and infrastructure support, sufficient land water and power, friendly and forward business people and an extremely FDI friendly prime minister."

Chandrajit Banerjee, Director General, Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) said, "Our geostrategic location offers much potential for partnership as we are close to the vibrant and rapidly growing economies of East and South East Asia. Further, India's North East is a Region of vast natural resources and human talent. Leveraging the opportunities in the North East in infrastructure and industry as well as services makes eminent sense for Bangladesh. In the context of global economic and trade slowdown, it is necessary for neighbors like  India and Bangladesh to tap their inherent advantages for cooperation."

Mohammad Habibur Rahman Khan, Minister (Commercial), High Commission Of Peoples Republic Of  Bangladesh informed the gathering that a lot of steps have been taken to reduce the huge trade imbalances between the two countries that include decreasing visa norms for business people and opening a deputy high commission in Mumbai. (ANI)

Bangladesh is a golden gate of opportunities for Indian businesses: CII , AniNews.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Mamba1

Its nice to see one little BD boy actually knocked out all veteran PDF members from BD . His ammunition is only truth and nothing but truth

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BDforever

Black Mamba1 said:


> Its nice to see one little BD boy actually knocked out all veteran PDF members from BD . His ammunition is only truth and nothing but truth


you can not teach bok*****  i tried but failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> you can not teach bok*****  i tried but failed


even he failed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

BDforever said:


> you can not teach bok*****  i tried but failed



Hi BD ... another troll thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Black Mamba1 said:


> Its nice to see one little BD boy actually knocked out all veteran PDF members from BD . His ammunition is only truth and nothing but truth



Hey, I am not a little boy. I am in my 20's. I am BD youth but not 'little' boy but I have a baby face with fair complexion. Don't call me little BD boy. I look 19 at best. Its not my fault.

I am just pissed with Jamaati dominance here. They accuse India for everything. They call India is the enemy of Bangladesh. They say India is pubic hair. Constantly they use slang words to India and moderators are not taking any action. Why is the BD sub-forum so Jamaat dominanted? Even Pakistanis don't show such hatred towards India the way Jamaati BDians show here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Black Mamba1

IamBengali said:


> Hey, I am not a little boy. I am in my 20's. I am BD youth but not 'little' boy but I have a baby face with fair complexion. Don't call me little BD boy. I look 19 at best. Its not my fault.
> 
> I am just pissed with Jamaati dominance here. They accuse India for everything. They call India is the enemy of Bangladesh. They say India is pubic hair. Constantly they used slang words to other countries and moderators are not taking any action. Why is the BD sub-forum so Jamaat dominanted? Even Pakistanis don't show such hatred towards India the way Jamaati BDians show here.


 
Hey, do not get angry. Actually the punch does not become adequate untill the word *"veteran"* is complemented with the word *"boy" *. Thums up to your fighting sprit for what you believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

SOHEIL said:


> Hi BD ... another troll thread


@chak de INDIA check this out.. soheil is licking your lolipop

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

BDforever said:


> @chak de INDIA check this out.. soheil is licking your lolipop



This is mine





Deport Justin Beiber and revoke his green card

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

OMG! 11 thousand views in 3 days. Such a hit thread. Nice to see Jamaatis being bullied here. My dear Indian brothers, please always help Bangladesh for development. Don't let Jamaati propaganda influence you.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## extra terrestrial

Saiful Islam said:


> Come on Punjabis being a martial race you stand and take bullsh-t from people (Op Bluestar), I thought they were the hard knocks of India? When the Pak army came in to Bangladesh we didn't takes shit from them, women even took up arms. Stop relying on your 400-500 year history of the "Sikh empire" or whatever the hell you want to call it lol.



The British somehow included the sikhs in their so called martial race theory to use the slavery of these sikhs and these coward sikhs started to think they are really martial!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Don't pay attention to the misinformed low lifes who have somehow come to the astonishing conclusion that the rest of India views the state of West Bengal in a bad light. 


For the extra terrestrials of the world: Give your inferiority complexes a rest, and stop overcompensating with your petty little words that not a soul in the real world gives a behind about. I have to say that you morons are pretty good at picking on a state that is infinitely more capable than you will EVER be LOL. Hilarious.

Well as the saying goes, whatever helps you sleep better at night...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bombaywalla said:


> Don't pay attention to the misinformed low lifes who have somehow come to the astonishing conclusion that the rest of India views the state of West Bengal in a bad light.
> 
> 
> For the extra terrestrials of the world: Give your inferiority complexes a rest, and stop overcompensating with your petty little words that not a soul in the real world gives a behind about. I have to say that you morons are pretty good at picking on a state that is infinitely more capable than you will EVER be LOL. Hilarious.
> 
> Well as the saying goes, whatever helps you sleep better at night...



LOL nobody really need to pay attention, these are old and well established facts. 

Surely these states are more capable to tolerate slavery than anyone, they are tolerating it for 67 years, that's huge!


----------



## Bombaywalla

extra terrestrial said:


> LOL nobody really need to pay attention, these are old and well established facts.
> 
> Surely these states are more capable to tolerate slavery than anyone, they are tolerating it for 67 years, that's huge!




Facts? Hahaha zip it while you still can. Damn, this forum takes away a few points each time one visits it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bombaywalla said:


> Facts? Hahaha zip it while you still can. Damn, this forum takes away a few points each time one visits it.



Nah, not facts exactly, universal truth!


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> LOL nobody really need to pay attention, these are old and well established facts.
> 
> Surely these states are more capable to tolerate slavery than anyone, they are tolerating it for 67 years, that's huge!



slavery? You are confused, 
we don't have two units system.


----------



## Bombaywalla

extra terrestrial said:


> Nah, not facts exactly, universal truth!



Make up your mind already. Duh


----------



## extra terrestrial

INDIC said:


> slavery? You are confused,
> we don't have two units system.



Nah, no confusion. 

Dunno what systems you follow but it definitely falls under slavery for some!


----------



## Banglar Bagh

IamBengali said:


> Yeah and we have nothing to do with it. Basically I think we should not have been separated in 1947. *Why British separated Bengal in two parts still shocks many. Stupid decision.* Now the country is the gateway of anti-India forces to enter India to destabilize it by ISI with Khaleda Zia's support who herself is an ISI agent.


Well what can I say... Our forefathers forced the Brits to separate Bengal as we Bengali muslims didn't want anything to do with Bengali Hindus . I know how much BD hindus like you hate the partition of 47 but you really cant do anything about it now..can you? 

I can understand the unparallel love for Hindustan which many BD Hindus hold but trust me what you wish for would never happen. But on a serious note and it may sound a bit harsh but *you dont belong here*... you should immigrate to your beloved Hindustan for which your heart truly beats. 

*Bangladesh is a independent country of ethnic Bengali muslims*..



it will always be so...we would never be ruled by your Hindustani brethrens.. feel free to migrate to India if you dont like BD as it is ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bandit

Saiful Islam said:


> Come on Punjabis being a martial race you stand and take bullsh-t from people


 Punjabis a martial race LMAO.

Punjabis have been the weakest race forever, not one single ruler from punjab ever except the sikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> Nah, no confusion.
> 
> Dunno what systems you follow but it definitely falls under slavery for some!



You are again confused. Slavery was one that existed between East and West Pakistan and irony is that your fellow East Bengalis were frontrunner in creating Pakistan.


----------



## LaBong

bandit said:


> Punjabis a martial race LMAO.
> 
> Punjabis have been the weakest race forever, not one single ruler from punjab ever except the sikhs.




Hindu Punjabis(Khatris) also ruled part of subcontinent, however Punjabi Muslims have never been a force to reckon with throughout the written history and most of them are farmers, land owners etc. They only obtained "martial" prowess after British taught them how to hold gun and used them en masse in British Indian Army. 

They did miserably once again when they were on their own against Indian Army and Bangladeshi irregular forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

Saiful Islam said:


> Regarding Bangladeshis, yes they are the poorest ethnic group in the UK but go in to one of the areas and I beg you to utter a word it won't take a second for you to get sliced in to two! Unfortunately the Indians in the UK hold no brute force!



Off course, this is downright criminal to compare Indians with violent barbarians who are ready to cut you in half on the utterance of a single word....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Banglar Bagh said:


> Well what can I say... Our forefathers forced the Brits to separate Bengal as we Bengali muslims didn't want anything to do with Bengali Hindus . I know how much BD hindus like you hate the partition of 47 but you really cant do anything about it now..can you?
> 
> I can understand the unparallel love for Hindustan which many BD Hindus hold but trust me what you wish for would never happen. But on a serious note and it may sound a bit harsh but *you dont belong here*... you should immigrate to your beloved Hindustan for which your heart truly beats.
> 
> *Bangladesh is a independent country of ethnic Bengali muslims*..
> 
> 
> 
> it will always be so...we would never be ruled by your Hindustani brethrens.. feel free to migrate to India if you dont like BD as it is ...



Quite true.

And you will be pushed back to your desert soon.

If you are lucky...


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Vinod2070 said:


> Quite true.
> 
> *And you will be pushed back to your desert soon.*
> 
> If you are lucky...



LMAO...

And tell me Hindutva who would do it??


----------



## Vinod2070

Banglar Bagh said:


> LMAO...
> 
> And tell me Hindutva who would do it??



I am sure the likes of you were laughing in Spain as well.

And in Greece...

Bakre ki maa and all...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Vinod2070 said:


> Quite true.
> 
> And you will be pushed back to your desert soon.
> 
> If you are lucky...



But will the desert dwellers accept him? Although they are supposed to be equals as mandated by their common faith, but the arabs seem to be more busy at getting their feet kissed by these pseudo-timurids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

LaBong said:


> But will the desert dwellers accept him? Although they are supposed to be equals as mandated by their common faith, but the arabs seem to be more busy at getting their feet kissed by these pseudo-timurids!



Well that is not our problem to solve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

UKBengali said:


> Stop this propaganda at once
> 
> No true Bangladeshi patriot would want anything to do with that artificial Indian state.
> 
> India has a strategic reason to keep BD down as a successful BD would call into question the whole idea of this multi-ethnic mess that India is.



Those Jamatis finally broke you too! lool 

I remember you getting mocked because you supported Shahbagh protests.

He's relatively new, give him some time he'd turn anti-India as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Vinod2070 said:


> I am sure the likes of you were laughing in Spain as well.
> 
> And in Greece...
> 
> Bakre ki maa and all...



Well ... you Indians are no Greeks or Spaniards.. plz stop embarrasing yourself...

Only a nation of cowards (read Hindustanis) could have been kept under boots for over 1000 years.. it was the Brits who saved your sorry arse... you couldn't even do it then.. having full trust in Hindustani cowardice I tell you, you wont be able to do it in the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trev

Saiful Islam said:


> Come on Punjabis being a martial race you stand and take bullsh-t from people (Op Bluestar), I thought they were the hard knocks of India? When the Pak army came in to Bangladesh we didn't takes shit from them, women even took up arms. Stop relying on your 400-500 year history of the "Sikh empire" or whatever the hell you want to call it lol.
> 
> Regarding Bangladeshis, yes they are the poorest ethnic group in the UK but go in to one of the areas and I beg you to utter a word it won't take a second for you to get sliced in to two! Unfortunately the Indians in the UK hold no brute force!


Brute force LOL.




Sikhs attack restaurant in Leicester - Page 3 - POLITICS | NEWS | FEEDBACK | BEADBI - The Voice of Sikhs
UK Indymedia | CONFIRMED: TAMIL HINDOO STREET GANG BUTCHERED MUSLIMS IN LONDON
Go back to your benefits and dream of brute force LMAO.



extra terrestrial said:


> The British somehow included the sikhs in their so called martial race theory to use the slavery of these sikhs and these coward sikhs started to think they are really martial!


I don't even believe in martial race theory but just look at how angry you Bangladeshi loons are getting LMAO.


----------



## aakash_2410

LaBong said:


> But will the desert dwellers accept him? Although they are supposed to be equals as mandated by their common faith, but the arabs seem to be more busy at getting their feet kissed by these pseudo-timurids!



Of course, they will! Look at this guy. being accepted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Banglar Bagh said:


> Well ... you Indians are no Greeks or Spaniards.. plz stop embarrasing yourself...
> 
> Only a nation of cowards (read Hindustanis) could have been kept under boots for over 1000 years.. it was the Brits who saved your sorry arse... you couldn't even do it then.. having full trust in Hindustani cowardice I tell you, you wont be able to do it in the future...



The only slaves and under boots are cowards who sold their souls to barbarians and converted.

You are Arab slaves even now. Second class...

And your history is a little week. The barbaric invaders had been defeated by Hindus, the Brits saved your sorry arse.

Not for long though...

BTW, good to know you have no issues with the treatment itself. You realize it is well deserved.

Your only issue is whether we can do it. 

We will find out in time.

* 
The over-all all-lndia causes of partition are well enough known. At the root of it all was history. The Hindus had an acute sense of grievance over the Muslim mayhem in India. But the Muslims on the other hand were dismayed that Islam, which had prevailed everywhere else, had been checkmated in India. In the celebrated words of poet Hali:

Woh deene Hejazi ka bebak beda
Nishan jiska aqsai alam mein pahuncha
Kiye passipar jisne saton samandar
Woh dooba dahane mein Ganga kay aakar.

(The fearless flotilla of Islam, whose flag fluttered over all the world, the ship that crossed the seven seas, came here and sank in the Ganga.)

In the eighteenth century, Hindu society stood up triumphant from Attock to Cuttack and Delhi to Deccan --- having contained the poison of the preceding centuries like a `Nilakantha'. Islam stood tamed --- and Indianized. And then came 1761 and the defeat of the sovereign power of the Mahrattas in the Third Battle of Panipat, which opened the way to British rule in India. It also revived the Wahabis and the Waliullahs, who took Islam back to fundamentalism and greater fanaticism in hopes of an Islamic revival.
*


> having full trust in Hindustani cowardice I tell you, you wont be able to do it in the future...



Well, we saved you from an ongoing orgy of rapine and genocide.

And then left you alone.

I am sure to ungrateful wretches, it would seem like cowardice...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

bandit said:


> Punjabis a martial race LMAO.
> 
> Punjabis have been the weakest race forever, not one single ruler from punjab ever except the sikhs.



I said it because everywhere on the internet it's always Punjabis being a race that is "warrior like" or "built" but the Punjabis ~I see day to day are nothing like that, fair enough some of them are lanky, but this martial race theory amuses me.


----------



## INDIC

LaBong said:


> Hindu Punjabis(Khatris) also ruled part of subcontinent, however Punjabi Muslims have never been a force to reckon with throughout the written history and most of them are *farmers, land owners etc.* They only obtained "martial" prowess after British taught them how to hold gun and used them en masse in British Indian Army.



Even if they were farmers that was a difficult life in the semi-arid region until British built them one of the best irrigation system in the world, the benefit of which Pakistanis are still reaping.


----------



## Saiful Islam

If you live in the UK you will know that majority of the Asian 'dominated' areas are usually full of Bangladesh/Pakistani wannabe thugs...But they come in good use when the English Defence League try to run up in our areas we give them a good battering. 

Tamil gangs? Lmao. Never heard of them, but if it's London then you get little "gangs" of all ethnic minorities, London is a melting pot. The "gangster" culture has unfortunately affected the Bangladeshi/Pakistani youth and the English are well aware of this rising problem. Most of the major cities in the Midlands and the Northern cities have this epidemic of Bangladeshi/Pakistani youths causing anti-social behavior.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Vinod2070 said:


> The only slaves and under boots are cowards who sold their souls to barbarians and converted.
> 
> You are Arab slaves even now. Second class...


Hey ... nobody likes worshipping Cows, rats, snakes, monkeys, some guy named Shiv's peni$...
selling souls was never a bad idea...


Vinod2070 said:


> And your history is a little week. The barbaric invaders had been defeated by Hindus, the Brits saved your sorry arse.
> 
> Not for long though...


Well all that happened after you were under boots for over 1000 years.. And who exactly were the winners of 3rd battle of Panipath..


Vinod2070 said:


> BTW, good to know you have no issues with the treatment itself. You realize it is well deserved.
> 
> Your only issue is whether we can do it.
> 
> We will find out in time.


I wait long to see that. Actually I feel gutted when I think why didn't we do the "treatment" when we had about a millenium to do it



Vinod2070 said:


> Well, we saved you from an ongoing orgy of rapine and genocide.


I really dont like putting it this way.. but since you force me let me tell about 99% of the victims of rapine and genocide were hindus.. about 9.8 million out of a total of 10 million were hindus who took refuge in India since they were getting butchered wherever they were found....
So you never saved _*us*_.. we were always safe..


----------



## Trev

@extra terrestrial
Look at Bangladeshi Brute force in action!


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> Well ... you Indians are no Greeks or Spaniards.. plz stop embarrasing yourself...
> 
> Only a nation of cowards (read Hindustanis) could have been kept under boots for over 1000 years.. it was the Brits who saved your sorry arse... you couldn't even do it then.. having full trust in Hindustani cowardice I tell you, you wont be able to do it in the future...



It would have been sounded so macho and all had you not been just another short and fat bangladeshi chewing paan and farting profusely after having a hearty meal of rice and fish!  Sorry for being insensitive but whenever I seen internet jamatis acting tough, it reminds me behind the screen it's someone like dipjol who's being pseudo arab! 

You could only give us a "treatment" by forcing us to watch this!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

OMG!!! 70 likes for the OP???

lagta hai har Indian ney like kardiya post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trev

Saiful Islam said:


> If you live in the UK you will know that majority of the Asian 'dominated' areas are usually full of Bangladesh/Pakistani wannabe thugs...But they come in good use when the English Defence League try to run up in our areas we give them a good battering.
> 
> Tamil gangs? Lmao. Never heard of them, but if it's London then you get little "gangs" of all ethnic minorities, London is a melting pot. The "gangster" culture has unfortunately affected the Bangladeshi/Pakistani youth and the English are well aware of this rising problem. Most of the major cities in the Midlands and the Northern cities have this epidemic of Bangladeshi/Pakistani youths causing anti-social behavior.


London has no Pakistani gangs apart from **** Panthers in the 90's and they dissbanded.I admit the Midlands and North has a Pakistani gang problem but Bangladeshi? Bangladeshi gangs are only prominent in East London and even then I haven't heard of any activity for the past few years. Stop trying too steal the thunder of Pakistanis. BTW Indian Muslim and Pakistani mixed gangs are a big problem in Blackburn but not Bangladeshis.

And have you ever wondered why it's your communities that are more gang related, it's because your much poorer. Look back in the 80's and 90's where Sikhs where attacking Pakistanis in the streets but our community became more affluent and left that way to your people lmao. Your acting like Tamil Gangs aren't a threat but even Ross Kemp took them seriously enough to cover them and look at the link of those Muslim drug dealers being killed in broad daylight by Tamils.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> It would have been sounded so macho and all had you not been just another short and fat bangladeshi chewing paan and farting profusely after having a hearty meal of rice and fish!  Sorry for being insensitive but whenever I seen internet jamatis acting tough, it reminds me behind the screen it's someone like dipjol who's being pseudo arab!



LOL... let me tell you a secret Dipjol was once a nomo-shudro dalit.. that's why he is the way he is.. Ethnic Muslim Bengalis are far better looking and well-mannered than that.. but tell me why do you adore Dipjol so much? Is it because a nomo-shudro dalit has freedom in BD to do whatever he want whereas dalits like you are even murdered in Hindustan for even entering the household premises of a _high jat? _Bet you even look like dipjol..


----------



## Black Mamba1

My sincere request to OP as an elder bro is to kindly remove his profile picture . Please do not forget what happened to blogger Rajib after he got identified.

Everything happen in this forum is fun and not war. It does not worth to suffer in the hand of Jamati extremists just for posting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOX80

Long live India -Bangladesh relationship...We all Indian really want to help our real friend like you who at least appreciate our good relations...thank you dear to raise one real and perfect Thread...


----------



## dray

Banglar Bagh said:


> Well what can I say... Our forefathers forced the Brits to separate Bengal as we Bengali muslims didn't want anything to do with Bengali Hindus . I know how much BD hindus like you hate the partition of 47 but you really cant do anything about it now..can you?
> 
> I can understand the unparallel love for Hindustan which many BD Hindus hold but trust me what you wish for would never happen. But on a serious note and it may sound a bit harsh but *you dont belong here*... you should immigrate to your beloved Hindustan for which your heart truly beats.
> 
> *Bangladesh is a independent country of ethnic Bengali muslims*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will always be so...we would never be ruled by your Hindustani brethrens.. feel free to migrate to India if you dont like BD as it is ...




The land was given to your country was on the basis of BD Hindu population also which was around 30% at the time of partition, if you guys are so serious about not to have them in your "Muslim" land, then we can always help you slice up a proportionate amount of your land to settle the BD Hindus separately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soms

DRAY said:


> The land was given to your country was on the basis of BD Hindu population also which was around 30% at the time of partition, if you guys are so serious about not to have them in your "Muslim" land, then we can always help you slice up a proportionate amount of your land to settle the BD Hindus separately.


Don't forget that all the muslim brothers will rush for "Bad *** Indian citizenship" if the conclave issue is ever resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Banglar Bagh said:


> Well ... you Indians are no Greeks or Spaniards.. plz stop embarrasing yourself...
> 
> Only a nation of cowards (read Hindustanis) could have been kept under boots for over 1000 years.. it was the Brits who saved your sorry arse... you couldn't even do it then.. having full trust in Hindustani cowardice I tell you, you wont be able to do it in the future...




That coward nation gave you your country, apart from that your history knowledge is also very poor.



Soms said:


> Don't forget that all the muslim brothers will rush for "Bad *** Indian citizenship" if the conclave issue is ever resolved.




Please elaborate, are we on the verge of an impending massive inflow of pole-vaulters?


----------



## Soms

DRAY said:


> Please elaborate, are we on the verge of an impending massive inflow of pole-vaulters?


The current inhabitants are stateless.
If the issue is resolved Bangladesh will gain 400 Sq KM of land...which is fine.
Atleast the dots on google maps will vanish!! Its a mess out there Google Maps

However the real messy part is this:
Upon land resolution, the stateless individuals would have 2 choices:

Become an Indian citizen
Become a Bangladeshi citizen
Hope I don't have to elaborate more....you know which way it would tilt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Banglar Bagh said:


> Hey ... nobody likes worshipping Cows, rats, snakes, monkeys, some guy named Shiv's peni$...
> selling souls was never a bad idea...
> 
> Well all that happened after you were under boots for over 1000 years.. And who exactly were the winners of 3rd battle of Panipath..
> 
> I wait long to see that. Actually I feel gutted when I think why didn't we do the "treatment" when we had about a millenium to do it
> 
> 
> I really dont like putting it this way.. but since you force me let me tell *about 99% of the victims of rapine and genocide were hindus.. about 9.8 million out of a total of 10 million were hindus who took refuge in India since they were getting butchered wherever they were found....*
> *So you never saved us.. we were always safe..*




You found a new justification of 1971 genocide, are you planning to send flowers to those West Pakistani generals for the favor?


----------



## the just

DRAY said:


> The land was given to your country was on the basis of BD Hindu population also which was around 30% at the time of partition, if you guys are so serious about not to have them in your "Muslim" land, then we can always help you slice up a proportionate amount of your land to settle the BD Hindus separately.


Yes,plz do,let's see how much rice in how many paddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Black Mamba1 said:


> My sincere request to OP as an elder bro is to kindly remove his profile picture . Please do not forget what happened to blogger Rajib after he got identified.
> 
> Everything happen in this forum is fun and not war. It does not worth to suffer in the hand of Jamati extremists just for posting here.



I don't support Rajib but by slaughtering him the terrorists proved that they are the biggest atheists and real enemies of Islam. 

I have a flag in my profile. Isn't it nice?


----------



## livingdead

@IamBengali .. plz stop it man.. we know you can singlehandedly fight all bangladeshis on this forum.. 
now let this thread die.. 
we want our normal bd forum back .. its not much fun you beating our drum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

the just said:


> Yes,plz do,let's see how much rice in how many paddy?


This phrase in English just weirded me out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Contrarian said:


> Lot of things.
> From automobiles to automobile parts.
> From industrial machines to mobile phones.
> 
> There really is no point in discussing this now. Once MFN is granted you would see it.



As i told you already that the only threat is for Pharmaceutical Industries of Pakistan otherwise Pakistan can produce anything & the goods that are not produced in Pakistan can be bought easily from China next door. Bangladesh being dependent has several factors contributing.


----------



## American Pakistani

IamBengali said:


> I said people from both countries don't see each other as foreign nationals. Esp. West Bengali people. You know we are both ethno-linguistic region in South Asia. Its impossible not to be dependent on India because the country is completely inside India. Do you share such a border with India or any other country? NO.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't share & nor we want to. I congratulate you for your country being "inside" & having "bonds" with India.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saiful Islam

Trev said:


> London has no Pakistani gangs apart from **** Panthers in the 90's and they dissbanded.I admit the Midlands and North has a Pakistani gang problem but Bangladeshi? Bangladeshi gangs are only prominent in East London and even then I haven't heard of any activity for the past few years. Stop trying too steal the thunder of Pakistanis. BTW Indian Muslim and Pakistani mixed gangs are a big problem in Blackburn but not Bangladeshis.
> 
> And have you ever wondered why it's your communities that are more gang related, it's because your much poorer. Look back in the 80's and 90's where Sikhs where attacking Pakistanis in the streets but our community became more affluent and left that way to your people lmao. Your acting like Tamil Gangs aren't a threat but even Ross Kemp took them seriously enough to cover them and look at the link of those Muslim drug dealers being killed in broad daylight by Tamils.





LOL! Oldham (Chadderton and Westwood), Rochdale, Birmingham (Aston, Lozells, Smethwick, Small Heath) Luton (Bury park area) Manchester (Hyde area), even some parts of Bradford (BD3 area) atleast 2 boroughs of E.London, Tower Hamlets and Newham , these are all Bengali areas. I can name more but let's leave it at that first.

Indian Muslims??!!! Are you having a laugh? I haven't met one Indian Muslim till this day, I mean there's Gujarati Muslims in Leicester but they are only limited to that one city. Do not make me laugh please lmao, I'm 22 so I think I know what's going on! 

Do not try to tell me about "Indian gangs" because now you're making me laugh, I have to give this to the Indian community that they are civilized and keep out of people businesses but you might as well be a uncle tom or uncle garry the way Indians go on in England like they are the Queen's family. 

The Sikh's get handled in Birmingham around the Handsworth area, when a couple of them thought they are an Uncle Garry they tried to join the English Defence League but they know what happens after. 

Those Black shits that Kemp reported about, honestly in my life I never heard about Tamil Gangs, but you have a good skill in internet searching.

C'mon Trevvy boy, where are you from the in the UK or wait, do you actually live in the UK I can give you a walk around just post me your number..lol


----------



## IamBengali

@*American Pakistani*
You guys even share more similarities with Indians than B'Deshis. You speak 'Hindustani'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

IamBengali said:


> @*American Pakistani*
> You guys even share more similarities with Indians than B'Deshis. You speak 'Hindustani'.



I don't speak any Hindustani...i speak only Urdu or Sindhi. Most of the Indians you see today speaks Urdu & call it Hindi or Hindustani...if they start speaking pure Hindi then even Indians like you will fail to understand it. Pakistanis have no similarities with Indians.

BTW Lets not discuss non issues when you got nothing to troll. After dragging culture & language what will you drag next? Food?


----------



## Ammyy

American Pakistani said:


> I don't speak any Hindustani...i speak only Urdu or Sindhi. Most of the Indians you see today speaks Urdu & call it Hindi or Hindustani...if they start speaking pure Hindi then even Indians like you will fail to understand it. Pakistanis have no similarities with Indians.
> 
> BTW Lets not discuss non issues when you got nothing to troll. After dragging culture & language what will you drag next? Food?



Urdu is also Indian language. just like Hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Ammyy said:


> Urdu is also Indian language. just like Hindi



Yes i know it is Pakistani & Indian language too. Good to see an Indian loving it as i've see most Indians hating anything that was enforced by Islamic rulers & as indians call them Islamic invaders.

P.S Stay on topic please.


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> As i told you already that the only threat is for Pharmaceutical Industries of Pakistan otherwise Pakistan can produce anything & the goods that are not produced in Pakistan can be bought easily from China next door. Bangladesh being dependent has several factors contributing.


Wrong bhai jan. Pakistani pharmaceutical industries are major attraction towards Indians after our textile sector. It's cheaper and quality is really good.



IamBengali said:


> @*American Pakistani*
> You guys even share more similarities with Indians than B'Deshis. You speak 'Hindustani'.


dude what is wrong with you? I'm very glad that you think that BD has strong cultural ties with India. Good on you, we don't care if India has strong ties with us. We simply do not care, understood?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trev

Saiful Islam said:


> LOL! Oldham (Chadderton and Westwood), Rochdale, Birmingham (Aston, Lozells, Smethwick, Small Heath) Luton (Bury park area) Manchester (Hyde area), even some parts of Bradford (BD3 area) atleast 2 boroughs of E.London, Tower Hamlets and Newham , these are all Bengali areas. I can name more but let's leave it at that first.
> 
> Indian Muslims??!!! Are you having a laugh? I haven't met one Indian Muslim till this day, I mean there's Gujarati Muslims in Leicester but they are only limited to that one city. Do not make me laugh please lmao, I'm 22 so I think I know what's going on!
> 
> Do not try to tell me about "Indian gangs" because now you're making me laugh, I have to give this to the Indian community that they are civilized and keep out of people businesses but you might as well be a uncle tom or uncle garry the way Indians go on in England like they are the Queen's family.
> 
> The Sikh's get handled in Birmingham around the Handsworth area, when a couple of them thought they are an Uncle Garry they tried to join the English Defence League but they know what happens after.
> 
> Those Black shits that Kemp reported about, honestly in my life I never heard about Tamil Gangs, but you have a good skill in internet searching.
> 
> C'mon Trevvy boy, where are you from the in the UK or wait, do you actually live in the UK I can give you a walk around just post me your number..lol


LOL this is just some next funny shit. I live in West London mate, Southall to be precise so I think I got more idea on what actually goes on here and I'm also 18 and in Uni so I think I would know a lot more than you would on the subject matter mate. Sikhs get handled in Handsworth? HAHAHA. I can't believe what I just read mate lmao I actually dare you too go up Soho Road in Handsworth and say that I mean I literally beg you! I just can't wait too see how a little Bangladeshi gets left shook up.

In the riots it was us that stood outside the gurudwaras protecting Gurudwaras and even Masjids just look it up.
UK RIOTS 2011: Sikhs defend temple and locals protect pubs as Britons defy rioters | Mail Online
Look up Blackburn and Preston and then say summin about Gujrati Muslims LOL.
Manor Park Bengalis got handled by Tamil boys ask around mate it's known fact. Love how a Bangladeshi is calling Tamils "Black shits" man that's irony too the fullest cuz.
Southall Sikhs attack Muslims in feud - News - The Independent
Back in the 90's Sikhs dominated West London just look at the link bro.

I could post links all day man but **** it I got shit too do and sleep too catch up on. Seriously though you can't be living in London if you don't know about Tamils lmao. Do me a favour and go on any Grime forum unless that shits too "Haram" and ask about Tamil Mandem in Newham, Croydon and Wembley. I just can't believe you said that Handsworth Sikhs get handled. WTF does this dirty smelly Bangladeshi know about Brum?
BTW there ain't know Bangladeshi crews outside of London apart from Luton. And why would I give some next dirty mullah my phone number lmao, knew you people got a thing for young people lmao that's the only crews you guys are good at pedo guys haha! Lol this guy knows more about gangs then Ross kemp lmao quit your gassing bro.

British firms (organized crime) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bangladeshis aren't even mentioned bro ahaha. Even Tamils and "weak" Indians are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> LOL... let me tell you a secret Dipjol was once a nomo-shudro dalit.. that's why he is the way he is.. Ethnic Muslim Bengalis are far better looking and well-mannered than that.. but tell me why do you adore Dipjol so much? Is it because a nomo-shudro dalit has freedom in BD to do whatever he want whereas dalits like you are even murdered in Hindustan for even entering the household premises of a _high jat? _Bet you even look like dipjol..



Oh I forgot you pseudo-arabs consider yourselves progeny of Central Asians, Middle Eastern and Anatolians!  Sorry to burst your bubble buddy but dipjol is what most of you look like now it's for you to decide whether or not you too nomo-sudro once! 

Here another instance of when a pseudo arab meets the real deal, chew on that!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dray

the just said:


> Yes,plz do,let's see how much rice in how many paddy?




I am not saying that we will do it by force, though it won't be too difficult but we don't have that kind of relationship with Bangladesh. Since you have so much hatred for Bangladeshi Hindus as evident from @Banglar Bagh and many other members posts in different threads; I suggest you guys mutually do another partition and separate from your Bangladeshi Hindu citizens, this way you guys can live in peace, so are Bangladeshi Hindus who are constantly being persecuted and reducing in numbers at a rapid rate. We can help you with the entire process.


----------



## Vinod2070

LaBong said:


> Oh I forgot you pseudo-arabs consider yourselves progeny of Central Asians, Middle Eastern and Anatolians!  Sorry to burst your bubble buddy but dipjol is what most of you look like now it's for you to decide whether or not you too nomo-sudro once!
> 
> Here another instance of when a pseudo arab meets the real deal, chew on that!



They got the worst of both worlds, these ajlaf convert chhotolok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Saiful Islam said:


> Those *Black shits* that Kemp reported about, honestly in my life I never heard about Tamil Gangs,




I don't want to go into that disgusting discussion about color of the skin, but I remember you had your picture wearing a black T-shirt as your profile pic, though your face was not visible in that; your both hands were.........!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

Vinod2070 said:


> They got the worst of both worlds, these ajlaf convert chhotolok.



Well I don't want to generalise but chotolok sounds very apt for jamatis here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Bagh said:


> LOL... let me tell you a secret Dipjol was once a nomo-shudro dalit.. that's why he is the way he is..* Ethnic Muslim *Bengalis are far better looking and well-mannered than that.. but tell me why do you adore Dipjol so much? Is it because a nomo-shudro dalit has freedom in BD to do whatever he want whereas dalits like you are even murdered in Hindustan for even entering the household premises of a _high jat? _Bet you even look like dipjol..



What on earth is an ethnic Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vinod2070

Banglar Bagh said:


> Hey ... nobody likes worshipping Cows, rats, snakes, monkeys, some guy named Shiv's peni$...
> selling souls was never a bad idea...



I know, you converts like worshipping "child lover self claimed pbuh profit" 

If I go in more details of the "pbuh" half of you will blow up and go straight to be screwed eternally by 72 mail virginians. 



> Well all that happened after you were under boots for over 1000 years.. And who exactly were the winners of 3rd battle of Panipath..
> 
> I wait long to see that. Actually I feel gutted when I think why didn't we do the "treatment" when we had about a millenium to do it



You were nothing more than a second class third rate ajlaf convert, back of the beyond that no one ever cared for. Your delusions impress no one you little convert.

You were always under the boots of us and then some fil.thy barbarins who looked down at you Ajlafs in disgust while you were ready to lick their arse as you do to Arab arse today and get kicked in return.

You were chhotolok then and a second class Ajlaf now, Arabs kick your backside and we have contempt for the likes of you self loaths.

And I have a strong suspicion you deserve every bit of it.



> I really dont like putting it this way.. but since you force me let me tell about 99% of the victims of rapine and genocide were hindus.. about 9.8 million out of a total of 10 million were hindus who took refuge in India since they were getting butchered wherever they were found....
> So you never saved _*us*_.. we were always safe..



I know you want to deny history as it is uncomfortable. The truth is you Banladeshis were looked at in contempt by the West Pakistani Punjabis and Pathans for your ethnicity and they looked down at you and raped and killed you.

When Yahya Khan wanted to kill 3 million of you to make the rest of you eat out of his hands, he meant all of you.

And then you razakaars were put through some spectacle in the Dhaka parade ground from which again we saved your sorry cowardly arse.

But we are bigger people then you chotolok. We saved you and left you alone. We just don't want you pole vaulting and working as Rickshaw pullers and maids all over our cities.

Remain in your shythole till the time comes for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Nice thread.... 
You wanna pull the leg of an Indian, then pull their skin.. you can drag them all the way...


----------



## Cherokee

iajdani said:


> Nice thread....
> You wanna pull the leg of an Indian, then pull their skin.. you can drag them all the way...



wahahahaha . Lookie who is sayin dear lord !!!


----------



## TopCat

Cherokee said:


> wahahahaha . Lookie who is sayin dear lord !!!


You should pray to lord so that you will be born as like your master next time.


----------



## Cherokee

iajdani said:


> You should pray to lord so that you will be born as like your master next time.



As like your masters ? That does not make sense my fellow troller .


----------



## TopCat

Cherokee said:


> As like your masters ? That does not make sense my fellow troller .



No it wont as we Muslim dont have masters except God.


----------



## dray

Guys, we should not stoop down to the level of these Jamatis and end up insulting rest of the civilized Bangladeshis.


----------



## Cherokee

iajdani said:


> No it wont as we Muslim dont have masters except God.



Again that does not make sense dear troller .


----------



## TopCat

Cherokee said:


> Again that does not make sense dear troller .


I know.. thts why you need to visit to some Bhramin of your community.. they have better brains and skin color. they will explain how skin color makes you inferior.


----------



## Cherokee

iajdani said:


> I know.. thts why you need to visit to some Bhramin of your community.. they have better brains and skin color. they will explain how skin color makes you inferior.



Again that does not make sense dear troller .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Trev said:


> Look at Bangladeshi Brute force in action!



You shameless sikh is still here, man, you really disappointed me, thought sikhs have at least the minimum sense of self respect! 

Take a look at these pics, that's your "aukat"! You have been slaving for more than 250 years and will keep slaving! 





















INDIC said:


> You are again confused. Slavery was one that existed between East and West Pakistan and irony is that your fellow East Bengalis were frontrunner in creating Pakistan.



But we have already separated from Pakistan, what about these modern day slaves!


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> But *we have already separated from Pakistan*, what about these modern day slaves!



So, you accepting that you were once slaves. Now, it sounds Pot calling the kettle black. End of the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

bangladeshis are soft hearted people which is why I like them... 
even the jamatis (the self made rambos here) are softies compared to a punjabi or a haryanvi jatt ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## extra terrestrial

INDIC said:


> So, you accepting that you were once slaves. Now, it sounds Pot calling the kettle black. End of the story.



We have written our own fate and moved on, but some people like these sikhs are too weak to get rid of their slavery!


----------



## livingdead

extra terrestrial said:


> We have written our own fate and moved on, but some people like these sikhs are too weak to get rid of their slavery!


it was an army led by a sikh who gave you freedom... dont want you to to be forever grateful for that but at least acknowledge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> bangladeshis are soft hearted people which is why I like them...
> even the jamatis (the self made rambos here) are softies compared to a punjabi or a haryanvi jatt ..



Usually Bengalis have smaller physique with weaker body mass. Thats why they will try to avoid direct confrontation alone and always have a tendency to attack en mass and are very viscous.


----------



## livingdead

iajdani said:


> Usually Bengalis have smaller physique with weaker body mass. Thats why they will try to avoid direct confrontation alone and always have a tendency to attack en mass and are very viscous.


something I observed about thai people.. not sure about bd guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> *We have written our own fate* and moved on, but some people like these sikhs are too weak to get rid of their slavery!



You wrote your fate during Direct Action Day to become slaves of West Pakistanis.


----------



## extra terrestrial

hinduguy said:


> it was an army led by a sikh who gave you freedom... dont want you to to be forever grateful for that but at least acknowledge it.



Yeah, an Army decided to sneak at the end to claim victory!


----------



## INDIC

extra terrestrial said:


> Yeah, an Army decided to sneak at the end to claim victory!



You got your freedom because we didn't allow even a bird to sneak into East Pakistan without our permission.


----------



## extra terrestrial

If these sikhs had minimum self respect, they would have declared independence of Khalistan long ago, but nah they are now used to their slavery!


----------



## dray

hinduguy said:


> something I observed about thai people.. not sure about bd guys.




I am interested about your Thai story if it is publicly shareable.


----------



## livingdead

extra terrestrial said:


> Yeah, an Army decided to sneak at the end to claim victory!


we have discussed this many times.. dont want to do again.... if you think irregulars can fight and win a war against a trained army like PA, you are just insulting them. You can weaken their morale though.
look at syria ... and the fact that pakistan had powerful backers like USA... you just got lucky (that US did not get involved) otherwise you will still be slaves of punjabis (of pakistani vareity) 
@Armstrong am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

extra terrestrial said:


> If these sikhs had minimum self respect, they would have declared independence of Khalistan long ago, but nah they are now used to their slavery!


And some idiots think that they have all rights to teach self respect to the most honourable citizens in our country.


----------



## livingdead

DRAY said:


> I am interested about your Thai story if it is publicly shareable.


lolz .. I was no way involved in any feud with anybody.. saw an aussie being beaten up by 6 thais three quarter of his size.. they were jumping and beating him.. vicious.
be very careful with thais, they smile till they can take no more insult, which might completely confuse you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> Yeah, an Army decided to sneak at the end to claim victory!




we were there from the very begining, Mujib had our assurance of support before he declared independence of BD.


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> If these sikhs had minimum self respect, they would have declared independence of Khalistan long ago, but nah they are now used to their slavery!




why such desperation? Khalistan movement died a natural death due to lack of peoples' support, it was not a movement of entire Punjab. Punjab is part of India as almost 100% majority of Punjab consider themselves Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trev

hinduguy said:


> it was an army led by a sikh who gave you freedom... dont want you to to be forever grateful for that but at least acknowledge it.


Bro, 1971 was an effort by all of India, we are a successful multi ethnic state and we are proud of this unlike the monotonous Bangladeshi people.



iajdani said:


> I know.. thts why you need to visit to some Bhramin of your community.. they have better brains and skin color. they will explain how skin color makes you inferior.


What are you actually talking about? You people are obsessed with skin colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Trev said:


> Bro, 1971 was an effort by all of India, we are a successful multi ethnic state and we are proud of this unlike the monotonous Bangladeshi people.




Only India has mass starvation outside sub-Saharan African.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trev

UKBengali said:


> Only India has mass starvation outside sub-Saharan African.


Yes but it is only India who has such a big improvement. Back on topic what has the nation of the "Bangla" people achieved since independence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

DRAY said:


> why such desperation? Khalistan movement died a natural death due to lack of peoples' support, it was not a movement of entire Punjab. Punjab is part of India as almost 100% majority of Punjab consider themselves Indians.



Lack of people's support? Are you serious? Take a look at these:












They were brutally suppressed!


----------



## egodoc222

[quote/] post: 5207909, member: 149706"]Yes but it is only India who has such a big improvement. Back on topic what has the nation of the "Bangla" people achieved since independence?[/quote]
world leaders in pole vaulting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> Lack of people's support? Are you serious? Take a look at these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were brutally suppressed!



That's maybe a few thousand, not millions of them.

Why Jamatis are not demanding a separate Jamatistan when they are being brutally suppressed in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

DRAY said:


> That's maybe a few thousand, not millions of them.
> 
> Why Jamatis are not demanding a separate Jamatistan when they are being brutally suppressed in Bangladesh?


these guys can't see their own backyard...


----------



## dray

Trev said:


> Yes but it is only India who has such a big improvement. Back on topic what has the nation of the "Bangla" people achieved since independence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

genmirajborgza786 said:


> dude don't compare my country with your Bangladesh, Pakistan is 8 lakhs 75 thousand sq km's that's more then six times the size of your Bangladesh !, it has borders with China & Afghanistan in the central Asian horizon to border with India in south Asia to border with Iran plus a maritime boundary with Oman in the mid-east ! it's a nuclear power with over 110 warheads & has the fastest growing nuclear arsenals in the world it has an army of more then 624,000 active + 515,000 reserves an air force of 400 combat fighter jets, a navy with frigates, submarines, ambitious assault ships, FAC's etc's & one of the few country's in world to have the prestigious fourth command strategic force command generally a country have only 3 army, air force & navy its economy is more then 220,billion its population is 20 cr ! Pakistan is not dependent on India after all Pakistan is not Bangladesh ! in fact if Bangladesh is dependent on india then it is because it wants to be dependent on India, it doesn't means it has to be that way no off course not look at south Korea its smaller then Bangladesh surrounded by China & japan but it is still stand strong in front of giants like China & Japan anyways Bangladesh is your country so do what ever you want with it, but please don't bring Pakistan in your weird fantasies
> geographically, militarily & economically Pakistan is in a different league !


dude, now i am your fan, that was so awesome 



egodoc222 said:


> these guys can't see their own backyard...


dude, you worry about your own self, so many states want Independence from you too lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

DRAY said:


> why such desperation? Khalistan movement died a natural death due to lack of peoples' support, it was not a movement of entire Punjab. Punjab is part of India as almost 100% majority of Punjab consider themselves Indians.


Give him some leeway. He is a learned scholar of the Khalistan movement. Infact he has also read about a country called Bangladeshand has some knowledge which is around 2k km from Amritsar,



Jf Thunder said:


> dude, you worry about your own self, so many states want Independence from you too lol



Please bring on the thunder of JF 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Trev said:


> LOL this is just some next funny shit. I live in West London mate, Southall to be precise so I think I got more idea on what actually goes on here and I'm also 18 and in Uni so I think I would know a lot more than you would on the subject matter mate. Sikhs get handled in Handsworth? HAHAHA. I can't believe what I just read mate lmao I actually dare you too go up Soho Road in Handsworth and say that I mean I literally beg you! I just can't wait too see how a little Bangladeshi gets left shook up.
> 
> In the riots it was us that stood outside the gurudwaras protecting Gurudwaras and even Masjids just look it up.
> UK RIOTS 2011: Sikhs defend temple and locals protect pubs as Britons defy rioters | Mail Online
> Look up Blackburn and Preston and then say summin about Gujrati Muslims LOL.
> Manor Park Bengalis got handled by Tamil boys ask around mate it's known fact. Love how a Bangladeshi is calling Tamils "Black shits" man that's irony too the fullest cuz.
> Southall Sikhs attack Muslims in feud - News - The Independent
> Back in the 90's Sikhs dominated West London just look at the link bro.
> 
> I could post links all day man but **** it I got shit too do and sleep too catch up on. Seriously though you can't be living in London if you don't know about Tamils lmao. Do me a favour and go on any Grime forum unless that shits too "Haram" and ask about Tamil Mandem in Newham, Croydon and Wembley. I just can't believe you said that Handsworth Sikhs get handled. WTF does this dirty smelly Bangladeshi know about Brum?
> BTW there ain't know Bangladeshi crews outside of London apart from Luton. And why would I give some next dirty mullah my phone number lmao, knew you people got a thing for young people lmao that's the only crews you guys are good at pedo guys haha! Lol this guy knows more about gangs then Ross kemp lmao quit your gassing bro.
> 
> British firms (organized crime) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bangladeshis aren't even mentioned bro ahaha. Even Tamils and "weak" Indians are.



You know it is kinda funny to see even BDs trying to act racist.

In Hindi there is a saying "mendhaki ko bhi jukham ho gaya" (even a lady frog is complaining of getting cold). 

While we obviously feel that color of skin should not be used for judging people and just because the Bangladeshi Muslims are some of the darkest people in the subcontinent, they should not be looked down on, here comes the "mendhaki ko jukham".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jf Thunder

Soms said:


> Please bring on the thunder of JF 17


what for?


----------



## Vinod2070

extra terrestrial said:


> Yeah, an Army decided to sneak at the end to claim victory!



You had been crushed. Our soldiers saved your sorry cowardly arse and gifted you wretched folks a country.

You still pole vault to drive Rickshaws and work as maid to the same Sikhs. In Chandigarh I see may of these "brave" lungi men driving Rickshaws for our Sikh brothers and working as maids in their homes.

They typically hide their names these lungi men and women. 



UKBengali said:


> Only India has mass starvation outside sub-Saharan African.



The typical delusions of those from the least developed country of South Asia. 

The lowest HDI, the basket case of South Asia, that is your fate and good that you ran away to a kaffir country...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuntmaster

The biggest leverage India has over Bangladesh is water... Bangladesh is completely dependent on India's largesee for every drop of water flowing in their rivers.


----------



## UKBengali

Vinod2070 said:


> The typical delusions of those from the least developed country of South Asia.
> 
> The lowest HDI, the basket case of South Asia, that is your fate and good that you ran away to a kaffir country...




LOL - Indian had an EXTRA 24 years of independence over BD and it's GDP/capita is 1.4K compared to 1K for BD.


----------



## Vinod2070

UKBengali said:


> LOL - Indian had an EXTRA 24 years of independence over BD and it's GDP/capita is 1.4K compared to 1K for BD.



So what happened in 1947 after the "direct action day"?

You went from one slavery to the next? Willingly!

And we got you the independence after 24 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## energym

iajdani said:


> Nice thread....
> You wanna pull the leg of an Indian, then pull their skin.. you can drag them all the way...



Look who is talking about skin color.you yourself is black, looks like a 3 feet weak monkey and talking about indians.shakal par laanat lagti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Vinod2070 said:


> So what happened in 1947 after the "direct action day"?
> 
> You went from one slavery to the next? Willingly!
> 
> And we got you the independence after 24 years?




No. BD people needed to merge with the Muslims of Pakistan in order to stop being incorporated into Hindu India.

The only thing that should not have happened in 1971 was the bloodshed. Separation was bound to happen in t he end.

Fact remains that economically BD has done better than India since independence. If you look at BD indicators in 2013, it is much better than what India had 24 years ago across all sectors. In areas like life expectancy and malnutrition BD already leads India.


----------



## Vinod2070

UKBengali said:


> No. BD people needed to merge with the Muslims of Pakistan in order to stop being incorporated into Hindu India.
> 
> The only thing that should not have happened in 1971 was the bloodshed. Separation was bound to happen in t he end.
> 
> Fact remains that economically BD has done better than India since independence. If you look at BD indicators in 2013, it is much better than what India had 24 years ago across all sectors. In areas like life expectancy and malnutrition BD already leads India.



See, we have no issues against BD as a country or Bangladeshis as people. We in fact want them to do well.

Just don't try to overreach yourself when it comes to India. That is all...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Contrarian

American Pakistani said:


> As i told you already that the only threat is for Pharmaceutical Industries of Pakistan otherwise Pakistan can produce anything & the goods that are not produced in Pakistan can be bought easily from China next door. Bangladesh being dependent has several factors contributing.


Friend, at the very least apart from Pharma, India is a powerhouse in the automobile sector.
Please read up on it, India is the base of exports of small cars throughout the world including Africa and Middle East.

Pakistani's industries including PakSuzuki already demanded that auto parts be allowed in trade with India so that they can leverage the enormous factories and logistics setup almost all the major automobile brands have in India.

Do read up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Vinod2070 said:


> See, we have no issues against BD as a country or Bangladeshis as people. We in fact want them to do well.
> 
> Just don't try to overreach yourself when it comes to India. That is all...



Tell your government to stop interfering in BD internal affairs and then all will be good.


----------



## Vinod2070

UKBengali said:


> Tell your government to stop interfering in BD internal affairs and then all will be good.



OK, I will tell them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vinod2070 said:


> OK, I will tell them.



This proves that Indians do not want BD to do well.

This nonsense about supporting Awami League due to the fact that the BNP-supported North-east Freedom fighters is all nonsense. All that Indian wants is to slow down BD's development so that India does not look bad in comparison.


----------



## Contrarian

American Pakistani said:


> I don't speak any Hindustani...i speak only Urdu or Sindhi. Most of the Indians you see today speaks Urdu & call it Hindi or Hindustani...if they start speaking pure Hindi then even Indians like you will fail to understand it. *Pakistanis have no similarities with Indians.*
> 
> BTW Lets not discuss non issues when you got nothing to troll. After dragging culture & language what will you drag next? Food?


Oh. You are one of those. I was wasting my time discussing things with you then.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vinod2070

UKBengali said:


> This proves that Indians do not want BD to do well.
> 
> This nonsense about supporting Awami League due to the fact that the BNP-supported North-east Freedom fighters is all nonsense. *All that Indian wants is to slow down BD's development so that India does not look bad in comparison*.



No one in India cares about Bangladesh. Frankly that is the reality.

Not saying in a demeaning way, just the reality. You are just not on the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Vinod2070 said:


> *No one in India cares about Bangladesh*. Frankly that is the reality.
> 
> Not saying in a demeaning way, just the reality. You are just not on the radar.



Apart from your government.


----------



## Vinod2070

UKBengali said:


> Apart from your government.



Well they have to take care of the naughty little ones in our neighborhood.

No hard feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar

UKBengali said:


> This proves that Indians do not want BD to do well.


Yup, 1(one) post on an internet forum is the proof of collective attitude of an entire nation towards another country beyond an iota of doubt.

Jamati logic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

UKBengali said:


> Apart from your government.


Isnt that their job?

They get paid for ensuring Indian interests are paramount in any and every country in the world.

I'd be worried if they dont pay attention to BD or for that matter any country on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Indians busted yet again.


----------



## American Pakistani

Contrarian said:


> Friend, at the very least apart from Pharma, India is a powerhouse in the automobile sector.
> Please read up on it, India is the base of exports of small cars throughout the world including Africa and Middle East.
> 
> Pakistani's industries including PakSuzuki already demanded that auto parts be allowed in trade with India so that they can leverage the enormous factories and logistics setup almost all the major automobile brands have in India.
> 
> Do read up



Pakistan is manufacturing auto parts itself & that are cheap & affordable & rest of it is bought from China. Furthermore keep in mind that you are claiming that Pakistan will become dependent on India if it grants MFN status which i don't agree with...there are many goods that Pakistan produce/manufacture efficiently & are of much better quality.



Contrarian said:


> Oh. You are one of those. I was wasting my time discussing things with you then.



Can't help if truth hurts that much.


----------



## Vinod2070

Contrarian said:


> Oh. You are one of those. I was wasting my time discussing things with you then.



I see nothing wrong with saying that we share nothing. It is just a way of looking at things.

There are many things that we shared historically but after 1947 we have both come a long way.

There may be surface similarities in language and culture but our world view is very different now.

Even I would say that we share nothing. It doesn't necessarily mean that we are denigrating them or looking down on them. It just means that I want our destinies to be independent of them.

Just an example of an Indian viewpoint along the same lines:

The same people? Surely not - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Well the time is up for the razakaars. They will enjoy their mandated camel drink for sure. 

Though they are yet in denial, many of them seem to be running to far away lands on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## the just

Vinod2070 said:


> No one in India cares about Bangladesh. Frankly that is the reality.
> 
> Not saying in a demeaning way, just the reality. You are just not on the radar.


Ha ha ha ,ho ho ho ho,
Not in the radar!!!
Man ,how many are us in total in this shit hole? All are morons.
Man,when I counted !!
Reality ,really sucked



Trev said:


> Angry little Bangladeshi, you should know your place in the world. You will forever be our slaves.


Good to know. Morons do dream


----------



## UKBengali

Trev said:


> Angry little Bangladeshi, you should know your place in the world. You will forever be our slaves.




This coming from an "Indian".

There is no such thing as an Indian like there are Germans, Japanese and Bangladeshi's.

As BD develops and gets more literate, then the Awami League and all other traitors will lose all power in the country.

Just like Yugoslavia, Soviet Union and Czechoslovakia disintegrated, then so shall India.

BD will be around long after this entity called India ceases to exist.


----------



## Trev

UKBengali said:


> This coming from an "Indian".
> 
> There is no such thing as an Indian like there are Germans, Japanese and Bangladeshi's.
> 
> As BD develops and gets more literate, then the Awami League and all other traitors will lose all power in the country.
> 
> Just like Yugoslavia, Soviet Union and Czechoslovakia disintegrated, then so shall India.
> 
> BD will be around long after this entity called India ceases to exist.


Did you seriously just put Bangadesh in the same bracket as Japan and Germany? 
Your little country is going to waste away, you jave a 150 million people in such a small space lmao. 
India won't ever disintegrate, Indians are among the most nationalistic people around. Just look at this forum and see Indians from literally all parts and corners of India. All Bangladesh has is a few rivers, your country is classed in the same bracket as Pakistan in terms of Human Development and they are currently at war. What excuse do you lungi slaves have?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Trev said:


> Did you seriously just put Bangadesh in the same bracket as Japan and Germany?
> Your little country is going to waste away, you jave a 150 million people in such a small space lmao.
> India won't ever disintegrate, Indians are among the most nationalistic people around. Just look at this forum and see Indians from literally all parts and corners of India. All Bangladesh has is a few rivers, your country is classed in the same bracket as Pakistan in terms of Human Development and they are currently at war. What excuse do you lungi slaves have?



BD is not a proper country. It is just a bunch of people we saved from a genocide and left alone. It is a forever basket case.

Many of them pole vault to pull Rickshaws in our great country. We let some of them remain as long as we want to and kick them back when we need to.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Trev said:


> Did you seriously just put Bangadesh in the same bracket as Japan and Germany? **
> Your little country is going to waste away, you jave a 150 million people in such a small space lmao.
> India won't ever disintegrate, Indians are among the most nationalistic people around. Just look at this forum and see Indians from literally all parts and corners of India. All Bangladesh has is a few rivers, your country is classed in the same bracket as Pakistan in terms of Human Development and they are currently at war. *What excuse do you lungi slaves have*?





BD only gained independence in 1972, a full 24 years AFTER India. An independent BD in 1947 would now be much, much wealthier.

What excuse does India have to be an impoverished country now then apart from the fact that it is a dysfunctional multi-ethic mess?


----------



## Vinod2070

Even comparing a messy dysfunctional "country" like BD with India is a disgrace.

It is a country where the "foreign policy" changes completely with the begum that runs the place, and the begums are more keen to rather destroy the place than to talk to each other.

A holy mess...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

@Omega007 
Bhai, IamBengali started this thread with friendly intentions, some people will try to provoke you with nonsense comments about you & your country, handle them strictly but without going down to their level, that is what they want, you are better than these Jamatis. Don't let them kill the essence of the thread. I suggest you delete the above comment or modify it to remove bad words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

DRAY said:


> @Omega007
> Bhai, IamBengali started this thread with friendly intentions, some people will try to provoke you with nonsense comments about you & your country, handle them strictly but without going down to their level, that is what they want, you are better than these Jamatis. Don't let them kill the essence of the thread. I suggest you delete the above comment or modify it to remove bad words.



You are right.I have got nothing against regular Bangladeshis but I can't stand the dariiwala jamatees-be is an Indian one or a BD one and this section is seemed to be filled with those fucktards.


----------



## the just

So the true color of moron didn't take long to come out.
Soooo,predictable.


----------



## dray

the just said:


> So the true color of moron didn't take long to come out.
> Soooo,predictable.




What true color? You think only you guys have the license to abuse? The kind of filth is spread in this section is umimaginable, even a saint would react.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my2cents

wanglaokan said:


> If India loves BAngladeshis so much as they claim, why the hell those BSF keep shooting BD people jump over the fence just make their ends meet in India? Indian always lie



That is because people who are crossing the border are not only ordinary folks but smugglers, drug dealers and insurgents. Lot of fake currency is routed through Bangladesh. Just look at Iran and Pakistan which are Islamic countries but Iran will not hesitate to shoot if their border is violated. We built the fence for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Omega007 said:


> Oh really!I mean really sala bangal kelo kuttar bachcha!!Abe k*a*kir chele,jodi ak baper chele hos tahole chole aye Joynagar for once.Tor chokh khule tor bichir jaygay ar bichi khule tor choker jaygay na dhokate pari toh ami amar naame nije kukur pushbo.
> 
> Ar sala k*a*kir jaat inbred shuorer bachcha jamatee,jibone mirror e nijer thobda dekhchis......sala abar amader skin color er kotha bole.Sala nijer mukhe welcome likhe ne-phata doormat mone hobe.Doormat o noi,puro komod-loke dekhle na bhul kore jeno tor mukhe hege day sala fake Arbi kutta.


What's up dude. Sokal bela ki tur pacha kero mere dieche mairi.


----------



## Omega007

iajdani said:


> What's up dude. Sokal bela ki tur pacha kero mere dieche mairi.



Learn to speak Bangla first-what's kero my nigga??By the way,amar pacha marar khomota ekhono karo hoy ni.That's why I'm telling you-
You want some?Come, get some.


----------



## scorpionx

@Loki 

Sir, please close this thread. It has gone past it's expiry date way ago.


----------



## TopCat

Omega007 said:


> Learn to speak Bangla first-what's kero my nigga??By the way,amar pacha marar khomota ekhono karo hoy ni.That's why I'm telling you-
> You want some?Come, get some.


 
kenor re? tur pachai ki chipi atke rakhis?


----------



## Aka123

iajdani said:


> kenor re? tur pachai ki chipi atke rakhis?



ehh, khali nongra kotha!!


----------



## Roybot

lol whats going on in here


----------



## Aka123

Omega007 said:


> Oh really!I mean really sala bangal kelo kuttar bachcha!!Abe k*a*kir chele,jodi ak baper chele hos tahole chole aye Joynagar for once.Tor chokh khule tor bichir jaygay ar bichi khule tor choker jaygay na dhokate pari toh ami amar naame nije kukur pushbo.
> 
> Ar sala k*a*kir jaat inbred shuorer bachcha jamatee,jibone mirror e nijer thobda dekhchis......sala abar amader skin color er kotha bole.Sala nijer mukhe welcome likhe ne-phata doormat mone hobe.Doormat o noi,puro komod-loke dekhle na bhul kore jeno tor mukhe hege day sala fake Arbi kutta.



ehh khali nongra kotha!!


----------



## dray

Roybot said:


> lol whats going on in here




Gay talk. 

@iajdani changed his profile picture under pressure, this time a smiling one. 

But what about so many icons on the desktop @iajdani?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omega007

iajdani said:


> kenor re? tur pachai ki chipi atke rakhis?



See,I told you to learn Bangla first kelo kutta.I don't need a chipi but kuttas like you should use them,I mean who knows,kono stray dog ese tor ga*d mere jete pare....afterall you are same species.


----------



## LaBong

Cursing someone in English is ok but cursing someone in Bengali to your heart's content - priceless!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omega007

DRAY said:


> Gay talk.
> 
> @iajdani changed his profile picture under pressure, this time a smiling one.
> 
> But what about so many icons on the desktop @iajdani?



LOL....



DRAY said:


> Gay talk.
> 
> @iajdani changed his profile picture under pressure, this time a smiling one.
> 
> But what about so many icons on the desktop @iajdani?



LOL....



LaBong said:


> Cursing someone in English is ok but cursing someone in Bengali to your heart's content - priceless!



Is that somehow,by any chance directed towards me??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

UKBengali said:


> LOL - Indian had an EXTRA 24 years of independence over BD and it's GDP/capita is 1.4K compared to 1K for BD.



Where is Bangladesh's extra 24 years when you were frontrunner for Direct Action Day day to get your Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Omega007 said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that somehow,by any chance directed towards me??



No just a general observation!


----------



## Anubis

@iajdani Apner desktop e oigula ki??Computer explode korbe!


----------



## Armstrong

LaBong said:


> Cursing someone in English is ok but cursing someone in Bengali to your heart's content - priceless!



Oh please a curse ain't a curse if it isn't in Punjabi !


----------



## Anubis

Armstrong said:


> Oh please a curse ain't a curse if it isn't in Punjabi !


So says a Kashmiri!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Anubis said:


> So says a Kashmiri!



Thats *Mr.Kashmiri* to you ! 

So whats up brother, hows life treating you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Omega007 said:


> Oh really!I mean really sala bangal kelo kuttar bachcha!!Abe k*a*kir chele,jodi ak baper chele hos tahole chole aye Joynagar for once.Tor chokh khule tor bichir jaygay ar bichi khule tor choker jaygay na dhokate pari toh ami amar naame nije kukur pushbo.
> 
> Ar sala k*a*kir jaat inbred shuorer bachcha jamatee,jibone mirror e nijer thobda dekhchis......sala abar amader skin color er kotha bole.Sala nijer mukhe welcome likhe ne-phata doormat mone hobe.Doormat o noi,puro komod-loke dekhle na bhul kore jeno tor mukhe hege day sala fake Arbi kutta.



Someone make me Mod.

Post reported!

@Loki

How would we know if you are alive!



DRAY said:


> Gay talk.
> 
> @iajdani changed his profile picture under pressure, this time a smiling one.
> 
> But what about so many icons on the desktop @iajdani?




I think this is not him. Under such situation who would put own picture when govt is monitoring this site?



Anubis said:


> @iajdani Apner desktop e oigula ki??Computer explode korbe!




Looks like my aunty's desktop, the girls, they just can not save things in other locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Skies said:


> I think this is not him. Under such situation who would put own picture when govt is monitoring this site?



He has already posted many of his pictures, that's him, and nobody is monitoring 10 Bangladeshis here, too much of conspiracy theories make one clinically paranoid in due course, be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soms

LaBong said:


> Cursing someone in English is ok but cursing someone in Bengali to your heart's content - priceless!


O ja dilo! Ghoshe ekebare!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

The thread is making a logical progression into a cesspool.


----------



## LaBong

Soms said:


> O ja dilo! Ghoshe ekebare!



hahaha, ami bhablam @iajdani haoto uttor dite parbe, but it looks like he has fallen short!! mukh theke pacha chara ar kichu berolo na, otato amader Swastikao bangla cinema te pray i bole!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Soms said:


> O ja dilo! Ghoshe ekebare!




Ha, or keyboard-tao parle Gangay jhap dey!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Armstrong said:


> Oh please a curse ain't a curse if it isn't in Punjabi !



Punjabi curses are not innovative. Bengalis improvise even while cursing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan21

Anubis said:


> 2.Bangladesh consumes(or it did in 2009....it does more now) 23940 MW electricity(most of which it produces)(Bangladesh Electricity - consumption - Energy).........do you seriously think BD is going to shutdown without 500 MW??Yes India is the largest exporter of electricity to Bangladesh....but it would be foolish of anyone to think that BD 'massively depends' on India for its need.



Bangladesh's total installed capacity is 8500 MW. I dont know where you got the figure of 23490 mw. Please share a source. Don't hate on India. We add about 20000Mw of power capacity per year. Be happy that we consider BD friend enough to give 500 MW at cheap prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Skies said:


> Someone make me Mod.
> 
> Post reported!
> 
> @Loki
> 
> How would we know if you are alive!



Bhai tumi to sei bachchha tar moto korcho je bondhuder kache marpit e here gele ma er kache giye nalish kore! Khisti kheye omni mod er kache dourano, deoyar belay mone chilo na?

Erom jara kore tader amra choto belay boltam udgandu! 

@DRAY @Soms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

LaBong said:


> Punjabi curses are not innovative. Bengalis improvise even while cursing!!



You have one of the greatest usernames here.

Hats off to you. Hats off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sriram

Al-zakir said:


> Pick up your loota, dhoti, cow piss drink and migrate to your Malik(master) land _Golomor fua_. I can call him _golomor fua(_son of a Indian slave_)_ since he declared his own status.


Go drink camel piss as written in your holy book

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

karan21 said:


> Bangladesh's total installed capacity is 8500 MW. I dont know where you got the figure of 23490 mw. Please share a source. Don't hate on India. We add about 20000Mw of power capacity per year. Be happy that we consider BD friend enough to give 500 MW at cheap prices.


You don't know where I got the figure??...the link in BOLD letters in my post would help.....sorry I can't make the link sparkle to make it catch your attention!


----------



## 45'22'

Anubis said:


> You don't know where I got the figure??...the link in BOLD letters in my post would help.....sorry I can't make the link sparkle to make it catch your attention!


its 10264 MW

Welcome to 

MINISTRY OF POWER, ENERGY AND MINERAL RESOURCES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> Nice thread....
> You wanna pull the leg of an Indian, then pull their skin.. you can drag them all the way...


LOL,you forgot 71,havent you?



UKBengali said:


> Only India has mass starvation outside sub-Saharan African.


Tell this to millions of illegal Bangladeshis who work as servants in India 



UKBengali said:


> LOL - Indian had an EXTRA 24 years of independence over BD and it's GDP/capita is 1.4K compared to 1K for BD.


Typical self praising Bangladeshi 
Indias er capita is double of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

45'22' said:


> its 10264 MW
> 
> Welcome to BPDB


please dont burst there BS. 
Bangladesh adding 20000 MW per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Skies said:


> I think this is not him. Under such situation who would put own picture when govt is monitoring this site?


Bangladeshi gov. is monitoring this site?





UKBengali said:


> The millions that starve to death every year would say otherwise.
> 
> All multi-ethnic states in history have failed and India shall be no different.


Lol says who? a delusional Bangladeshi......
What is America then?........
And what your single ethnic Bangladesh has acheived other than producing underwears and pole vaulters......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

jarves said:


> Tell this to millions of illegal Bangladeshis who work as servants in India




Servants???? Indians have servants???? Coolies have servants... Kawli Yug.. just Kawli Yug...


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> Servants???? Indians have servants???? Coolies have servants... Kawli Yug.. just Kawli Yug...


Your nation is only capable of making underwears  so pole vaulter Bangladeshis who want to earn more come to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

jarves said:


> Your nation is only capable of making underwears  so pole vaulter Bangladeshis who want to earn more come to India



So, in your own logic they just start a suicide mission through starvation ???? 
Earn more in India?????


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> So, in your own logic they just start a suicide mission through starvation ????
> Earn more in India?????


Yeah because they will starve more in Bangladesh 

It is the reality we can afford things unlike Bangladesh who takes aids from us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@jarves

Quit fighting with that fellow @iajdani,he is a delusional guy who even thinks Pakistan & Bangladesh can make an aircraft carrier before India....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

gslv mk3 said:


> @jarves
> 
> Quit fighting with that fellow @iajdani,he is a delusional guy who even thinks Pakistan & Bangladesh can make an aircraft carrier before India....


This is nothing 

Bangladesh will be the nuclear country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

jarves said:


> This is nothing
> 
> Bangladesh will be the nuclear country?



''Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

gslv mk3 said:


> ''Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.''



Not everybody perform in Indian standard where 40 years needed for a joke place which still cant fly properly.


----------



## Omega007

gslv mk3 said:


> ''Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.''



Bomb or BUM.......which one??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> Not everybody perform in Indian standard where 40 years needed for a joke place which still cant fly properly.


Ever heard of Marut?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> Not everybody perform in Indian standard where 40 years needed for a joke place which still cant fly properly.



What took 40 years and fly properly?? This ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

jarves said:


> Ever heard of Marut?


No ? Does it fly?


----------



## gslv mk3

This,I guess...








iajdani said:


> No ? Does it fly?



No it swims.....Pathetic IQ to say the least...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> No ? Does it fly?


We devloped this in 60's and used it in the war of 71
Now may i ask what Bangladesh has devloped?


----------



## Omega007

iajdani said:


> Not everybody perform in Indian standard where 40 years needed for a joke place which still cant fly properly.



Which kind of 'place' can fly anyway.......care to elaborate Mr Pajama chhaap....errrr,Mr Lungi Chhaap scientist??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

gslv mk3 said:


> This,I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it swims.....Pathetic IQ to say the least...




dont even look at them dude.. these are very talented people and can make your Tejas fly in no time. But sorry you cant afford these highly capable people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> dont even look at them dude.. these are very talented people and can make your Tejas fly in no time. But sorry you cant afford these highly capable people.


Oh really?
We devloped fighter planes in 60's when your Bangladesh didnt exist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

jarves said:


> We devloped this in 60's and used it in the war of 71
> Now may i ask what Bangladesh has devloped?



They have developed some uber futuristic,high-tech anti-missile lungy to catch incoming missiles in air.Can DRDO pull something like that off??
Ebar ei khusitey BD bhai ra lungi dance suru korun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

jarves said:


> Oh really?
> We devloped fighter planes in 60's when your Bangladesh didnt exist



ya BD was PK that time


----------



## TopCat

jarves said:


> Oh really?
> We devloped fighter planes in 60's when your Bangladesh didnt exist



We know.. to put them in the museum not to fly...


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> ya BD was PK that time



And they didnt do that too,back then.


----------



## jarves

Omega007 said:


> They have developed some uber futuristic,high-tech anti-missile lungy to catch incoming missiles in air.Can DRDO pull something like that off??


This is nothing,see this.......
Bangladesh will be the nuclear country?
Start reading after 4,5 pages and dont forget to read comments of this iajdani guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

gslv mk3 said:


>


yeh log kaun hain????


----------



## jarves

iajdani said:


> We know.. to put them in the museum not to fly...


Is this what they teach you in your Madrassas 








DarkPrince said:


> ya BD was PK that time


These comment are not for you but only for iajdani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

jarves said:


> This is nothing,see this.......
> Bangladesh will be the nuclear country?
> Start reading after 4,5 pages and dont forget to read comments of this iajdani guy.



That guy is some piece of work I must say....you have to give that to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@iajdani ,more pics for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omega007

iajdani said:


> No ? Does it fly?



Aray nahi re pandu,boh Marut udte nahi they,bas hawa me tairtey they or kabhi kabhi idhar-udhar DHADAM se Bumb gira dete they.Toh Marut udte nahi they,par dusro ko jaroor uda dete they.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Omega007 said:


> Oh really!I mean really sala bangal kelo kuttar bachcha!!Abe k*a*kir chele,jodi ak baper chele hos tahole chole aye Joynagar for once.Tor chokh khule tor bichir jaygay ar bichi khule tor choker jaygay na dhokate pari toh ami amar naame nije kukur pushbo.
> 
> Ar sala k*a*kir jaat inbred shuorer bachcha jamatee,jibone mirror e nijer thobda dekhchis......sala abar amader skin color er kotha bole.Sala nijer mukhe welcome likhe ne-phata doormat mone hobe.Doormat o noi,puro komod-loke dekhle na bhul kore jeno tor mukhe hege day sala fake Arbi kutta.


Bhai jo bhi bola bada sahi bola. Mazaa agaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bhai jo bhi bola bada sahi bola. Mazaa agaya



Uhhh... you Bengali my friend??


----------



## IamBengali

Such a great thread from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Omega007 said:


> Uhhh... you Bengali my friend??


Nope, but enjoyed your post nonetheless . I can make out a few words though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

karan21 said:


> Bangladesh's total installed capacity is 8500 MW. I dont know where you got the figure of 23490 mw. Please share a source. Don't hate on India. We add about 20000Mw of power capacity per year. Be happy that we consider BD friend enough to give 500 MW at cheap prices.



20k a year ? You got a source for your claim besides wiki


----------



## jarves

fallstuff said:


> 20k a year ? You got a source for your claim besides wiki


http://powermin.gov.in/reports/pdf/ar02-03.pdf
http://www.pfcindia.com/writereaddata/userfiles/file/Annual reports/ann_rpt1011.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

fallstuff said:


> 20k a year ? You got a source for your claim besides wiki



India added 24,000 MW in 2012-2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## karan21

fallstuff said:


> got a source for your claim besides





Anubis said:


> You don't know where I got the figure??...the link in BOLD letters in my post would help.....sorry I can't make the link sparkle to make it catch your attention!


 
Well according to my research BD's total installed capcity is only 8000-9000MW out of which most plants are not functioning even at their 50% threshold. Maybe the rest comes from captive power plants and home generators. Anyways the numbers for BD are pathetic compared to even Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

So much fun ... 
thanks @IamBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

jarves said:


> http://powermin.gov.in/reports/pdf/ar02-03.pdf
> http://www.pfcindia.com/writereaddata/userfiles/file/Annual reports/ann_rpt1011.pdf



I do admit your work cited style might just work like a charm in India, but not in Pakistan Defence Forum, where a higher standard is expected. 

I don't have all the time in the world to go through your not so impressive bulky source. A reference to the line, paragraph, and a page or URL would do wonders my friend !!!


----------



## Roybot

Anubis said:


> 2.Bangladesh consumes(or it did in 2009....it does more now) 23940 MW electricity(most of which it produces)(Bangladesh Electricity - consumption - Energy).........do you seriously think BD is going to shutdown without 500 MW??Yes India is the largest exporter of electricity to Bangladesh....but it would be foolish of anyone to think that BD 'massively depends' on India for its need.





Anubis said:


> You don't know where I got the figure??...the link in BOLD letters in my post would help.....sorry I can't make the link sparkle to make it catch your attention!



@karan21 your figure about Bangladesh is right.

What Anubis is quoting, is the energy consumption figure of 23.94 Billion kWh energy, which he has wrongly converted to 23940 MW of power. He doesn't understand the difference between kW and kWh I guess.

The figure of 23.94 Billion kWh is 23940000000 kWh. Now if we assume the power is supplied 365 days x 24 hours= 8760 hours, for that we ll need,

*23940000000 kWh/ 8760h = 2732876 kW= 2732 MW of power.
*
 This was in 2009, mind you, things have improved under Sheikh Hasina's Awami league government . This figure is probably not the installed capacity as not all of the installed capacity is available for power generation and neither is electricity provided 24 x 7 through out the year, not in Bangladesh. If we take all this into account your estimate of 8000-9000MW of installed capacity is in the right ball park.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## karan21

Roybot said:


> @karan21 your figure about Bangladesh is right.
> 
> What Anubis is quoting, is the energy consumption figure of 23.94 Billion kWh energy, which he has wrongly converted to 23940 MW of power. He doesn't understand the difference between kW and kWh I guess.
> 
> The figure of 23.94 Billion kWh is 23940000000 kWh. Now if we assume the power is supplied 365 days x 24 hours= 8760 hours, for that we ll need,
> 
> *23940000000 kWh/ 8760h = 2732876 kW= 2732 MW of power.
> *
> This was in 2009, mind you, things have improved under Sheikh Hasina's Awami league government . This figure is probably not the installed capacity as not all of the installed capacity is available for power generation and neither is electricity provided 24 x 7 through out the year, not in Bangladesh. If we take all this into account your estimate of 8000-9000MW of installed capacity is in the right ball park.


 
LMAO totally owned this guy. Good job!!! I am amused if not sad to see the Bdeshis spitting venom at India. These people don't understand thelanguage of trade and money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khan_patriot

what a potential troll fest....


----------



## fallstuff

karan21 said:


> Well according to my research BD's total installed capcity is only 8000-9000MW out of which most plants are not functioning even at their 50% threshold. Maybe the rest comes from captive power plants and home generators. Anyways the numbers for BD are pathetic compared to even Pakistan.



Your research is worth about a squat.


----------



## jarves

fallstuff said:


> I do admit your work cited style might just work like a charm in India, but not in Pakistan Defence Forum, where a higher standard is expected.
> 
> I don't have all the time in the world to go through your not so impressive bulky source. A reference to the line, paragraph, and a page or URL would do wonders my friend !!!


The source i gave you has contents which clearly mentions GENERATION AND CAPACITY ADDITION,you could have seen it in few minutes.
Living in America doesnt mean you will have brains like them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Still this thread is going


----------



## Roybot

monitor said:


> Still this thread is going



Truth is hard to suppress .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

where is @Loki


----------



## Omega007

jarves said:


> The source i gave you has contents which clearly mentions GENERATION AND CAPACITY ADDITION,you could have seen it in few minutes.
> Living in America doesnt mean you will have brains like them



You talking about brains my friend??!!I wonder what these idiots actually do in USA??Heck how the hell are the Americans tolerating these brain dead buffoons in the first place??


----------



## monitor

Roybot said:


> Truth is hard to suppress .



what truth ? we import couple of billions of dollar of product from India does not mean we only can import them from India . one of the reason why we import from India is India can provide the good in short period of time and relatively cheaply .


----------



## TopCat

monitor said:


> what truth ? we import couple of billions of dollar of product from India does not mean we only can import them from India . one of the reason why we import from India is India can provide the good in short period of time and relatively cheaply .


 
India is a good source for Raw materials and is very important for BD as we are industrializing rapidly. Look at Japan they collect Raw material from China Australia than add value to that and re export. Besides people does not like to do any low level work in BD anymore so we have to outsource them too like cow rearing etc.


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> India is a good source for Raw materials and is very important for BD as we are industrializing rapidly. Look at Japan they collect Raw material from China Australia than add value to that and re export. Besides people does not like to do any low level work in BD anymore so we have to outsource them too like cow rearing etc.



True true, Bangladesh is becoming the high tech capital of South Asia, as you said its the Japan of South Asia

Its high end exports to India are,

*Major Export Items in 2012-13 (In million US $): 
*
_Frozen Food (13.79); Agri-Products (109.49); Chemical Products (15.423); Leather (6.218); Raw Jute (78.392); Jute Goods (123.02); Knitwear (14.344); Woven Garments (60.869); Others (142.414) _

Whereas India's low tech, raw material export to Bangladesh include,

*Major Import Items in 2011-12 (In million US $*

_Cotton (all types), cotton yarn / thread and cotton fabrics (1437.4); Vehicles other than railway or tramway rolling- stock and parts and accessories thereof (395.7); Cereals (372.7); Nuclear reactor, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances, parts thereof (266.8); Residues and waste from the food industries, prepared animal fodder (249.7); Iron and steel (135.1); Organic 
chemicals (124.0); Mineral fuels, mineral oils and products of their distillation, bituminous substances, mineral waxes (122.5); Edible vegetables and certain roots and tubers (116.3); Tanning or dyeing extracts, tannins and their derivatives, dyes, pigments and other colouring matter, paints and varnishes, putty and other mastics, inks (103.8); Plastics and articles thereof (100.5); Electrical machinery and equipment and parts thereof, sound recorders and reproducers, television image and sound recorders and reproducers and parts and accessories of such articles (91.6); Coffee, tea, mate and spices (79.0); Rubber and articles thereof (76.2); Salt, sulphur, earths and stone, plastering materials, lime and cement (73.5); Man-made staple fibres (65.3); Knitted or crocheted fabrics (63.1); Aluminium and articles thereof (59.5); Oil seeds and oleaginous fruits; miscellaneous grains, seeds and fruits; industrial or medicinal plants; straw and fodder (50.8); Inorganic chemicals, organic or inorganic compounds of precious metal, of rare-earth metals, of radioactive elements or ofisotopes (45.8); Man-made filaments; strip and the link of man-madetextile meterials (37.4); Essential oils and resinoids; perfumery,cosmetic or toilet preparation (22.4); Paper and paper board, articles of paper pulp, of paper or of paper board (22.0); Edible fruit and nuts, peel of citrus fruit or melons (20.5); Pharmaceutical products (14.1); Zink and articles thereof (5.4); Dairy produce, birds' eggs natural honey, edible products of animal origin, not elsewhere specified or included (3.4); Others (590.8)

http://www.dcci.org.bd/Bilateral/India-Bangladesh Bilateral Trade Statistics.pdf_

PDF Bangladeshis and their delusions

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bronxbull

Areesh said:


> Good. Time for you to sing jana gana mana



Tagre saab is Bengali too.


----------



## dray

Roybot said:


> True true, Bangladesh is becoming the high tech capital of South Asia, as you said its the Japan of South Asia
> 
> Its high end exports to India are,
> 
> *Major Export Items in 2012-13 (In million US $):
> *
> _Frozen Food (13.79); Agri-Products (109.49); Chemical Products (15.423); Leather (6.218); Raw Jute (78.392); Jute Goods (123.02); Knitwear (14.344); Woven Garments (60.869); Others (142.414) _
> 
> Whereas India's low tech, raw material export to Bangladesh include,
> 
> *Major Import Items in 2011-12 (In million US $*
> 
> _Cotton (all types), cotton yarn / thread and cotton fabrics (1437.4); Vehicles other than railway or tramway rolling- stock and parts and accessories thereof (395.7); Cereals (372.7); Nuclear reactor, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances, parts thereof (266.8); Residues and waste from the food industries, prepared animal fodder (249.7); Iron and steel (135.1); Organic
> chemicals (124.0); Mineral fuels, mineral oils and products of their distillation, bituminous substances, mineral waxes (122.5); Edible vegetables and certain roots and tubers (116.3); Tanning or dyeing extracts, tannins and their derivatives, dyes, pigments and other colouring matter, paints and varnishes, putty and other mastics, inks (103.8); Plastics and articles thereof (100.5); Electrical machinery and equipment and parts thereof, sound recorders and reproducers, television image and sound recorders and reproducers and parts and accessories of such articles (91.6); Coffee, tea, mate and spices (79.0); Rubber and articles thereof (76.2); Salt, sulphur, earths and stone, plastering materials, lime and cement (73.5); Man-made staple fibres (65.3); Knitted or crocheted fabrics (63.1); Aluminium and articles thereof (59.5); Oil seeds and oleaginous fruits; miscellaneous grains, seeds and fruits; industrial or medicinal plants; straw and fodder (50.8); Inorganic chemicals, organic or inorganic compounds of precious metal, of rare-earth metals, of radioactive elements or ofisotopes (45.8); Man-made filaments; strip and the link of man-madetextile meterials (37.4); Essential oils and resinoids; perfumery,cosmetic or toilet preparation (22.4); Paper and paper board, articles of paper pulp, of paper or of paper board (22.0); Edible fruit and nuts, peel of citrus fruit or melons (20.5); Pharmaceutical products (14.1); Zink and articles thereof (5.4); Dairy produce, birds' eggs natural honey, edible products of animal origin, not elsewhere specified or included (3.4); Others (590.8)
> 
> http://www.dcci.org.bd/Bilateral/India-Bangladesh Bilateral Trade Statistics.pdf_
> 
> PDF Bangladeshis and their delusions




Oh my god!! Bangladesh really massively depends on India!!


----------



## TopCat

iajdani said:


> India is a good source for Raw materials and is very important for BD as we are industrializing rapidly. Look at Japan they collect Raw material from China Australia than add value to that and re export.





Roybot said:


> True true, Bangladesh is becoming the high tech capital of South Asia, as you said its the Japan of South Asia
> 
> Its high end exports to India are,
> 
> *Major Export Items in 2012-13 (In million US $):
> *
> _Frozen Food (13.79); Agri-Products (109.49); Chemical Products (15.423); Leather (6.218); Raw Jute (78.392); Jute Goods (123.02); Knitwear (14.344); Woven Garments (60.869); Others (142.414) _
> 
> Whereas India's low tech, raw material export to Bangladesh include,
> 
> *Major Import Items in 2011-12 (In million US $*
> 
> _Cotton (all types), cotton yarn / thread and cotton fabrics (1437.4); Vehicles other than railway or tramway rolling- stock and parts and accessories thereof (395.7); Cereals (372.7); Nuclear reactor, boilers, machinery and mechanical appliances, parts thereof (266.8); Residues and waste from the food industries, prepared animal fodder (249.7); Iron and steel (135.1); Organic
> chemicals (124.0); Mineral fuels, mineral oils and products of their distillation, bituminous substances, mineral waxes (122.5); Edible vegetables and certain roots and tubers (116.3); Tanning or dyeing extracts, tannins and their derivatives, dyes, pigments and other colouring matter, paints and varnishes, putty and other mastics, inks (103.8); Plastics and articles thereof (100.5); Electrical machinery and equipment and parts thereof, sound recorders and reproducers, television image and sound recorders and reproducers and parts and accessories of such articles (91.6); Coffee, tea, mate and spices (79.0); Rubber and articles thereof (76.2); Salt, sulphur, earths and stone, plastering materials, lime and cement (73.5); Man-made staple fibres (65.3); Knitted or crocheted fabrics (63.1); Aluminium and articles thereof (59.5); Oil seeds and oleaginous fruits; miscellaneous grains, seeds and fruits; industrial or medicinal plants; straw and fodder (50.8); Inorganic chemicals, organic or inorganic compounds of precious metal, of rare-earth metals, of radioactive elements or ofisotopes (45.8); Man-made filaments; strip and the link of man-madetextile meterials (37.4); Essential oils and resinoids; perfumery,cosmetic or toilet preparation (22.4); Paper and paper board, articles of paper pulp, of paper or of paper board (22.0); Edible fruit and nuts, peel of citrus fruit or melons (20.5); Pharmaceutical products (14.1); Zink and articles thereof (5.4); Dairy produce, birds' eggs natural honey, edible products of animal origin, not elsewhere specified or included (3.4); Others (590.8)
> 
> http://www.dcci.org.bd/Bilateral/India-Bangladesh Bilateral Trade Statistics.pdf_
> 
> PDF Bangladeshis and their delusions


 

Industrial production growth rate of BD 8.9% -- 2012 estimate
Industrial production growth rate of IN 1.2% - 2012 estimates

Delusional Indians...


----------



## Areesh

bronxbull said:


> Tagre saab is Bengali too.



One more reason for India to reunite with BD.


----------



## dray

iajdani said:


> Industrial production growth rate of BD 8.9% -- 2012 estimate
> Industrial production growth rate of IN 1.2% - 2012 estimates
> 
> Delusional Indians...



The World Factbook

Check Bangladesh belongs to which group of countries, all awfully backward, the base is so small that even a new Gamcha manufacturing unit will increase BD's yoy Industrial production growth rate by 10%. 



Areesh said:


> One more reason for India to reunite with BD.




India won't reunite with BD, but BD might want to reunite with India, in that case they must submit an application to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

DRAY said:


> The World Factbook
> 
> Check Bangladesh belongs to which group of countries, all awfully backward, the base is so small that even a new Gamcha manufacturing unit will increase BD's yoy Industrial production growth rate by 10%.


Epic post 



iajdani said:


> Industrial production growth rate of BD 8.9% -- 2012 estimate
> Industrial production growth rate of IN 1.2% - 2012 estimates
> 
> Delusional Indians...


As expected from a Madrasssah educated guy. 
He is talking about dependence of Bangladesh on India not industrial growth 
And what your BD makes other than underwears 

Delusionlal Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## srabon

I want to see good relationship with both India and Pakistan . I saw both countries love us .... Pakistan don't know much about 1971 history though ... but they like us a lot . I love both my Indian and pakistani friends .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

srabon said:


> I want to see good relationship with both India and Pakistan . I saw both countries love us .... Pakistan don't know much about 1971 history though ... but they like us a lot . I love both my Indian and pakistani friends .


Where are your flags?


----------



## IamBengali

jarves said:


> Where are your flags?



He is my online friend.


----------



## Zabaniyah

It appears many here do not understand the concepts and processes of trade financing and payment.

Bangladesh also import significant amounts of wheat from Canada. Does that mean we are 'dependent' on Canada too? What does the word 'dependent' mean?

Forward to reality, a simple little guide for some unemployed illiterates here:
Open pdf file

Till then, closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

